# February FET Buddies Wanted



## Sarah4eva

Hiya guys, I would love to cycle with a little group around the same time in order to support each other at this important stage of our lives. I'm Sarah 26 (27 next month) I had one failed icsi in 2008 and one successful icsi in 2009 which resulted in a beautiful baby girl. I am now undergoing my first FET hoping for a sibling for my daughter. 

I had my information session today and will start down regging next week for about 3 weeks. Got my baseline scan on the 8th of Feb. Let me know your dates so we can start our own personal thread. 


Name                  Down Regging        Baseline Scan              ET                OTD            Outcome
                                  

Utb                                                                                                          11/02/2011       

Fi84                                                                                  02/02/2011      16/02/2011       


JodeciMaz              16/01/2011            27/01/2011          03/02/2011      17/02/2011       

Sazzle73                                                                          04/02/2011                                   

Izzy977                                                                            05/02/2011      19/02/2011       


Whensitmyturn                                                                08/02/2011      19/02/2011         

Jovi-Nut                22/01/2011            31/01/2011        08/02/2011                                   

Chazrab                20/01/2011                                      10/02/2011      24/02/2011       


Sophieb                17/01/2011            31/01/2011        14/02/2011      01/03/2011         


Princess-Debbie    11/01/2011            26/01/2011        20/02/2011      06/03/2011         

Clairmac                25/01/2011            10/02/2011        24/02/2011      08/03/2011       

OnemoreEvs          18/01/2011                                        25/02/2011      09/03/2011         


Giulia77                  04/02/2011                                        04/03/2011      13/02/2011         


Shazicowfan          11/01/2011            08/02/2010        24/02/2011        14/03/2011         


Rachel1972                                                                      28/02/2011        14/03/2011         


Dreams4eva          19/01/2011            08/02/2011          01/03/2011        15/03/2011         
  
Arnie                                                                                  02/03/2011        17/03/2011       


Louisoscar            25/01/2011            24/02/2011          03/03/2011        17/03/2011          


Linzy                      26/01/2011                                        01/03/2011        18/03/2011       

M2M                                                                                                              24/03/2011       


BathBelle                07/01/2011            27/01/2011          11/03/2011        25/03/2011       


Polly16                                                                              14/03/2011          26/03/2011       

Soulgirl                                                04/02/2011                                                                     

Miffy80                  23/01/2011                                                                                                   
  
Ruthybee                                                                                                                                     

Livertypickle                                                                                                                                    

Marionm                                                                                                                                       

Loop                                                                                                                                             

Slug


----------



## ruthybee

Hi Sarah,
I'm due to start FET in Feb, however, I don't know my schedule yet. As far as I am aware our FET protocol will be the same as our failed one back in Dec 10.  

Good luck with your down regging, what medication are you taking for DR'g?  

Ruthybee


----------



## Sarah4eva

Hi Ruthybee, im gonna be using buserelin. Looking forward to cycling together....good luck


----------



## JodeciMaz

Hello Ladies 

May I join your thread, I am due for FET early Feb, depending how I respond to drugs. I went in yesterday after beginning nasal spray on 31 Dec 10 for a day 0 scan, everything seems fine so start DR on 16th, I think will need to check my schedule. I have a day 12 scan booked for 27th Jan & then I will be given a FET date. 
It is great to share this journey with others, helps to keep ou going. I think the IVF process is going to make me crazy!!!!
Jodie


----------



## shazicowfan

Hello,
I will be doing my second FET next month. I got my prostap jag 2 days ago.
I am very lucky to have a little boy from my first FET and he is nearly 3 now.


----------



## linzy

Hi I start down regging on the 26th of this month so I think my ET day will be around the end of Feb


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone, would love to join this thread as should be undergoing FET in February, as long as af turns up on time   .  We got a bfp with our second ICSI in September but unfortunately m/c in November   .  We have 3 frosties from our last cycle and were told should be able to try them after 2 afs.  Had first one round about new year so hoping the second one will turn up end of January and then off we go, no downregging just straight on to the prognovia (sp?!!!) day 1.  Feeling really nervous about it so could do with some support and hopefully be able to give some back!


----------



## Sarah4eva

Hiya all, its so exciting to see our buddies list adding. I added a little chart at the beginning of the page where I've written down all our details. Please let me know if I have any wrong details and update me on your new dates.

*JodeciMaz*- The ivf journey is totally hectic and it can drive you mad if you have to do it alone. Even though we have our partners i still find it comforting to talk to people who literally understand what we are going through.

*Shazicofan*- I'm glad you've had a succesfull FET and you have your little boy. I also feel very blessed to have my little girl and let hope we have successful fets and get a sibling for them.

*Linzy*- welcome on board and lots of luck- sorry hun didnt realise you had started a february thread aswell, shall we stick with 1 then?

*Arnie*-      a special dance for you to bring af. I'm sorry about your loss hun..............THIS YEAR IS OUR YEAR, we will have healthy autumn babies wohoooo

Good luck to all on this thread, may we ALL have a successful treatment and get the babies we want


----------



## BathBelle

Hi, Can I join you?

I started DR last Friday (7th) and if AF arrives on time I reckon I'll be having ET the week commencing 14th Feb.

I've got two blast frosties left from my last ICSI tx.   they survive the thaw.

Sending you all lots of  

Belle x


----------



## Livertypickle

Hi ladies, Can I join your FEB FET club? 

My last FET in December resulted in a BFP but M/C 6/1/10.

I am hoping to have an unmedicated FET in Feb - 13 Frosties at the 2pn stage waiting for me

Livertypickle x


----------



## Sarah4eva

Hiya BathBelle and Livertypickle welcome, wishing you the best of luck....this is our year and we shall all have


----------



## Sarah4eva

I am sooo excited to start, I want to stay positive so we shall have lots of   on this thread. I'm having medicated fet, anyone else? Just want to know what medications you're all on. R u taking anything after down regging. After my baseline scan and if i've down regulated I have to take hormone pills to thicken the lining of my womb for a week then have a scan to check the lining. It has to be 8mm or more, if not then I continue with the pills and rescanned two days later. I'm having two embryos put back in.

Which hospitals r u guys at? I'm at St Barts Hospital

Let me know if its medicated or natural fet ur doing so I could add it, so we know who to ask for help and advice when we need it.


----------



## marionm

Hi All,
I am due hoping to have a FET next month depending on my little snow babies - I have 2 grade 7's in the freezer so here's hoping they thaw! Had a BFP following ICSI in August but then ended up having a MMC so positivity needs boosted - nice to read a few post's where FET has been successful.


----------



## Arnie

Morning everyone, meant to be leaving for work but a quick post cant hurt cant it?!!!    It is encouraging to hear of successful FETs and on this thread, woohoo!!!! Marionm and Livertypickle, sounds like we had a similar end to last year    its really scarey  /depressing to start again isnt it? Just really didnt think i'd be back getting ready to start tx again   .
Not sure why i dont need to downregg and most of you lot seem to be, hmmmm?!!!! Anyway, just call the clinic on cd1 and start tablets 3x a day, get scanned on cd12 to check on lining and start progesterone on cd15(i think?!!) I have 3 x day 6 blastos.  All 3 are to be defrosted and the best 2 put back      on about cd21, gulp, eeeeek!!!! Hope everyone has a good friday. xx


----------



## chazrab

Hi 
Could I join this post, I had ICSI in Oct 10 which went really well but BFN.  We have 7 frozen and we are hoping we get 2 to blast.  I start dr'ing on 20 jan and ET w/c 7th Feb so really excited.
Could you add me to the list.  

Good luck to everyone
x


----------



## Livertypickle

Hi everyone

Arnie, scary and depressing are definately the words!  It feels like I paced myself to run a half marathon and now I have got to the finish line I have been told its only half way - as soon as I got that BFP I let my guard slip and now I am having to build up emotional and physical energy again.

Its so nice to cycle with other people though.

I don't know for sure if I am having a natural FET this time but am pushing with everything I have for it - since August I've only had 6 weeks off drugs and just feel like I need a break from busarelin - makes me go a bit vague!  My cycles are slightly irregular (27-34 days) - does anyone have experience of a natural FET and whether this will be ok with slightly irregular cycles?  

Livertypickle x


----------



## linzy

Arnie I had a BFN on 31st Dec and I thought I'd jump straight back on the horse but your right it's very scary!  
I love hearing success stories it gives me hope


----------



## Livertypickle

Hi Linzy - back on the horse, thats exactly the phrase I have used several times!  I note you've had a cancelled cycle before that due to OHSS - me too x

This year HAS to be better   

Livertypickle x


----------



## linzy

Livertypickle  Hopefully  
I'm trying Pregnacare conception and Brazil nuts this time, also given up caffiene, sounds abit daft I know but I want to do anything I can which may help   I've also heard that drinking plenty of milk helps.
2011 is the year!!


----------



## Loop

Hi all

I'm having my first FET sometime late Jan/early Feb (depending on AF).  I've had 3 BFN IVF cycles but we were lucky to ge t 5 frosties from the last one.  It's a natural cycle but with immunes so I'm twiddling my thumbs and not jabbing myself everynight at the moment! 
Best of luck everyone
x


----------



## Sarah4eva

Welcome Marionm, Chazrab and Loop.......we have all had our shares of heartbreaks and disappointment. But one day you will all be holding your babies and looking back at the journey. 

I'll also be using pregnacare conception, and after the down regulation i'll be easting 5 brazil nuts and 1 glass of 'not from concentrate' pineapple juice a day. This helps with thickening of the lining. Also, I hear milk helps (whole milk, blue cap) I did the same thing last time, my lining was 11mm.


----------



## BathBelle

Hi, 

LivertyPickle, My consultant recommended that I did medicated as my cycles can be irregular, but I was pushing for a natural.  He said that if I could detect my LH surge and then take a blood test to show I'd ovulated he'd be happy to go natural.  As it happened my AF has been all over the place since my last tx so I decided to go medicated rather than wait another month.  Have you ever used ovulation test kits to detect your surge?

Sarah4eva, I'm loving your PMA   My cycle plan seems similar to yours.  I'm DR with synarel then once AF arrives have a baseline scan and then start taking oestrogen tablets.  Scan again on day 12 and then progesterone gel and pessaries from day 14 (if lining ok) and then (hopefully) ET the following week.  I am having treatment at Bath Fertility Centre.  

Marionm, So sorry about your MMC    I've got two frosties left too.  What stage are yours at?

Arnie, I think that my two frosties are day 6 too.  From what I've read most people seem to have day 5 blasts rather than day 6. 

Chazrab, It looks as though you'll be having ET the week before me.  

Linzy, Pressed pineapple juice is supposed to be good too.  

Loop, What are you taking for your immunes?  My consultant doesn't do any testing but he's prescribed me prednisolone for the tx.

Hello Ruthybee, Jodie and Shazicowfan.

Have a lovely weekend everyone.

Belle x


----------



## Livertypickle

Hi again everyone

Bathbelle - thanks very much for the info, I have immediately purchased some opks on the internet!  I generally have 7-8 day surges and have never seen a ruptured follicle on a natural cycle - only 26-28mm dominant follicle.  Every time I see my consultant I harp on about LUF but he dismisses it!  A natural FET might kill 2 birds with one stone   

Livertypickle x


----------



## Loop

Thanks belle - how much pred will u take? I'll be on 25mg from cd7 also intralipids (for killer cell reduction) and clexane to avoid clots in lining 

Pickle - what's luf? Reckon I'm going to have to get my cbfm and if thermometer out to ensure I know when ov is on my natural cycle. I've been ttc for four yrs and since I started ivf it's a long time since I even bothered to think about ov/ natural stuff. X


----------



## Livertypickle

Hiya

LUF is luteneized unruptured follicles. You get the LH surge, the temp shift, the lot - but the egg never ruptures out of the follicle.

Sorted by a simple ovitrelle injection I guess - I don't know why they don't do more monitored cycles to check for this sort of thing- I am still not convinced IVF is where I need to be but maybe I'm just in denial!

Livertypickle x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hello everyone! Gosh it's starting to get exciting now, there is quite a few of us around and I so hope it's the most successful outcome for us all!
Sarah, thanks for putting all the information together. I am having a medicated cycle and I started d/regging on 11th Jan. I got the nurse to check my notes from last time and it took 10 days for my a.f. to arrive so hopefully I will have E.T. around the second week of Feb.
I feel I have forgotten a lot of the technical stuff from the last time, but I do remember that I drank pineapple juice and ate a handful of brazil nuts every day when I had my successful last F.E.T. I also wore orange underwear the day of E.T. as I read it was the colour of fertility and now I feel I have to do the exact same thing again, just in case. I will need to trawl through all my posts from last time to see what else I done as I don't want to do anything different.
I'm so hoping for a big baby boom for us all ( although not hoping for big babies, that would be sore)
love
Shazi x


----------



## linzy

Hi  I've worked it out and if I start down regging on the 26th Jan I will probably be having ET the end of Feb or maybe even beggining of March?? I don't know why I was thinking 2nd week in Feb maybe wishful thinking


----------



## Sarah4eva

Linzy how long are you down regging for? I start downregging on the 19th for nearly 3 weeks and have my baseline scan on the 8th feb.

Is anyone down regging with buserelin? if so do you know what time we r supposed to do the injections? I think its the morning but not sure

I also found this info on another thread which I thought would be useful to us:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

• 1 x 200 ug Selenium - helps promote implantation/helps embryos to stick! Prevents miscarriage (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy). (Especially in 2WW).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• 1 x 500 to 1000 mg Vitamin C - helps improve pregnancy rates. Helps prevent miscarriage (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy).(Don't take more than 1000mg per day, which is the best amount - more can cause stomach upset, etc). Vit C can also protect sperm from cell damage. (Especially in 2WW).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• 1 x zinc 15 mg - THE most important fertility supplement! Helps EVERYTHING! Helps prevent miscarriage, too (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy). Zinc helps with implantation. (Especially in 2WW).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• 1 x iron 14 mg - helps with quality of blood. Helps prevent miscarriage (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy). (Especially in 2WW).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• 1 x vit B complex - balances out your hormones and encourages pregnancy (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________


----------



## louisoscar

Hi all was wondering if I could join this thread? We did our first fresh IVF cycle (short protocol) in October. All went well but was a BFN. We have two frosties in the freezer both grade one and have been given a provisional transfer date for 24th Feb. I'm doing a medicated cycle as have really long cycles (40-50 days) and start down regging on 25th Jan. Do that for 2 weeks, have baseline scan then start on HRT for 2 weeks. Then have another scan to check lining and hopefully two successfully defrosted embryos replaced where they should be. The first time round I did everything 'right': totally gave up alcohol and caffeine, took vits 3 times a day plus fish oils and went for acupuncture once a week. Still BFN! The only thing I didn't do was the brazil nuts and pineapple juice which I will try this time as last time I didn't down-reg so had no worries about lining. Also, i am lucky enough to have a ds who is 4 (conceived naturally!!) but he is severely allergic to both nuts and pineapples which is why i have been loathed to keep them in the house!


Good luck Team Feb!!! xxx


----------



## Slug

Hi All - I would love to join this thread.

We had IVF in Nov/Dec - with BFN  but have 2 frosties. Consultant has recommended just HRT pills, so no down reg. But now the wait for A/F which should be the last week in Jan. Very exciting. Trying to get some immune blood tests done before a/f, particularly Natural Killer Cells because we are unexplained and have had one m/c, no probs with the fertilization just can't keep hold of them. If you have it then the doc said a simple case of giving you a pill during the cycle. Only prob is that the NHS won't fund it at this stage so I'm trying to find somewhere to have it.

Anyway whether we get it or not still waiting for a/f and then fingers crossed all our frosties survive  

xx


----------



## linzy

Hello everybody  

Sarah4eva  I have Burselin and you do your injections between 4 and 7 PM, also pregnacare conception have most of those in them. Last time I was on the injections for 5 week's but that was because my blood's were not right so it should have been 4 week's. 

Welcome to slug and louisoscar  

Livertypickle how are you?


----------



## sophieb

Hello Everyone - can I join please ?

I have a FET planned for hopefully sometime w/c 14th Feb. I get my downreg injection tomorrow and baseline scan is scheduled for 31st Jan.  

I've already had 3 fresh cycles (May 09 (NHS); Oct 09 (abroad, private); July 10 (NHS)), the first and third resulted in BFPs but very early miscarriage, the second was a BFN. We have 3 frozen embryos from cycle 2 and 6 from cycle 3, and so are using these 6 up first as the others are abroad.  

I'm struggling a bit with PMA at the minute but am going to try and muster some up !

Good luck to everyone, and I look forward to chatting over the next few weeks.

Oh, and could someone tell me how to add a footer please ?!

Sophie xxxxx


----------



## linzy

Welcome Sophieb and go onto your profile, forum profile, and signature x


----------



## BathBelle

Hi,

Livertypickle, If I was you I'd be tempted to see a different consultant. 

Loop, My consultant has only prescribed 10mg of prednisolone for 10 days from the day I start progesterone supplements.  This seems a little low and a little short to me.  How long are you taking them for?  I asked the nurse about it as I thought most people get prescribed them up to test date and then for 12 weeks following a BFP but she dismissed this.  

Shazzi, I will go and buy some orange knickers  

Linzy, Do you get many side effects with burselin?  I've always DR'd using syneral and I'm having awful side effects this time.

Sarah4eva, Thanks for the link.  I'll go to Holland and Barretts and stock up.

Louisocar, Welcome.  People take brazil nuts and pressed pineapple juice because of their high levels of selenium.  If you really don't want them in the house I'm sure a supplement will work just as well.

Slug, Welcome. Only a few clinics in the UK do immune testing.  

Sophie, Welcome.  I'm sending you some PMA      

Belle x


----------



## Livertypickle

Hi everyone

Sarah - I did my busarelin at 7/8 ish in the morning on my last FET - I guess as long as you are consistent with the time you do it, its probably ok

Bathbelle - I'm glad you said that, I thought my consultant was awful!  I have now changed consultant as I had a much better one for my last cycle as mine wasn't in.  I hope it will now improve

Its great to have lots of people to cycle with - Sarah, thanks for staring the thread and hello to all the newbies and oldies!!

Livertypickle x


----------



## linzy

Bathbelle, Yes I hate being on Burselin, I get loads of side effects, hot sweats, a constant headache, feeling tired and achey and I cry the whole time!!   Ah well lets hope it will be worth it this time lol


----------



## Loop

Livertypickle - thanks foe explainig luf, I've never heard of that before. You learn so much on this site! Wish you all the best with this fet x

belle - I'm not sure how long I'll take the pred for I think it depends on whether there's a bfp (here's hoping for my first one since ttc started!). Also depends on follow up blood test results. If I get a bfp think I'd have nk tests done every 3-4 wks and intralipids and clexane and pred til wk12. It's going to b v expensive!!! X


----------



## Sarah4eva

Louisoscar, Slug, Sophieb Welcome to our thread. I have added your details on. 

How's the downregging goin for those that have started? I can't wait to start on Wednesday. I am currently on provera and for some reason im always soooo hungry. I dont know its that or something else. For the past few days after i eat about 2 hours later im starving. The last thing I want is to put on weight.


----------



## sophieb

Sarah - thanks for adding me to the list.

Linzy - many thanks for the help, I've updated my footer now   

BathBelle - many thanks for the PMA - it's starting to help   

Cheers to everyone for your welcome. I had my downreg injection this morning (just get one injection of Gonapeptyl), so at least feel like I've made a start.

Sophie x


----------



## linzy

Hi Sarah thanks for adding me to your list I'm having medicated FET x


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone, hope those who are downregging already arent suffering too badly with side effects.  I always find buserilin makes me really tired and of course the mood swings   .  Started to worry that maybe I shouldnt start on the next af.  This first one has been so wierd (one day of fresh blood, 5 days of old blood and then a week later the old blood again which i'm still having, sorry all a bit icky   ).  Did yet another hpt yesterday but of course negative. guess I just have to accept that my body still isnt back to normal after the m/c   .  Hey ho, think I should just get the meds and then see what happens with this bleeding over the next couple of weeks. Right must do some work.


----------



## shazicowfan

Hello everyone,
Had a really terrible headache the other day as a side effect of d/regging and couldn't face even looking at the computer but feel much better now and hoping my a.f. will be here soon so I can move on to the next bit!
Thanks Sarah4eva for posting the link to all the vitamins etc. I heard on the radio today that they are considering recommending everyone pregnant or hoping to be , should be taking Vitamin D as we don't get enough sun in this country which is where most of our Vitamin D comes from. As I live in Scotland and it's January, I'll be buying them. 
I have filled the cupboards to the brim with healthy food so that I can be in best condition possible for next month and hope to get most of my other vitamins that way. I have cut my tea right down and am drinking water instead . It's probably the best time of year to do it, cause virtually everyone else I know is on a diet this month.
Hello to all those who have recently joined in, and good luck with down regging everyone

love
Shazi x


----------



## BathBelle

Hi FET Buddies, 

I hope that you are all well.

Sarah4eva, Good luck for the DR starting tomorrow.  Are you sniffing or stabbing?

Loop, where are you having treatment?  It looks as though you're having the works!  I'm going to ask my consultant for more pred.

Linzi, I know what you mean about the DR, but keep your eye on the prize  

LivertyPickle, I hope that you have more luck with your new consultant. 

Arnie, I hope AF sorts itself out.

Sophieb, It looks as though we're on a similar timescale.  I'm hoping for ET w/c 14 Feb, but it all depends on AF arriving by this time next week.  

Shazi, Well done on cutting down your tea.  I hope that your headache has stayed away and that AF arrives soon.  I'm not surprised about the vit d.  I always feel a bit low in the winter and I'm sure its 'cause its so dark and cold.  I always make sure that DH takes me on at least one winter holiday    We went to Mexico in November.  Normally we also try to squeeze in a holiday in February too but this year I'll be too busy nurturing my embies.  

The DR is sending my a bit    It feels as though I've been DR for ages although it's only been 12 days.  Hopefully AF will arrive on Saturday and then I can have a baseline scan next Thursday.  I'm really bored now and just want to get my frosties back on board.  Last time I had tx I did a short antagonist protocol so it was really quick, I can't believe a FET takes longer, even though I don't need to develop the eggs!

Sending   and   to all.

Belle x


----------



## Sarah4eva

Sophieb- it must feel good to start down regging, I feel like ive been waiting forever. How long are you down regging for? I'm downregging for 21 days   

ShaziCowfan- glad you're better hun some headaches are just sooo bad. Im starting down regging tomorrow and i dread the symptoms. Well done on eating healthy, I need to do that too. Also, need to get vitamins....hopefully tomorrow.

Bathbelle- thank you hun, im stabbing (looking forward to it lol   ) How long are you downregging for? 

I'm downregging tomorrow     hope the THREE weeks go by fast.


----------



## BathBelle

Hi Sarah4eva,  I've just added it up on the calender and so long as AF arrives before next Tuesday, I will DR for 37 days in total    I have to stop sniffing the Saturday before the week of the ET.  I can't believe it takes so long    There's only 60 sniffs in the bottle so I'll have to get another one as that'll be 74 sniffs!  Oh well, all in a good cause    I hope your injection went ok.  I know what you mean about looking forward to doing them   I don't have to this time so it all feels as though its not really happening yet - well except for the mood swings, the headaches, the ditsiness .....  

Belle x


----------



## sophieb

Hello !

Sarah4eva - downregging is a bit strange for me as I just have
one injection (gonapeptyl ?). Baseline scan is scheduled for 31st Jan
but I don't know what happens if I haven't had AF before then ('real'
AF not due for another couple of weeks. I hope you're doing OK now you've started downregging and you don't get too many headaches

BathBelle - yay, I hope we end oup on the same schedule, it helps when someone is on the same timescale.

AFM- downregging going OK so far, I'm just trying to keep living
as normal as possible and not think too much about this cycle, but
it's easier said than done   

Sophie xxxxx


----------



## CLAIRMAC

hi i start down regging on 25th jan think my transfer ( if i have one hopefully!!) will be 24/25th feb ,i was successful with my 1st icsi cycle and have a little boy who is one! 


i just remember from last time i ate seasame seeds and sunflower seeds, brazil nuts , pineapple juice , and whole milk. also accupunture once a week and twice one before transfer and one after ... i gave up all alcohol and fizzy drinks only drank water/ squash no tea and tried to eat more healthy .. i dont smoke ... 


hoping to give my son a sibling would make my life complete ..... 


hope you all have a successful cycle xxxx


----------



## miffy80

Hi Ladies  
Do you mind if I join you on here? I'm going to start down regging on Sunday for my first FET.  We had our frist go at ICSI in August but had to have a 'freeze all' because my body over-reacted to the stimulation drugs.  They tried to do an FET before Christmas but my body did not respond the down regging drugs so they had to cancel (it was too close to Xmas to continue down regging - wouldn't have been anyone at the clinic to do the transfer). Hopefully I'm a bit like Goldilocks as this time will be 'just right'!

I know what you mean about the drugs BathBelle - I'll be on buserelin for 32 (if Af arives this time) and then be on the Progynova tablets for about 3 weeks before FET (and beyond hopefully!).

ClairMac - looks like we'll be quite close together.  Congrats on your baby boy   Hope this works out for you x

Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## Livertypickle

Ah Miffy, you're goldilocks analogy made me smile   - I hope it all goes well for you this time x

Hello to everyone - its getting to be a big thread

I've been to see my consultant today who was great and agreed to do a follicle tracking cycle leading straight in to a natural FET - this will give me some closure on whether I have LUF.  I start in about 14 days

Lots of love  Livertypickle x


----------



## JodeciMaz

Morning Ladies!

Golly everything moves along so quickly on these threads, it's so hard to keep up. 
I am also on a medicated FET, I have been sniffing Syranel since NYE & I am due back in on 27th to check my linning, which ideally needs to be at approx. 8mm, then I will get a FET date. Hoping sooner rather than later. 
Questions for you all..........
Immunity tests, does anyone know anything about them? I recently bought a very insightful book called 'Is your body Baby friendly?' By a very knowledgeable man called Dr. Beer from USA. It makes for interesting reading. Apparently clinics in USA beleive strongly in immune issues effecting miscarriages & implantation failure. I think there are two clinics in UK that offer immune tests, which are Nottingham CARE & ARGC in London. If anyone has any further info please feel me in. 
I had my Flu jab yesterday, GP advised if I was going to have it, to have it now as I am at the beginning of my treatment. has anyone else had it, thinking now I should have waited? 

Good luck to us all, sending     to you all. I really hope 2011 is going to be the year!!!!!!
Jodie x


----------



## linzy

Hello Ladies   Hope your all well and the DR's arn't suffering too much   I start on Wednesday and I've been eating my Brazil nut's and plenty of fruit, I've also been advised that when your having FET to eat plenty of Tuna so I'l be eating jacket potatoes with tuna for my dinner's I think    
Im sending loads of     to everyone


----------



## BathBelle

Hi,

Linzy, I've never heard of tuna being good for a FET.  Do you know why?

Jodie, I think that you having tx at Bath too?  

Livertypickle, I'm so pleased your consultant has agreed to do tracking.  At least then you'll know one way or the other.

Miffy, You've been so unlucky so far.  I hope that you make it to ET this time.  Third time lucky  

Clairemac, congrats on your son.  How many frosties do you have left?

Sophie, Good luck on trying to not think about this cycle.  I can't think about anything else at the moment.

Belle x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi everyone,
Hope you are all doing well and that no-one is suffering too much whilst d/ regging.
I feel great just now and am hoping my positive mood will last for a wee while yet.
Jodie I know very little about immunity tests, so I hope someone else can maybe help you there.
I think it's a good idea that you got your flu jag, I wish I'd thought of doing that. I might still arrange it.
livertypickle- glad your consultant was a good help, it's reassuring that he is doing everything to help you.
Miffy -New year, new opportunities- lets hope this year is a successful one for us all.

love
Shazi x


----------



## CLAIRMAC

Hi ,


Bathbelle i only have 2 left i only had 3 to use with my fresh , as they retrieved 7 5 were good enough for icsi 3 fertilised , they had to leave it extra day for transfer as all 3 they couldnt tell them apart then they picked my son and popped him back in! now have 2 left so i know they are fairly good embies but after reading these pages you just can never tell can you? they have gave us 25% success rate last time they gave us 40% think ours is quite high (25%) as we have had a pregnancy from this batch but i think its in the hand of the gods and luck of the draw we can only do what we can to help our bodies get in the best shape .... i start down regging tues and im quite looking forward to it sad i know but i feel like we are actually doing somthing!! we have said if the 2 come through the thaw to pop them back in to increase the chance even more....fingers crossed!!!!


Had my second accupunture last night v relaxing indeed and an hour on my own yeeeeahhhh all good he will change were the needles are next week as the drugs will be in my body he said then next stage thickening up the womb is the most important part he works magic i tell ya! last time after downregging i didnt come on my period was waiting and waiting and was getting upset with it all told him he said come in and we wil try help it appear! went in and next day came on! i swear by it!!! if nothing else it make you "think" you are helping ....




sorry for my ramble!! ha ha hope all the ladies are relaxing and preparing themselves and if on drugs already take it easy and relax xxxxxxxgood luck to all xx


----------



## Slug

Jodie we are currently having immune tests. We are at the Bridge and they themselves don't undertake it but if they know you have issues they can treat it with a steroid pill throughout he cycle.

You can get the tests done yourself and pass the results onto your consultant. I was recommended to have Natural Killers cells and Phospholipid. Natural Killer cells (sounds awful) but it is where your immune system will reject things from your system. The phopholipd IGG Anitibody is to check blood clotting I believe - something to do with blood flow to the uterus. Anyway I made an appointment with The Doctors Laboratory in London (need a reference from your doctor) and they turn around the results in 2 days.

The Agora clinic also do the tests but a consultant there did give me a word of warning about it. She said that the results are not 100% conclusive yet however the treatment will not have a negative impact on the cycle either way.

Our view is that we want to remove any doubt from the treatment. Hope this helps.

Im now delaying my treatment so it starts at the end of Feb, so will be cycling in March. So good luck to everyone over the next month - my thoughts will be with you all.


----------



## linzy

Bathbelle, 
I don't know why somebody just said they ate plenty of tuna, it's healthy so can't do any harm? Im also eating loads of fruit, I'm just willing to try anything


----------



## JodeciMaz

*BathBelle *   - I was going to ask you if you were at Bath FC, your name was a bit of a give away. I am too, I see Mr Sharp, always found him to be really helpful, supportive and the nursing staff are great. How have you found BFC? Just feeling a tad frustrated as I am sure we all all, just want to get that  like everyone else.

[b]Shazicowfan  [/b] - I was lucky to get it in just in time, if I had left it any later I would not have been able to have it. I was lucky and it was free, even though technically not in the at risk, My GP looked at it as if I was.

[b]ClaireMac[/b] - How are you finding the Accupuncture? I have reflexology, which completely freaks me out as my therapist tells me things, just by looking & massaging my feet and there is no way she would know these things. I was thinking of trying accupuncture to help with the flow, but as you say if it puts you in the right frame of mind it can't be bad.

*Slug *   - Thanks for the info re: immune tests. I too feel that i want to give it my best shot & if having the immune tests helps to eliminate or highlight any problems it is a good thing. I am going to go ahead with this cycle & try to stay positive, then look at the immune tests before next cycle if needs be.

Have a great weekend ladies!!!! Going to spend my weekend doing some   to make the weekend fly by. Want it to be FET day NOW!!!!


----------



## Loop

Jodie there's a section on ff (under starting out and diagnosis then immune) you can find it on the main page. A lovely ff called agate wrote an FAQ on immune tx and there are loads of us immunies on the fga thread in the London clinics area as there's a consultant dr gorgy (aka dr g) who works at fga. He specialises in the dr beer style immune tests and treatments. Happy reading x

hi all - still waiting for af wish it would hurry up I want to get started!! X


----------



## CLAIRMAC

miffy - i really enjoy it i feel totally relaxed when i come out as if he has gave me a sleeping drug!! lol im ready for bed when i come out!! i know its quite expensive £35 a session a week but luckily for me my work healthcare pay for it ( they are good for somthing) they paid for my 4d scan when i was preggers too amazing!! When i had my transfer last time after it i went for a session with my accupunture guy and he felt my pulse and said you are pregnant i can tell by yr pulse like 2 hours after transfer! i thought well thats a bit mean getting my hopes up aint it!!! keep your silly comments to yourself! but it did work i might ask him next week why he said that and thought it.... he must of felt somthing on my pulse .... but anyway yes it makes me think im "helping!" some people say it boosts success rates so its not a bad thing and keeps you relaxed .. id say go for it at least you cant look back and say i didnt give it my best shot? x


----------



## BathBelle

Hi,

Clairmac, It's great that you have two left from the same batch as your son was from - you know that it has worked in the past so there is no reason it shouldn't work again  I wouldn't worry too much about %ages. Best of luck for DR on Tuesday.  

Loop, I hope you AF arrives soon.  

Jodie,  I'm under Walker.  I wasn't too impressed during my last tx as the protocol was changed at the very last minute by one of the nurses, although it did manage to get some very good quality embies   If this tx doesn't work I think I may look at changing clinics.  Bath is so handy for me though as it is only a ten minute walk from home.

Linzy, I'm trying to eat healthily but am not doing too well at the moment    I try to have my 5 a day luckily I love fruit.  I'm also having soup for lunch so that counts as one or two (depending on what type).

Slug,  Good luck for your immune testing.  Let us know who you get on  

Shazi, I hope that you are still full of PMA   

AFM - Well AF didn't arrive as planned yesterday   Anyone got any tips for getting her to show?  

Belle x


----------



## Livertypickle

Bathbelle:

1)  Hope it doesn't turn up and you have a nice natural BFP there

but if that doesn't work out....

2)  I always starts my AF immediately after a game of badminton! - maybe its all that jumping about!!

Livertypickle x


----------



## Arnie

Hmmm, I also hope it doesnt turn up for the next 9 months at least but failing that I always find a bit of 'lovin!' or alternatively doing a pregnancy test!


----------



## Sarah4eva

Hiya all, sorry been quiet. I've moved house and there's no internet there yet. I need some advice pleaseeeee

Anyone on BUSERELIN or has taken it before?  I'm kinda confused, I have two vials that has 5.5ml in each. I am using 0.5ml a day. I asked the nurse if two vials would be enough and she said yeah its more than enough because one vial is for 28 days. So now im confused. If I use 0.5ml and it has 5.5ml in a vial then each vial will have 11 doses/days. So now im confused if im taking the right dose. 

I have a 1ml syringe

0,1  0,2  0,3  0,4  0,5  0.6  0,7  0,8  0,9  1,0

so would 0.5ml mean half of the 1ml syringe? if so then it cant possibly be 1 vial for 28 days.

Hope I didnt confuse you lol

HELP!!!! how are you guys taking yours?


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi girls,
Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend.
I'm also waiting (not so patiently) on my a.f. to arrive.
The first time I had an F.E.T. a few years ago my clinic (Glasgow Royal Infirmary) gave me a scan date but they have changed things now and you just phone them when your a.f. turns up and then they book you in for the following Tuesday for a scan. I really prefer this idea as it stops you stressing so much if your a.f. takes it's time before showing, but I'm still just wanting to move on to the next bit now  
Clairmac the acupuncture sounds really interesting. I've thought about reflexology before as I've heard a few people say that it's amazing what it can tell about your body!
I hope this week goes to plan for us all and that those a.f.'s show up soon!!
love
Shazi x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hello Sarah4eva, Sorry I initially posted just at the same time as you so just answering you now.
I am not taking buserelin, but I work with nurses and can assure you that your are absolutely right in thinking that 0.5 is half of a 1ml dose.
I bet this is what has happened- I reckon the nurse has said that two vials is more than enough as 1 vial is enough for 28 days BUT what she actually means is that one vial is normally enough to down reg you in a normal 28 day cycle but they have given you 2 vials in case you take longer than expected to down reg ( in other words in case you have a 35 or 40 day cycle for example). I would put money on this is what she means. Sometimes they speak nurse talk too much and don't realise just how confusing it is to other people.
Don't panic tonight, but phone your clinic tomorrow to double check and let us know how you get on.

love
Shazi x


----------



## Sarah4eva

Shazi thanks for the answer, My cylces are practically non existent. My last period was june 2010. I'm down regging for 21 days and then need to continue downregging when i take the progesterone pill for another 10-14 days. So i'll definately need more, so just got confused when she said the 2 vials are more than enough.


----------



## Sarah4eva

Welcome Clairmac and Miffy80 i've added you to the list.....good luck


----------



## linzy

Hello Ladies  
Hope youe all well? Sorry I haven't posted but I've been working all weekend.
Clairmac- I've been trying to find somewere that does accupunture near me but they are all miles away  
well I start Bureselin on Wednesday


----------



## CLAIRMAC

i start in the morning!! here we go again! lets hope theres a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow!!!


ahhhh have you looked in the yelow pages, some do it from there homes xxx


----------



## Arnie

I everyone, hows all those downregging getting on? Hope not too many side effects   
Bathbelle, has that AWOL af turned up yet?
So drugs turned up this morning, tiny box compared to what I had to have on my full cycle.  Bit of a relief but also cant believe that a couple of tablets and pessaries could mean we get our baby in 9 months time! just had to hope af turns up on time ... round about the 30th, eeeeek! xx


----------



## BathBelle

Hi,

AF arrived yesterday so I am now booked in for my Baseline Scan on Thursday (27th)   

Arnie,  How exciting to receive your drugs  I've not received all my drugs yet.  I've only being given the synarel to DR on.  I'll hopefully pick the rest up on Thursday.

Clairmac, I hope DR went okay  

Linzy, Good luck for starting DR tomorrow  

Sarah4eva, Best of luck in you new home.  You know the old wives tale/saying, 'New Home, New Baby'     

Shazi, I hope that AF arrives soon.

Livertypickle, Thanks for the advice re AF.  I challenged DH to play a game of Just Dance on the wii 

Jodie, I see from the hall of fame that you have a scan on Thursday too (?)  Maybe we'll bump into each other.  

Belle x


----------



## CLAIRMAC

thank you! went ok! at first panicked when injection went in but now ive done it it will be ok... felt a bit tired today but think that had somthing to do with my son throwing up all in his cot all on the floor every where!!!! and kept doing so fo about 3 hours... my partner stayed at home with him bless and hes fine now think it was his chesty cough that has now started to come out .... anyway! after dealing with sick very early in the morn :-( i think quickly did my injection .... so not sure if im tired because of that or the early start .. i do tend to ramble!!!! arghh!! ha ha!! 


ive read on here ladies eating brazil nuts whilst down regging i dont understand this bit as you have a af before the next part so any good you do eating the nuts will come away anyway or am i missing a trick here?? been nibbling on my pumpkin seeds and sesame seeds which i dislike but ill still do!!! 


Hope all is ok with everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi everyone,

Bathbelle- Hurrah, I'm so pleased your a.f. has finally arrived. It's great news to be moving on to the scan now.
Linzi- good luck with the meds tomorrow
Clair- must be the time of year for bugs. My wee boy spent all Saturday morning throwing up and was running about quite the thing by tea time.  I haven't started my brazil nuts yet although I've bought them. Like you, I thought they are more important after a.f. has arrived and first time round I started them after a.f. 
Sarah4eva- did you double check your dose with the hospital?
Arnie- fingers crossed your a.f. is on time so you can start on the drugs
Hope everyone else is all doing well.
I'm still waiting on my a.f. to arrive. Will try lots of jumping about tomorrow seeing as it's done the trick for Bathbelle.
Goodnight girls
love
Shazi x


----------



## ruthybee

Hi Everyone,

I have now received all my drugs for the next FET, all being well I should be taking Prostap around the 18th Feb.  All depends when AF arrives as its been a rather stressful week which has resulted in an emergency trip to Australia on Thursday to see my ill mother. 

Good luck to everyone at whatever stage your upto.

Ruthybee


----------



## JodeciMaz

Morning Ladies

Sarah4eva - Sorry I was really lucky & had injector pens, so did not have the worry of working out all those complicated doses. Did you manage to speak to your clinc? 
Shazi & Arnie    - Hope that AF turns up soon, then you can get the ball rolling. Funny to think normally we don't want the dreaded AF, now all of a sudden we are desperate for her to put in an appearance.
Linzy    - Any joy with finding somewhere for accupuncture, where abouts are you? 
Arnie    - FET is much better in terms of not so many drugs, no EC, no injections, it does not feel as if my life has been turned upside down. I am trying to just get on with everything, keeping my mind busy. 
BathBelle    - I'm glad AF has finally turned up, I am at BFC for 9:45am, what time are you there?

AFM - I am in tomorrow for baseline scan, then hopefully get a date for transfer, keeping my fingers crossed it is soon & that my  survive the big thaw. 
Is anyone else on HRT's for DR? I find that quite strange, but I guess it makes sense.

Have a great day everyone!!!!
Jodie


----------



## linzy

Hello ladies hope your all well?

Jodecimaz- I'm making finding an accupuncturist my mission this morning before I go the hospital   I've been working  , I live in Lancashire 

Sarah4eva- I'l be joining you today with the Buserelin  

Shazicowfan-      An AF dance for you hope   arrives soon.

Ruthybee- Good luck   

Hello to Arnie, Bathbelle, Clair and Livitypickle   sorry if I've missed anyone there are so many on here  

afm- I got myself a new pet yesterday he's an Aqua Turtle called Bob, He mainly lives out of his tank and just wander's around lol, my cat's don't know what to make of him? I'm at the hospital at 3 o clock so I'm off now to find an accupuncturist and hopefully make an appointment x


----------



## BathBelle

Hi,

Linzi, What's an aqua turtle? I never heard of one.  Is it like a normal turtle?  How big is he?  

Jodie,  I'm a bit later than you, at 10:45.  I hope you scan goes okay. What HRT are you on? I know some other people have said that they use HRT patches. I'm DRing on synarel.

Ruthybee,   I hope your trip goes okay    Are you Australian? 

Shazi,  Also try  , wearing white knickers or POAS.  

Clairmac, I hope you manage to get an early night. I thought that you had to take the brazil nuts after ET.  Not sure though. 

AFM - I'm a bit worried about baseline scan tomorrow.    AF is very light, so light in fact I've not even had to use a tampon and also had lots of clots.  

Belle x


----------



## sophieb

Hello !
Wow, things are moving fast.
Jodie - I saw your post about immune issues. I've also looked into immune investigations,
as have had 1 miscarriage after a natural BFP and two early m/c after IVF.On my
second cycle, which was abroad, I was prescribed steroids on the basis that it would do no harm even ifI didn't have immune problems. That cycle ended in a BFN. I did get some basic immunology testsdone by my GP (for free- have a list of them somewhere if you'd like to see), but they all came out fine.On my third cycle (UK) they wouldn't give me steroids and it ended in a very early m/c. I thought about getting some full-blown investigations, but
due to the costs and uncertainty that there seems to be about the issue I've decided to just go ahead with a FET withou further investigations. They've prescribed me low dose aspirin and high dose folic acid though, which is thought to help in some cases. 

Clairmac- I'm also a big fan of acupuncture. Had it in the run up and after ET for my first and third cycle.I find it very very relaxing. Would recommend it to anyone. And - it sounds like it worked for you - huge congrats on your son   Ive tried reflexlogy as well which I also love, but my reflexologist wouldn't treat me during IVF. 

Linzy - I hope you find an acupuncturist, it makes you feel great. Oh , and your turtle sounds great - I love them, they're so cute !

Belle - great news on AF arriving, hope she starts getting heavier.

Shazi - I'll join you in the jumping about as I'm still waiting on mine too  .
Arnie - fingers crossed AF comes for you too !

Ruthybee - all the best with your trip to Australia   .

AFM - still waiting for my AF, as my baseline scan is booked for Monday. If she doesn't arrive, do I need to cancel ? I'm just a bit worried as she's not due until next week (started D/R on day 15).

All the best to everyone, whichever stage you're of the cycle at.

Sophie x


----------



## ruthybee

Hi Bathbelle,

I'm not Australian, my brother emigrated 10 years ago and my parents were visiting for Xmas.  

Thanks for all the best wishes.

Good luck to everyone while I'm away, I may pop online while I'm away and see how everyone is getting on (if I get chance that is).

Ruthybee


----------



## JodeciMaz

BathBelle  - Sorry just a quickie - I so got the wrong time, thankfully I checked just now & I am in at 10:15pm, so if as is quite often the case things are running behind, I may be there when you are, will keep my ear open - But I doubt you will be walking in saying 'Hi it's BathBelle for my 10:45 scan'. Anyhow, hope it all goes well for you & you get your next batch or Drugs, maybe you will get HRT's too oh and some pessaries. 

Take Care 

Jodie


----------



## JodeciMaz

Sophie B - Thanks for the infor re immune tests, if you could have a look that would be great. I was speaking to my GP the other day & she said she was more than happy to do additional tests that NHS could offer & to speak to my consultant to see what they can offer. I really want the full tests, but they are expensive, however I really want to say I have given it my best shot & by doing tests I will at least be able to say that. 

Thanks again - Jodie


----------



## utb

Hi I was on the Jan FET but I am not having ET (defrost permitting) until end of next week so can I join you.

x x x x


----------



## Arnie

So how did the scans go today?!!!


----------



## BathBelle

I just finished typing and then lost my post  

Arnie, Thanks for asking.  

 My scan didn't go so well    My lining is not as thin as they'd like it to be   They also think I have thrush and a bug (not sure how they can tell that I have a temperature from an internal scan but there you go)    I've got to go back next Wednesday for another scan but I'm not holding out much hope as AF has virtually stopped   Not sure what they'll do if my lining hasn't thinned  

Jodie, I hope that your scan went better than mine.

Sophie, I'd love to know what tests your GP did.

UTB, Welcome  

Belle x


----------



## JodeciMaz

BathBelle  - Chin up about the scan, it's only a day zero one, next wed after your body reacts to the syranel it will probably have thinned, everyone is different, my body react too well to the drugs & that causes problems too. If you were in the clinic, I walked out with my DH who looked as if I had dragged him from the building site & I had a green Military coat, I had a quick look & there was a lady on her own, long dark brown hair, was that you ? My scan was ok, only just as lining almost thick enough, so I am lucky all steam ahead, was given date of 3rd Feb for transfer. Will be back soon, got to check something


----------



## BathBelle

Hi Jodie,

Yes that was me.  I did wonder if it was you as I saw you look around.  

Excellent news on your FET date.  

Belle x


----------



## Jovi-Nut

Hello Ladies

Can i please join your thread? I'm new to FF and i have started my 1st FET cycle. However this will be my only one as i only got one embryo from two collections before i had my ovaries removed. I started on progynova tablets on Jan 22nd and i have a scan on 31st then hopefully FET on 8th Feb. fingers crossed that it works


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi everyone,
Hello and welcome to Jovi-nut and utb. It will be very exciting utb as you will be one of our first for E.T. I think!
Bathbelle- please try not to worry about your scan, I think you will be ready next week. A lot can happen in a week
Jodie- congrats on moving on to the next stage! Fingers crossed for 3rd Feb.
Ruthybee - hope your mother gets better really soon.
Lots of hello's to everyone else. It is starting to get tricky to keep tabs on everyone individually so apologies if I miss anything .
I'm still waiting on a.f. I was going to   tonight to see if that would help but unfortunately my husband is feeling rotten and went to bed at 7p.m. tonight with paracetamol and a hot water bottle so that's out the window. I will look out my poshest whitest pants to wear tomorrow instead. Surely that will do the trick

love
Shazi x


----------



## JodeciMaz

Hello Ladies 

Sorry about the all about me post last night, just really excited that I have my Transfer date, just got to keep my fingers crossed that my   surviv the thaw    they will. 

Welcome Utb & Jovi-nut - this thread is getting bigger & bigger by the day, hard to keep up with everyone. Sorry If I miss anyone/posts. 

Shazicowfan & anyone else that is waiting the   pick your bestest gistening white pants to wear & plan to have some   normally does the trick, failing that try not packing any tampax or towels in your handbag the old   will definitely turn up to catch you out,  

Have a great day everyone - Thank god it's Friday - Did I mention I am only 6 sleeps till ET - YEAH!!!!!

Jodie


----------



## soulgirl

hi i've been on injections for four weeks, due for first scan on forth.

congratulations on your little girl. its nice to hear about a successful icsi xx


----------



## whensitmyturn?

Hi Eveyone, can I join in too? 
I am having a FET hopefully on the 8 Feb, on suprecur at the moment, and oestrogen, only got 2 frozen embryos to use though so slim chances but they were day 6 ones, I dont know if that's good or not really. I dont know if its the suprecur but I get really hot and sweaty whenever I take any fertility drugs, small price to pay though I guess. Hard to explain when its freezing outside though. Has anyone had FET at sefc? Was it successful? I actually did get pregnant from my last fresh ivf cycle but only made it to 14 weeks, heartbreaking, but at least there is some hope. Good luck to everyone in February, lets hope its a lucky month for all!


----------



## sazzle73

Hi Can I join you please. I am waiting for my LH surge for a natural FET - hoping to be around Feb 4th.


----------



## Sarah4eva

I just wrote a long post and lost it   gonna make it short now

welcome to all the newbies wish you best of luck   

Bathbelle- be positive hun, hopefully on your next scan you'l be ready    

Jodie- Congrats on your fet date, hope its successful   

Ruthybee- hope your mum gets well soon   


Those waiting for af hope it turns up for you, try dancing or having hot tea with ginger 

Sorry for short post, will be back later on. Is it just me or does it feel like we've been downregging forever? the days are dragging

Sarah x


----------



## linzy

Hello Ladies, hope your all well?  

Bathbelle- He's just a normal turtle that spend's alot of time in water, they usually live in fresh water pond's and he's quite big he's bigger than your hand span if you know what I mean?   Good luck for your scan on Wednesday  

SophieB- I've found an acupuncturist but every time I ring there's no answer, so I'm going to call in today   I also ordered the Zita West CD that came today so I'm going to start listening to that every night it's supposed to be good, I'l let you know.

Sarah4eva- Hope your ok, and it does feel like a long time doesn't it but when transfer day come's up you feel like it came fast if you know what I mean LOL  

Hello to, Shazicowfan, jodecimaz and Arnie hope your all ok  

Welcome to Sazzle73, Whensitmyturn and Soulgirl


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi everybody,
Hello and welcome to all the new people who have just joined.
I'm so excited that things are moving along for a few of us and that F.E.T.'s will be starting next week.
Unfortunately I'm not moving along very fast and I feel like I've been waiting on a.f. forever, so I really think you have a point Sarah4eva that it does seem incredibly long.
Here's to the start of an exciting week for us all next week and that all the a.f.'s will have turned up, the scans will be perfect, e.t. even more perfect and down regging fast and painless.
love
Shazi x


----------



## louisoscar

Hi I joined ages ago but not got round to updating! i'm on day 6 of down reg and so far feeling fine. What symptoms did others get? Hoping it doesn't mean it's not working.... Worried about af not showing up too as my cycles is usually over 40 days    Anyone know what the average time to down reg is? I have my baseline scan on the 9th Feb which will have been 16 days since the first jab.


Hope everyone else is doing ok, sorry I've not answered you all personally, just too many posts to get through!


xxx


----------



## CLAIRMAC

hi louiseoscar, ive been dregging 6 days too ive been having quite bad period pains at the mo ... i remember last time i was about ten days late!! hope this isnt the case this time!! i just feel really tired to be honest... i have my scan 10th feb. My cycles are usually about 35 - 40 days long so im unsure about that too?? 


xx


----------



## sazzle73

Hi ladies. Does anyone have an idea of how many days after detecting your surge you go in for transfer? Still waiting for mine and worried it will fall on Sunday when hospital is closed? Can't bear the thought of it being delayed another month!!!


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi everybody,
Sazzle- I don't know the answer to your question I'm afraid. I have only ever had medicated F.E.T.'s as my periods are a bit wonky. I would imagine your clinic must have some sort of plan if things happen on a Sunday. Timing is so crucial yet so unpredictable that they can't just close on a Sunday surely? I've been to my hospital on a Sunday before and there is staff there but not many and no routine appointments only ones for those that really had to be there that day. Maybe your hospital is the same?
My cousin just phoned at the weekend to tell me she has booked her wedding for 25th November which is 42 and a half weeks away, so heres hoping I could be going with a newborn !! My a.f. is showing signs of just starting, it has came on very very light today so will phone clinic tomorrow and get booked in for a scan. It better come on properly tomorrow as I think I've waited long enough now.
How is everyone else? Hope you are all doing ok.

love
Shazi x


----------



## CLAIRMAC

well im having period pains but no af going to ask accupunturist to do somthing tomorrow to get me started ( he did last time) my scan is 10th feb so fingers crossed it arrives!!!!


----------



## JodeciMaz

Hello Ladies

ClaireMc, Shazicowfan, Sazzle73, Louiscar here is a little AF dance for you all    to help bring the   on. 

Is anyone else having transfer this week, or am I all alone. I have to call clinic at 11am tomorrow to check that my   has survived the thaw. then if all is well I will be in for 12:30. Does anyone know what happens if it does not? I am having SET so only one at a time, should have asked that question I suppose, but forgot. 

Sazzle - I had my fresh ET on a Saturday, my clinic is open but I think on skeleton staff, bbut I think that is standard practise. It was just embriologist & a few nurses around. I am sure your clinic will be open too at the weekends. 

Take Care everyone - have a great day, I have ants in my pants as hopefully tomorrow my embie will be in and all cosey & will just love it's new home as it will be all nice and warm after that terrible freezer & will just stick around. 

Jodie


----------



## BathBelle

Hi,

Jodie, Good luck tomorrow. 

Clairemac, I hope AF arrives soon.

Shazi, I hope AF is in full flow.

Sazzle, I'm having a medicated FET but the details my clinic have given me about natural FETs says ET occurs 3-4 days after you've detected your ovulatory hormone surge....the day of transfer depends on the stage at which your embryos were frozen and whether they need to be cultured further before ET.  I hope this helps!

Louisoscar, The last time I DR I got no symptoms what so ever.  This time I've been really tired, had the odd headache and have been going a bit   but I think that's because I've been DR for so long (27 days today!).  I wouldn't worry too much about your AF not showing.  My AF was really light at my baseline scan and my lining hadn't thinned so they just kept me DR.  I had to go back today for another scan.    

Linzy, I am so intrigued by your turtle Bob.  Have the cats got use to him yet?

Sarah4eva, I hope you are well.

Welcome Jovi-Nut, SoulGirl, Whensitmyturn and Sazzle 

AFM - I had a second scan today and my lining has cleared  I was totally surprised as AF stopped the day after my last scan when lining was too thick so I was expecting tx to be cancelled.  I start the HRT tablets on Sunday  

Belle x


----------



## linzy

Hello Ladies   

Bathbelle-Great new's at your scan   yes the cats have got used to her (it's a girl   I checked online lol) so Bob is now Bobbie, they haven't botherd her at all if I knew how to put a pic on here I would do.

I am on day 8 of down regging and strangly I have no side effects   Also my AF was due today but hasn't arrived yet, last time I had to carry on an extra week because my bloods weren't right I'm hoping I've reacted better this time   Now I think about it I was quite stressed at work last time maybe that was why I was so emotional? 
Hope your all well


----------



## Jovi-Nut

Hi Everyone  

Sorry I'm still not very good at all this stuff but i thought i would say THANK YOU very much for the warm welcomes  Just a little update from me. I had my baseline scan on Monday and the drugs so far are working and all looks fine, hopefully i will be having my FET on Tuesday next week. I'm excited but also very scared. 
Wishing you all good health and lots of luck  
 Nat


----------



## sazzle73

Thanks bathbelle. Still no surge. Day 17. Can't believe it. If doesn't show tomorrow will be abandoned till march


----------



## shazicowfan

Hello everyone,

Hurrah my a.f. is properly here now. It's still a little on the light side but it's definately arrived.
I now have my scan for Tuesday 8th.
Clairmac and Linzy - i hope yours arrives really soon. It's so frustrating just waiting for it to come isn't it?
Bathbelle- Brilliant! So glad your scan came back with the right result this week. You will have your wee embies snuggled in before you know it.
Jodie- How did you get on? I hope you are now resting with a little beanie on board.
Jovi-nut - Tuesday I will be wishing you lots of luck and it will be just a few more sleeps until then.
Sazzle- Here's hoping you will have your surge tomorrow. You are our Feb buddy so we will be hoping for Feb so much for you!
Hello to everyone I've not mentioned. Hope you are all well

love
Shazi x


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone, was away on the weekend and just got back from working away this week so no way am I going to be able to do personals except hurrah for af turning up Shazi   it must really feel like you're on your way now!!!
and Jodie, hope all went well today and you're on later to tell us you're on the dreaded 2ww!!!    
Still no af for me .. on about day 35ish so quite late, guess cycles still not quite right. Even did a hpt when I got in but of course negative


----------



## JodeciMaz

Hello 

BathBelle - Good new about the scan, so do you have another scan booked after taking the lovely HRT tablets, seem madness to me but I guess it makes sense. If you have the same as me make sure you take the tablets the right way round - follow the arrows, not like ditsy me, got there in the end. 

Welcome to anyone I have missed - this thread is growing & it's so hard to keep up with everyone & everything. 

Linzy - Hopefully AF will put in an appearance soon so you can get on with the rest of the FET programme. Now I am intrigued about your turtle, will have to look on the internet to see what one looks like, sounds cool, if I had one I think the dog & cat would freak. 

Jovi-Nut - Looks like you will be the next to have FET, I expect you are getting excited/ worried?? It seems to take ages DR then fter that scan it goes really quickly. 

Sazzle 73 - Hope that AF has turned up - I had a medicated cycle as my periods are not regular. Perhaps they will put you on a medicated cycle? March is not so far away. 

Sazicowfan - Glad that AF has showed up - now you can get things rolling.

AFM - I am sat at home relaxing, had my FET today, all went well, hopefully my hatching embie is now implanting as I type. Stick little bean & grow into ababy!!!! Now on the dreaded 2ww, waiting for some peeps to join me next week. 

Take care everyone

Jodie


----------



## Jovi-Nut

Hello everyone

I wish i had more to say to you all but im very confussed by all of this. I have not been given very munch info on ivf as i had my two free cycles two years ago. and when we took the decision to have our FET we got the appointment straight away and bang here we are. So i am so sorry i cant really give words of knowledge i feel bad about this as you have all been very supportive to me since i joined and for that i am greatful x x x you do all have my best wishes and support  

Jodie i am very nervous about the phone call on monday about the defrost and tuesday about the ET this is  my first time at everything and im still a bit dazzed as to what is going on, but fingers crossed i will joining you on the 2ww next week 

 to you all 

Nat


----------



## JodeciMaz

Jov-Nut - Don't worry, when I went through my fresh IVF cycle in October/Noember I did not have a clue as the clinic only seem to tell what they think you need t know. So I found coming on here really helpful to find out info & for the support, everyone is all going through the same thing or very similar & someone can always reassure you if you are concerned. My clinic are always open to silly phonecalls with silly questions. I am sure yours are to?
I know what yoi mean about it all happens really quick, I went in for a follow up in Dec after BFN in November & the started DR NYE, so it was really quick, all a bit rushed and now I am just ahead of you, scarey times. 
I think I am quite chilled as it was not long ago I was in similar situation, it's all fresh in my mind & I know what to expect. 
Don't worry & try not to stress out, I know easier said than done, I went to work this am, then called at 11am & in for 12:30 & out by 1.15pm easy peasey!!!!! I was really worried that the embie would not survive, but it did and here I am, just got that painful 2WW,  ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And when your clinic calls on Monday & they say come on in tomorrow then you will be exactly where I am now. It will be fine. If you don't mind me asking how many   do you have? How many are you having transferred? & what day were they forozen? The whole transfer does not hurt, just hate those stirrups. Good luck for next week - I would have a busy weekend to stop yourself going bonkers & then dreaded phonecall day will come quick enough. My clinic say 70-80% survive & that is high so it's all good.

Take Care & enjoy the weekend,

Jodie


----------



## Jovi-Nut

Hi Jodie

Thank you for the advice and support   I dont mid you asking at all. We only have 1   we only got 4 eggs from 2 cycles and only one was good enough to freeze. So this is a one and only chance of me having a baby that it mine all mine haha! 

I do have stuff to do this weekend so i will try not to think about it. Are to taking the 2ww off work? or are you carrying on as normal? im torn about what to do, i work in a school with a boy who has autism and sometimes he hits out. but i dont get get paid if i dont work   if it was the week after its half term so it wouldnt have been as bad 
x Nat x


----------



## JodeciMaz

Jovi-Nut - No problemo. I am going to work right the way through, well by that I mean I am going to attend work, my head will be somewhere else. But it will help to give me something else to think about. It only takes one so I am   for you that it is going to thaw & stick & bobs your uncle Baby. Not sure what I would do, if your embie is in there it's in, it can't fall out, but I know if I was you I might think it's a risk especially if there is a chance of getting hit, tricky. I am good at giving advice but I am very bad & I think I might do some horse riding. I gave up everything last time & did naff all it didn't work, so this time decided to carry on as normal, but for now just chilling & then maybe next week have a plod around the lane, but I know that If I get BFP I will give it up again.    It is hard especially if you don't get paid, I would say give your self the best shot at it, you don't want to turn around and say if only .......... That is just my opinion, sorry not very helpful. If we were having a natural pregnancy we might not even realise & it would just carry on as normal. I am crap I keep contridicting myslef ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do what you think is best. That is my final word on it. 
Jodie


----------



## Jovi-Nut

Thanks Jodie

What you said was helpful because as i was reading i had the same thought you did near the end. if i had concieved naturally i probably wouldnt know about it for ages anyway. Its a crazy thing to know all about the exact process isnt it. 
i am also   for you and your   it has been a real help on this site reading all the sucess stories as i wasnt very positive before. Also ive not been able to talk about it because my fiance and i decided that we would keep it a secret from everyone and then if we get the BFP it will be a nice surprise for everyone else.

Thanks again for your support.


----------



## izzy977

Hi All

Hope you dont mind me joining this thread....
Going in for FET in on saturday morning at 11 am  hopefully find out tomoz if all ok and very nervous as i have had two fresh cycles which have failed and 1 fet which also failed been put on steriods for this cycle to help implantation fingers crossed...  

Would love to have some people to talk to and help me be calm


----------



## sazzle73

Girls can anyone advise please!!!! Am day 18. Still no LH surge. Never gone this far without surging and never not surged. Wondering how many more days I keep testing till this months natural planned FET will be postponed


----------



## chazrab

Hi everyone, 
Ive been keeping up with everyone's news for the last few weeks but havent posted too much.
Good luck to everyone for  

Afm - I had my scan on Wed and all was well so took my injection for pregnyl last night (bit confused about what this injection  is for?!?).  Anyway,  embies are getting thawed on tuesday and I'm really nervous about it.
We have 6 embies and depending on how many survive thaw and how strong ,we will hopefully wait til Thu and go for Blasts.
So nervous for next week.

Good luck for all thawing, transfering and 2WW's.


----------



## utb

Hi Ladies I had FET on Wednesday with one collapsed blast not sure what it means have researched the net and got conflicting info but I am not holding out much hope has anyone else had a collapsed blast.

x x x x


----------



## BathBelle

Hi,

UTB, I've never heard of a callapsed blastocyst.  I   it sticks though.

Chazrab, Good luck for Tuesday.  At what day were your embies frozen?

Sazzle, Sorry I can't help.  I normally surge around day 23 but I usually have a 37 day cycle. I hope your surge arrives soon and you don't have to postpone tx.

Izzy, Good luck today.

Nat, Don't worry about being confused about the process.  I'm absolutely clueless about FETs.  With regard to work or not during 2WW, I have previously taken the two weeks off work, I have a lot invested both financially and emotionally and want to give it the best chance of working and I  don't need that additional stress of work.  But you need to decide what's right for you.

Jodie, How's the 2ww going?  Have you started symptom spotting yet? Also did you get any side effects from the HRT?

Arnie, Hope AF turns up soon.

Shazi, Hope AF is heavier now and all goes well at your scan on Tuesday.

Linzi, I hope AF turns up soon.

AFM - I start the HRT tablets tomorrow    I never thought I'd get excited about that  

Belle x


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Hello everyone

I am sorry to be so late in posting can I join you?  I am new to FF but have come over from Baby Expert as there is lots of activity over here in the FET forums.  I am currently right in the middle of my FET cycle (medicated).  I am on day 11 of taking progynova and just waiting to see if my lining gets thick enough to get to the next stage.  Last time in November my lining would not grow over 6mm so it had to be abandoned - very frustrating    Especially when I have 15 embies waiting to go back that have been waiting since August!

At my scan on Friday it was at 6mm and I am back on Monday so really hoping it will have gone over 8mm then.....

How is everyone? xxx


----------



## BathBelle

Hi Princess-Debbie and welcome to FF.

Wow, 15 embies on ice.  What stage are your embies at and how many are you hoping to have transferred?

I really hope your lining thickens and you have tx this month.  Eating brazil nuts is supposed to be good for improving your lining.  I'm sure if you do a search on FF you'll also get lots of other top tips.

Good luck for your scan on Monday.

Belle x


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Hi Belle

They are all top grade except 3 i think but they are only 4 or 5 cell so very early days.  If we get that far i am hoping to have two transferred.  I really hope we actually get to transfer this time.... 

I am eating evrything in sight!  Can't stand brazils so am eating chocolate covered ones.  Not so good for the waistline but hey ho.

Good luck with starting the tablets tomorrow.  How many will you be taking?? x


----------



## Jovi-Nut

Hi Everyone  

im getting very nervous now as monday is aproaching very fast. I started on Cyclogest this morning so i am   that my little embie survives the defrost.

Hello to all the new members of this thread  and i hope everyone is having a great relaxed weekend. 
Thank you BathBelle for the advice i am still  as to what to do about work but i will have to see what hapeens monday

Lots of love to everyone x x x   

xx Nat xx


----------



## CLAIRMAC

hi all, still no af for me i have til weds morning to come on or its put back a week :-(      af come on for heavens sake you come when i dont want you you dont when i do!!! arghhhH!!!1


----------



## JodeciMaz

Good Morning Ladies 

I apologise if I miss anyone, it's so hard to keep up with you all......

CairMAc - Really pleeased AF has finally arrived, that will put your mind at ease & now you can move forward & get that transfer in for FEB. The witch just likes to play mind tricks with us all. 
Jovi-Nut - How did the thawing process go? How many anre youu having popped back in? Are you now PUPO & on the dreaded 2ww?
Princess-Debbie - Welcome to the thread, I am sure that when you next go your linning will be ready for TX, then the party starts! When I had my scan it was 7mm on one shot & then 9mm on another,so they took an average, phew!! 
BathBelle - How are those HRt's going? I don't think they have effected my, but DP may disagree as he says i am more highly strung than normal, been doing a bit of   at ridiculous things, hormones!!!!! When is your scan? Must be soon to be given a transfer date? Getting exciting now?
Utb- I have not heard of a collapsed blast embie, I am sure it will be fine, even good quality embies sometimes don't make babies, you just never know & everyone is different. 
Chazrab - Not sure what Pregnl is? I guess it is a surge of some sort of hormone, never questions the experts, they know what they are doing. I am sure they have a explanation for you. When do they thaw your embies? Do they thaw them all at once? My clinic just thaw one at a time, don't get me started on that I wanted two & nearly threw my toys out of the pram & stamped my feet and everything. 
AFM- I have been very naughty & I am 4 days after transfer & have now decided where possible to carry on as normal, I have been out walking at the weekend, cleaning & even rode a horse, but my reasoning for that was it is just like being sat on a sofa. Last time I stopped everything and made the decision not to do that this time. If this was a natural pregnancy none of us would know we were PG. Tricky to know what to do for the best. I may live to regret it, but I am fortunate & still have   to use. Is anyone on the 2ww reading too much into every little twinge or cramp? It is doing my head in!!!
Good luck to everyone
Jodie


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Quick update from me - went for my scan today and lining had stayed the same at 6mm so we are doubling the doese of progynova to 12mg!  I really hope this works.....back for another scan next Monday.  Is anyone else on such a high dose??


----------



## BathBelle

Hi,

Princess Debbie, I'm taking 3x2mg prognova.  I'm sure your clinic know what they're doing doubling your dose.  

Jodie, You've just got to go with what you're comfortable with.  Happy Mummy = Happy Baby    I've got a scan on 17th and fingers crossed that my lining is okay and my frosties survive the thaw, I'll be having ET the following Friday 25th.  I can't wait.  It seems to have been going on for ages.

ClaireMac, Any sign of the witch yet?

Nat,   that your frostie survived the thaw.  Good luck for ET tomorrow. 

 and   to all.

Belle x


----------



## utb

Jodie I contacted the clinic this morning but they didnt really tell me anything I hadnt already found out on the internet just got to wait till Friday although I have been getting lots of AF pains and it is due around today/tomorrow so I am not holding out much hope.

Wishing you ladies all the luck in the world.

x x x x


----------



## Jovi-Nut

Hi Ladies

Just a quick update from me as i am on my way out this evening to my maths class. I got the call today, Embie is apparently being strange (i can defo tell its mine) it thawed but did not take back in all the liquid so they are leaving it in culture over night. My appointment is at 1pm tomorrow for ET if all goes ok. i am   that i dont gt a phone call in the morning.

I only have one embie so this is my one and only chance of having a baby that is biologically mine :-( otherwise i think i may be having to get some info on donor eggs and saving my money.

Hope every one is keeping well sorry that it is a short hello to everyone, but thanks again for all your support and kindness x x x


----------



## Arnie

Jovi, will be keeping my fingers crossed you dont get a phone call in the morning and your embie stops acting 'strange'!?!


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Best of luck jovi will be thinking of you tomorrow x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hello everyone,

Jovi-nut - I'm hoping so much that you only get a call to say your embryo is ready to be transferred. Good luck xx
Princess Debbie-  Hello, I hope you get a nice thick lining soon!
Utb- try not to panic. I'm sure your clinic wouldn't have went ahead with transfer unless they tought there was a chance it could work. It's common to have A.F. pains in the 2ww and still get a B.F.P. Fingers crossed the witch stays away from you.
Clairmac- I hope the witch comes to visit you instead. It's very annoying when everything seems to take twice as long ,whereas other months with no treatment and the witch can't wait to come and disappoint you.
Izzy- hope f.e.t. went ok on saturday
Chasrab- Good luck with the thaw tomorrow
Nat- Good luck to you also tomorrow
Have I missed anyone other than those waiting for later in the week for appointments? If so, I apologise, this thread is a bit confusing if you miss a few days.
I have a scan tomorrow to see if I have down regged properly. I will let you know how I get on.

love and luck to everyone
Shazi x


----------



## utb

Thanks guys AF Pains have gone now just hope she they stay away for nine months or so lol.

I am so tempted to test before OTD I say this everytime but I never do I am such a chicken plus I wouldnt want to get a BFP and then be told my levels arent high enought etc etc grrrrrr 2ww drives me bonkers not long now I suppose.

Hope you ladies are doing well which ever stage your at Jovi hope you embie does at it is supposed to.

x x x x


----------



## whensitmyturn?

Jovi-Nut

Good luck today!
I hope you can go ahead with the transfer. I just had a phone call to say I only have one left but am waiting to see what happens to it as its behaving strange. Lets both hope we dont get that dreaded 2nd phone call. 

xx


----------



## JodeciMaz

Hello - Little question for you all, I thought I could draw on someones knowledge...........................................
I had one embie transferred, which was a good quality embie, I think it was a day 5, but the embryologist told me it was a hatching blastocyst? I have not heard anything like this, can anyone shed anylight? 
Thanks 
Jodie


----------



## Jovi-Nut

Hi Guys

today my life changed FOREVER. My embie did not survive over night, so that is it. No chance to have a baby all of my own ever. So after   buckets most of the morning i now have too tell my folks and the inlaws, they didnt even know we were trying. The feeling i have today is totally unexpected as i had done research and i was quite prepare (or so i thought) for it not to work. but then by 10.30 this morning when there was no phone call. i let my self believe this was actually going to happen. Then at 10.45 the phone call came :-(

Now to pick myself up and think of what to do next, better get saving hard and see if there is anyone out there that will give me a loan to fund a donor i think.

Hope you are all well, and thank you all soo much for the support x x x I hope you wont mind if i stay on this thread as i would love to know how you all get on


Sending you all lots of love and


----------



## utb

Jovi I am so sorry to hear your news nothing anyone can say will help but I am sending you my prayers stay strong.

You may find that once you tell your folks or inlaws that they might be able to help out with funding who knows.

I cant imagine how difficult things must be for you right now I know realistically that if this FET doesnt work for me we may be abe to scrape one more fresh cycle but then that will be it and my DH wouldnt consider adopting so I am pining my hopes on this treatment working.

Take care 

x x x x


----------



## JodeciMaz

Jovi-Nut - Sorry to hear your news, it gave me shivers. You need some   from us all to help you stay strong. I completely understand why you have kept it to yourself, but Utb is right, maybe a family member will loan/give you the money to try for that baby you so deserve after you tell them. Try hard to find a positive point to hold onto, a donor is a possibility.
Take Care
Jodie xxxx


----------



## Jovi-Nut

Thank you Ladies

Your kind words are always a help. Im doing ok, we told our parents before and i think my mum took it the worst out of all of us. DP's mum has a friend that has been through ivf and offered me her left over eggs a While ago so there is one option if it is still open. Anyway i am am going to look forward to my big 30th next month. the upside is that i will be able to have a drink. We can only see what the future holds

I Wish you all the best of luck and i will be looking out for and   for all of you to have success stories. x x


----------



## Arnie

Jovi, so sorry to hear that your little embie didnt keep going overnight. I can imagine how devastating and disappointing that call was     I really hope you manage to get the funds together to try again, either with your own or donor eggs. Take care of yourself and DH.
Jodeci, I think your embie sounds fab, just think a hatching blastocyst means its ready to implant, probably someone else knows more about it. 
Whensitmyturn,  hope you get some good news about your embie soon.     
utb, on my last cycle I had af pains when my embie would have been about 11 days old and went on to get a bfp so fingers crossed all good with you! xx
Shazi, how did your scan go?    
Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok and not going too bonkers. xx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Hi Jovi hun just wanted to say that I am so sorry to read your news.  I hope that you are ok as you can be and  take some time to look after yourself  xxx


----------



## Jovi-Nut

Thank you all so much


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Jovi,  I am absolutely gutted for you. I am so so sorry that you never got a chance with your own embryo. Hopefully you will get there some time in the near future with a donor. Hopefully you might have a head start by getting in touch with the lady who mentioned donating a while ago. I think you should now plough all your energy into having a great birthday and celebrate being 30 thinking that you have a whole new decade before you in which to become a mummy! My 30's was lucky for me and my 20's were hopeless. Wishing you every luck for the future.

I had my scan today and my lining has thinned enough so I start on my tablets tomorrow and go back for another scan on 21st Feb where hopefully it will be nice and thick. I fell up the steps at the train station on the way there and sprained my foot. I think I must have been a bag of nerves and not paying attention to where I was going, but a sprained foot is nothing compared with Jovi's news and at least my appointment was encouraging so it makes up for the hobbling around.

Jodie- not totally sure but think a hatchling blastocyte is a pretty good thing

love to everyone else

Shazi xx


----------



## chazrab

Hi all,
Jovi -   I am so sorry to hear your news, Good luck for the future

I was just wondering if anyone could advise me . Ive got ET tomorrow  and I seem to remember from last time that Im not meant to eat/drink anything before.  Is this right?  Its not til 1230hrs!

Goodluck to everyone with your scans , EC, ETs
Take care 
Chaz


----------



## Arnie

Hi Chaz, I think unless you need to be sedated during your ETs then its ok to eat or drink but see what everyone else says. xx


----------



## utb

Chaz i think its only EC where you cant eat or drink think for ET your just need a full bladder just make sure you dont do what I did which was get on the bed put my legs in the stirups only to be told I still had my knickers on lol.

Hope it goes well.

x x x x


----------



## whensitmyturn?

Dear Jovi 
I'm so very sorry that you got that phone call and I cant begin to imagine how you are feeling, dont rush into telling your whole family, just do it when you feel ready, if they didnt know you were trying then there's no rush, but I guess they may be able to offer emotional support and perhaps some financial help, so it may be worth telling some trusted people. Have a fantastic 30th birthday, for me personally my 30's have been just as good as my 20's but in different, more important ways, so you've got a lot to look forward to.  

Chaz
I had my embryo transfer yesterday and I ate and drank as normal, just no perfume. Sorry you've probably already left anyway, so good luck to you, fingers crossed and positive thoughts

Of my two frozen blastocysts, one died and one 'seemed' to be doing ok, and got transferred. They didnt seem very positive, i think its really hard for them to tell if they are any good or not. So now the 11 day wait, off work for rest of this week, as didnt want any stress but next week is going to be really hard. I will not allow myself to test until the friday...but willpower is required


----------



## linzy

Hi Ladies I'm sorry I haven't posted for a while but work has been hectic, I went for my blood test yesterday and it was fine so I start on the tablets tomorrow and have a scan on the 24th so my possible ET day is the 1st of March, it feel's weird because we're not telling anybody only my boss because last time it was too upsetting having people ask me if I was pregnant. 

Jovi- I am so sorry   

Whensitmyturn- Can I ask why you said no perfume?? I've never heard that.

Chaz- good luck   

Shazi- Hope your foot's feeling better  

Hi to everyone else hope your all well


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Linzy,
My clinic told me the no perfume thing is quite important. None of the embryologists can wear perfume. I think perfume and very strong scents can damage fragile embryos and you should always turn up for e.c. or e.t. with nothing more than a bit of deodorant on! It was in the leaflets I got from hospital too.
Good luck with the tablets.
whensitmyturn- glad you got one embie safely back.  for a positive result for you.
Chas- good luck with e.t. tomorrow. You can eat and drink fine unless you know you are being sedated 

hi to everyone else

Shazi x


----------



## linzy

Thanks Shazi I wore perfume last time my hospital didn't say anything?? I won't wear it this time xx


----------



## chazrab

Thank you all so much for the advice.  
I remember the no perfume from last time now you mention it.
I'm actually quite excited about tommorrow.

Ive had no call today so no news is good news.  Must mean my embies are still doing okay.

    to all all you

Thanks again,  everybody is so helpful on here
x


----------



## louisoscar

Hi everyone sorry I'm so rubbish about keeping in touch with you all! Still follow your news when I do log on and it's so reassuring that other ladies are doing their FET's at the same time! My AF finally arrived (CD36) 2 days before the scan so hoping that means lining is nice and thin tomorrow. I was beginning to lose it just before she came and feeling much better now. Do I need to expect any side effects from the progynova?? Hopefully transfer will be 24th feb all going well with my lining. I have brazil nuts and pineapple juice on standby! We only have two embies so really hoping at least one of them makes it through the thaw.


Jovi; so sorry to hear your embie didn't make it. That must be heartbreaking    Hope you're bearing up ok hon
Jodie; I think a hatching blastocyst is a 6-day embie which is ready to implant as soon as it's transferred. Sounds really promising! xx


----------



## BathBelle

Hi,

Jovi-nut, I'm so sorry    That is a very generous offer from your Mum's friend.  Take some time out and think about what you want to do.  Have a lovely 30th Birthday.  Do you have anything exciting planned for it?  I got married on my 30th Birthday.

Louisocar, Good luck for your scan tommorow.  You'll be a day ahead of me as I'm hoping to have ET on 25th. 

Chazrab, Good luck for tomorrow.

Linzi, It's so good getting an ET date isn't it.  I'm a few days ahead of you so if all goes to plan we'll be on our 2WW together  

Shazi, You're only a few days behind me too   Hope your sprained foot is okay. 

Whensitmyturn, Congrats on being PUPO.  

UTB,   That sounds like something I'd do  

Arnie, Any sign of AF?

Princess Debbie, Are you getting any side effects from the prognova?

Jodie, When's OTD?  Do you have to wait 14 days from ET or given it's a hatching blast (which is good - means its ready to implant) can you test earlier?

Lots of   and   to all.

Belle x


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Hello Belle

Side effects have not been too bad considering I am on such a huge dose (6 per day...)  I am a bit more tired than normal but now off work until my scan on Monday.  I am a bit worried about what it might be doing to me tho (apart from hopefully thickening things up nicely!).  Has anyone else taken so much and for quite a long time, presumably the lining must degrade after too long?  I'm not sure if day one is the first day of AF or the first day taking the progynova, any ideas??  If it is the time since starting the pills I will be day 20 by the time I have my scan  

Hope everyone is ok, there is lots of activity all of a sudden!!

xx


----------



## CLAIRMAC

getting scared now dregging scan tomorrow, just thinking what if my emboes dont make it what if the whole thing dont work thats it for me... getting quiet worried :-( sorry x


----------



## izzy977

Hi Shazi and everyone   

Transfer on saturday went as well as it could be.

Was doing really well up intil today and starting to feel really negative as i dont feel any differant and no signs it has worked...   

Finished my steriods today so all down to my body now......

Hope everyone else is ok 

izzy xxx


----------



## Arnie

Izzy, woohoo, well and truly on the 2ww now! Dont worry about not feeling any different, depending on how old your embies were when transferred they'd only just be thinking about implanting now wouldnt they so sure you wouldnt feel anything yet!    
Clairmac, good luck with your scan    , I think its best to try and break each part down rather than think of all the things that have to work before we get our babies. So concentrate on your scan and once thats all positive, tick d/r off and concentrate on building up a lovely lining    
Princess Debbie, will that be your first scan on day 20? Clinics must all have slightly different protocols ... I start the tablets on af day 1 and start getting scanned on day 12ish ... hopefully i'll be taking the tablets for 3 months as have to keep them up till 12 weeks if I get pregnant     I dont know if there's any adverse affects, I just hope that as there's so fewer drugs with a full cycle then its got to be better hasnt it?!!!!!   
Louisoscar, good luck with your scan today    
~Shazi, woohoo for starting the tablets!!!
Hi everyone else, it really is getting exciting on here now!!
Still no af for me but have been having definite pains so hopeful that it might turn up tomorrow ... which means I should be joining you tablet taking lot at some point over the weekend.


----------



## JodeciMaz

Morning Ladies

Thanks for the info/advice on my hatching embie, all in all sounds really encouraging & I am really positive this is the one. 

Shazicowfan - Good news, means you can move onto the next step, what tablets are you on? I am on HRT tablets, which seems strange, but kind of makes sense. I too feel up the stairs at work thsi week, luckily a colleague grabbed me before i fell flat on my face. This whole process must do something that effects balance, or maybe we are just clumsy? Hope the sprained foot gets better soon.  

Whenistmyturn - Conragtulations on being PUPO & wlecome to the 2WW. They really can't tell what embies will take & what won't. Some weak ones go on to make babies & some strong don't. Just stay positive   

Linzy - I completely understand that you are keeping it to yourself, at least this way you can surprise them with your good news after a BFP. 

Chazrab - Can I ask why all of your embies were frozen? I only as as my clinic only freeze one at a time to use, if it does not take they then trya another and so on. 
Good luck with the transfer today,I  am sure those embies will be fine  

Louisocar - AF finally here - YAY!!!!!! If you are not a nut lover or pineapple jiuce drinker or just don't have any, I take selenium tablets. I think the recommended dose is 60mg a day, you can get them in Holland & barrett. 

BathBelle - My OTD is 17th Feb & I am going to try really hard & stick to it as I tested early last time & I am not putting myself through that again. However you are right, I think my hatching embie is a day 6 so I could test on 14/15 but I am going to stick to the 17th. Can you please remind me of that nearer the time, as I woke up today & was thinking I might just go to Wilko's and buy a couple of tests & test at the weekend. I MUST RESISST!!!!!!!!

ClareMac - How many do they thaw? I had the exact same thoughts as you, I was convinced it was not going to thaw, but it did. Stay positive       

Izz977 - Congratulations on being PUPO & now on the 2ww. Don't worry I don't feel any different either. I have had some cramping but it comes and goes. 

AFM - Hanging on in there still trying to stay upbeat & reminding myself not to test early. My head is not in the real world, it's only just dawned on me that it is Valentines day on Monday & I have not got a card for DP, whooops!!!

Have a great day - 

Jodie


----------



## whensitmyturn?

Hi Everyone 

Thanks for your well-wishes, am trying to stay positive, but did have period type cramps that woke me up last night so that was a bit downheartning. Is it true that progesterone can give you cramps? Or is that wishful thinking on my part? 

Linzi - I think everyone has answered the perfume bit, but yeh it was just what the clinic told me, its definitely more important on ec than et but I think its just a precaution. 

I have been keeping busy by watching daytime tv and internet shopping, so far I have bought a food processor and have been looking at spa deals, although I dont know why as you cant have a normal massage until your 12 weeks (or so I heard)

Anyway good luck to everyone who is ec and et soon and the people on the 2ww hang in there x


----------



## chazrab

Good day to you all  
I hope you are all feeling okay and everything is going well 

Jodecimaz - I had 6 thawed at once as we really wanted 2 blasts if possible....it worked but obviously we now have none left.  Taking a big chance.  Really good luck for your test and I am also guilty of not having a valentines card....but DH wont let me out of the house til at least Monday!!

Arnie - crossfingers and hoping for your af soon so that you can start the tablets.

Izzy - Try to stay positive . I know its difficult as I've only just started my 2ww but I told myself Ive got to be more positive than I was last time but it is sooo hard.  

Claremac - I hope you scan went good today  
All the best of luck to everyone

AFM - I had my ET at midday and it went okay.  We were soo pleased with the embies.  Both made it to blast and one had hatched!  which apparently is a good thing?!? . Anyway, the other was also good and very big apparently. 
Procedure was alright although Dr couldnt get the catheter in initially but got there in the end!


Thinking of you all

x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hello everybody,

Chas- great news on your e.t. You embies sound really strong. Fingers crossed for you xx
whensitmyturn and Izzy - don't get disheartened. I remember crying buckets about a week after my e.t. last time as I was sure it hadn't worked and the only symptom I ever had was one wave of sickness the day before test day when I bent down to put something in the oven and felt sick, and that was so fleeting I thought I had imagined it, yet I was pregnant.
Arnie- hope your a.f. turns up tomorrow and lets you get moving on
Clairmac- how did your scan go?
Princess Debbie- although I'm only on 3 hrt tablets not 6, I wouldn't worry too much about it. The leaflet says that there are small risks with hrt tablets if you have been on them for about 5 years or so, a few weeks is nothing! Just watch out for the stairs- see me and Jodie!!
Louiseoca


----------



## shazicowfan

sorry pressing all the wrong buttons girls,
Louiseocar- how did your scan go?
Bathbelle, Linzi,Utb, Jodie- anyone else I have forgotten- how are you all ?

I am physically falling to bits today. My wee boy has had a terrible cold and he has passed it to me tenfold! So here I am with all these hormone tablets, sprained foot and now shivering under a blanket!
However, I am so glad that I am hopefully going to get all my illness out of the way before e.t. day arrives near the end of Feb. If this is what it takes to get it all out of my system before then , I will just have to go with it!
A very strange thing happened to me this morning. There I was huddled up when the post came and there was a parcel for me. before I opened it, I saw it was addressed to my old house where Ive not lived for 18 months. Inside was a maternity belt ( a thing which lets you wear your old trousers for longer when pregnant, A bit like an extension for your bra). The letter said congratulations on winning a maternity belt and was dated end of January. Now sometimes I do enter competitions but I haven,t done for over a month and have no recollection of ever entering this one. Also it went to my old house and any recent competitions would go to my new house. Could it be a sign? I really hope so !

love
Shazi x


----------



## sophieb

Hello

Sorry for not posting sooner, but things have been a bit hectic. For those who were interested, I've listed the immune tests my GP gave me at the end of this post. There are lots and so they had to take a lot of blood, they even kept me in for a cup of sweet tea afterwards !  

Jovi-I'm so so very sorry to hear your news. Be kind to yourself and try and do as many nice things as you can with your DP.There will be a rainbow at the end of all this, you deserve it.  

Jodie-congrats on being PUPO. I know what you mean about the 2ww, it's like you live in a bubble for those couple of weeks ! Fingers crossed.Sorry for taking so long to get back to you about the immune tests - I've listed them below. Hope they help.

Izzy - congrats on being PUPO, and fingers crossed. Do you mind me asking what steroids you were taking ?

chazrab-congrats on being PUPO, and with such good embies. Fingers crossed.

utb-congrats on being PUPO, and fingers crossed for you too. I know what you mean about being tempted to test - I'm the same every time !

bathbelle-Good news that you're on the HRT, and hope you're doing OK on them.

Princess Debbie-No advice I'm afraid as I'm on 3 a day, but wish you lots of luck and hope the side effects stay at bay.

clairmac-Hope the scan went well for you today. 

arnie-hope your AF turns up soon. You know what they say helps... !  

shazi-hope your cold goes away soon. How weird about the maternity belt - let's hope you'll need it soon.  

whensitmyturn - congrats on being PUPO. I woudln't worry about the cramps as they are often a good sign.  

linzy- good news that you're ready for the next stage.

louisoscar-hope your scan went well today and that you can start on the HRT. I've had a couple of headaches on it, but that's about it so far.I'm also on a pineapple juice and brazil nuts-fest.

All the best to everyone else and sorry if I've missed anyone, but it's very busy on here at the moment so it's difficult to catch up !

AFM-have been on the HRT since last week and had my scan this morning. Lining was thick enough so I should get a call tomorrow saying when my FET is scheduled for, sometime next week. Yay !

Good luck to everyone

Sophie xxx

IMMUNE TESTS BY GP

1. Full blood count, liver function tests, Urea and Electrolytes
2. Thyroid function tests (both free T4 and TSH)
3. Immunoglobulin panel (IgG, IgA and IgM)
4. Autoimmune antibodies (must include anti-nuclear antibodies,
thyroid peroxidase and anti-mitochondrial antibodies)
5. Anticardiolipin antibodies (both IgC and IgM)
6. Thrombophilia (must include lupus anticoagualant, Factor V Leiden
and Panthrombin gene mutation)


----------



## BathBelle

Hi,  

Sophie, Thanks for the list of immunes.  I've been reading a bit about immunes and think if this FET doesn't work I'll be defo having some immune testing before my next tx.  I suffer from eczema which is linked to immune issues.  I've convinced my consultant to prescribe steroids for this tx but he's only given me a low dose.

Shazi,   it's a sign.

Chazrab, Congrats on being PUPO. 

Whensitmyturn,   no spa trip for you  

Jodie      

Arnie, I agree with Sophie, try a bit of  

Izzy, Hope you're feeling a bit more positive today   

Clairemac, Hope DR scan ok and that you too are feeling a bit more positive today   

Princess Debbie, My clinic count Day 1 as the day you start taking the progynova.

UTB -   there is good news in the morning. 

AFM - I've been feeling really rough since starting the HRT Progynova.  Headaches, hot sweats, dizziness and absolutely shattered  Has anyone else experienced this?  I thought a FET was supposed to be easier!

Belle x


----------



## Fi84

Hi, 
I am not sure were i should be posting, I am completely new to FF but i am currently on 2ww following FET on 2.2.11.

Good Luck to all xx


----------



## izzy977

Hi everyone

Thanks for the messages really needed them , feeling a little better today   
Hope everyone else is well and sending lots of     



sophieb the steriods i was on was prednisolone 10mg from the day after LH for 10 days, just hope they have worked...

Getting really nervous now   

Just hope AF doesnt come but getting all signs it is coming  

izzy xx


----------



## Sarah4eva

Hiya guys, I had my baseline scan but my lining was still thick at 7.8mm so I have to downreg for another week and go for another scan on Tuesday. 

Jovi- I'm really sorry, wish you the best of luck

It was my birthday today (10th) didn't do much, went for dinner with hubby and then spent some alone time together. I really wanted to be off buserelin, it's really getting me down, I really hope my lining will be thin enough by Tuesday, dont know what will happen if it's not thin enough. It's 2am now, will be back later on for personals and to update the list.

Hope ur all doing well


----------



## CLAIRMAC

hi ladies xx thanks for your messages scan went fine started on the tablets yesterday ... had accupunture last night and my god he really went for it he wriggled the pins to make sure i felt them!! i am just coming off my af ( tmi) but after his session started bleeding like fresh blood? think he pushed it a bit too far to make the blood flow !!!! anyway my next scan is 18th feb then if all ok transfer will be following thurs    just got to keep all toes fingers crossed etc....


i have 2 day 3 embies embryoloigist said they were good and one was at clevage stage but it dont mean nothing really does it a rubbish one could stick so just got to hope they thaw!! they are thawing both if both make it both will be put back in....xxxx


----------



## JodeciMaz

Morning Ladies 

Whensitmyturn - I have not researched into AF pains & progeterone, but who knows all the drugs they are bound to have a funny effect on us, I hope so too, mine are getting to me now, but I am going to try hard to ignore them today.

Chazrab - So your clinic thaw what you want, mine have a different protocol, but if there is a next time & I hope not I am going to be very insistant about 2 embies & how many to thaw. Fab news having 2 blasts put back & congratulations on being PUPO, welcome to the 2ww.

Shazicowfan - I think that is a definite sign & a really positive one. How is that foot & cold? I have been lucky with colds, illnesses etc. I am always around nieces & nephew who always seem to have every lurgy going & I have survived. I did have the Flu jab, so looks like it is doing the trick. 

Arnie - Any news on that  ? Here is a little dance to help her on her way        

Sophieb - Thanks for all the info on immune tests, really helpful . Hope you get your FET date soon then you can join the PUPO gang and join the 2wwaiters. 

BathBelle - I have an under active thyroid & on thyroxin apparently this is also linked to immunties, the body is very complex & like you am going to explore immunity should i not get a BFP. I breached on the subject with one of the nurses but she said I would need to speak to Mr Sharp about it. Bath do not offer level two tests. 
I had some hot sweats & dizziness when I first started on the HRT's but that seems to have calmed down now, so hopefully yours will too. 

Fi84 - Welcome to the thread, you are definitely in the right place. When are you testing? If you put all your details on I am sure Sarah4evea will update you on the front sheet. There are lots of people here to offer support, make you smile & keep you sane.  Congratulations on being PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) & welcome to the 2ww. 

Izzy977 - I have made the decision to ignore all AF pians today, they are in my mind. They have been getting on my nerves & I am not paying any attention to them, so they should just naff off. Also I have decided that I will not be going to the toilet every 30 mins to check my Knickers, NO, NO, NO!!!!

ClareMac - Fab news, you will be all ready for your transfer soon. When I use to have reflexology & my AF was due it literally came on next day & it gushed, MAGIC - I am a believer in accupuncture & reflexology. 

AFM - I am so glad the weekend is nearly here as I will be busy & hopefully will keep up the will power & not test early. Although I am at work, sat here it's  too easy to spend loads of time on here & researching everything & doing far too much thinking. At least at home I will be out & about & will have no access to the internet. 

Have a great weekend

Good Luck everyone     

Jodie xx


----------



## utb

Well its going to be another BFN for me my level of HCG was 15 cant say I am suprised being told you have a collpased blasocyst on board doesnt fill you with confidence good luck ladies.

x x x x


----------



## Fi84

Thanks for the welcome Jodie

I am 9dp3dt - and test on wednesday 16th feb (if i hold of this long) 
I have had af pains and am trying to ignore them but i have had them from before FET not sure if progynova is causing them or not so fingers all crossed.

How have you been feeling and when do you test - this is the longest 2 weeks of my life:-(

anyone else got af pains i am starting to really panic??

Fingers crossed for everyone

Fi xx


----------



## Arnie

Hi utb, really sorry to hear it was negative for you this time    , hope you've got something nice planned for the weekend or at least a large glass of wine for tonight. 
Fi84, I had af pains on my last ICSI and ended up getting a positive (although it didnt last   ) so try not to worry about it    
Jodie, hope you have a busy and non-testing weekend!   Cant remember when your otd is?
Clairmac, woohoo on starting the tablets! 
Sarah4eva, sorry your lining is still playing silly beggars, hopefully another week d/r and you'll be ready to join the hrt gang! 
Bathbelle, I'll let you know if I have any side effects cos ....
der der der ... my missing af turned up this morning with a vengence so have taken tablet number 1 and have first scan on the 22nd feb, gulp! Just have to tell DH now .... he wanted to postpone for a month, ooops!   xx


----------



## louisoscar

Hi All


Shazi; hope you're feeling better after your lurgy and I think your little surprise gift in the post is most DEFINITELY a sign!!  


Clairmac ; Great news on starting your tablets! Sounds like we are at exactly the same stage and we too just have two beautiful embies, hoping to have them both returned   


UTB ;  so sorry to read you got a BFN    You must be gutted. How are you bearing up?


Sarah ; really sorry to hear about your baseline hon. I totally feel your pain about the buserelin; it's horrible. Have you had a bleed yet? Just wondering why your lining is not behaving itself...


As for me, my scan went well. Lining down to 2.2 so able to start on progynova. Next scan in 10 days (day 2 of tablets today) then hopefully start cyclogest. Still having my pineapple juice and brazils although a bit scared having them in the house as DS is allergic to both things    They are well out of reach so should be ok.


Hope everybody is feeling ok tonight xxx


----------



## linzy

Hello ladies hope your all well?  
UTB-   So sorry about your bfn hope youur feeling better soon  

Shazi- hope your feeling better soon and like you said at least your getting the cold out of the way before ET and then you'll be fighting fit  

Louisoscar- Good new's on your scan   We only have one scan at my Hospital and that's the one a few day's before ET, I hope your next one goes well, I'm sure it will   

Clairmac- I will just be behind you my ET date is 1st March   I went for acupuncture but to be honest I came out feeling like I'd been robbed   maybe it was were I went but they sold me some herbel tablets aswell which I paid for before they told me to take 25! twice a day!! And they cost a fortune and after when they were telling me about the tablets they said it would help me produce good eggs! I just thought they hadn't listened to me at all   I said I've already got my embryo's and he chaged it to well it will help your womb to prepare! They also did cupping on me which I didn't want, but thier english wasn't very good.  

Bathbelle- glad we'll be on the 2ww together  

Arnie, fi84,jodiemaz, whensitmyturn,chaz and sophie Hope your ok? sorry if I've missed anyone there's loads on here   Also sending lot's of        To all x


----------



## Sarah4eva

utb    im really sorry hun


I have updated the list, if i've missed anything or made a mistake then please let me know.

Louisoscar- congrats on your lining 2.2 is beautiful, i hope I get something like that next week. Yes i did get a bleed but not from buserelin because i took provera to induce my period and then started buserelin so my bleed was on 22nd Jan and my scan was on the 8th of feb. So the scan was 12 days after my period maybe that's why it got thick. Anyway ive started a bleed again from last night so I hope it thins it out. Got my scan on Tuesday.

Congrats to Whenisitmyturn, Izzy977, Chazrab and Fi84 on being pupo hope they stick   

Shazi- get well soon

Linzy - sorry you had a bad experience at accupuncture, i've never had that done too scared of de needles lol

Arnie- I'm glad af has shown up, you're back on the game   

Fi84- Welcome to out thread,  I had really bad af pains when I was on my 2ww but had a positive result, especiall pain on my pubic bone. 

I hope the rest are doing well x

As for me, i'm just hanging on and taking buserelin STILL. I started another bleed last night and I hope it thins it out this time. So guys after taking hrt tablets when you have a scan and when the lining is thick enough 8mm or above, when will the ET take place?


----------



## Fi84

Hey Girls, 

How is everyone today??

Is anyone using crinome gels (i think that is how it is spelt) they are driving me crazy!!

I only have a fews days left until testing - dont know how i have held of this long but i getting getting scared now!!

I am just noticing most clinics must work diff. for FET i started on the pill Dec Period for 1 month and then progynova tablets - had 1 scan to measure thickness of lining on Sun 30 Jan and ET on 2 Feb. 

Fi xx


----------



## shazicowfan

UTB- I am so sad to hear that you got a b.f.n. Nobody on this journey ever deserves that and my thoughts are with you and sending lots of hugs   . I wish you lots of luck for the future xx

No other personals tonight girls as I'm feeling mostly better but a bit tired so I'm off to bed in a minute. I hope the new week brings good fortune with it, especially to those nearing the end of their 2ww.

night night
love
Shazi x


----------



## JodeciMaz

Morning Ladies

UTB - So sory to hear your news. Thinking of you .....   . 

FI84 - I think you are exactly right it really does seem the longest 2 weeks of my life. I have also been having AF pains since transfer & testing this thursday so been doing far to much knicker checking I just want to know now, but I am not going to crumble & test early. 

Arnie - So glad AF has finally turned up, that dance must have done the trick. Maybe I can do a BPF dance for us all.  My OTD is 17th & I am going to try really hard to wait till then. OOOOOOppsy that you were going to wait another month, oh well you will just have to get on with now. 

Louisocar - Great news about your scan, so do you have a FET date yet? The balling is officailly rolling and all systems GO!!!

Sarah4eva - Not sure if this helps but mine was as follows; After Scan on Day 10 when my linnning was the desire 8mm thick I had FET a week later, so hopefully yours will be very soon. 

Shazicowfan - How are you feeling today? I found it so hard to get out of bed today & I even went to bed early. 

AFM - I just want to know now I am only 3 days from OTD & been having PP from day one after FET. I am surprised I have lasted this long and not tested before. 

Enjoy the sunshine ladies     fo us all, we have to keep telling ourselves it's our turn!!!!!!

Jodie


----------



## Arnie

Hello my lovelies, amazing what a difference the sunshine makes!    Feeling rather chipper today!
Jodie, you definitely have the power    get bfp dancing!!! Am i being dumb but whats PP?!!   , pee police? Am keeping my fingers crossed that Thursday brings that bfp for you!!!!     
Shazi, hope you're all recovered today and getting ready for stage 2 in Operation Frostie Coming Home!
Fi, chin up chuck, not long now before testing, think i'll cross my toes for you!     
Sarah, hope this last lot of bleeding does the trick and you'll have a nice thin lining next week     Noticed that you'd put me down as d/r scan on the 22nd. I havent actually had to d/r so that scan will be to see how my lining is doing (hopefully nice and juicy!) That will be cd12 and expecting to carry on having scans until about cd16 (when I usually ovulate) and have embies put back about cd21 (they were day 6 when frozen). Also will be starting progesterone pessaries round about cd15.
Linzy, sorry you didnt get much out of the acupuncture, perhaps you should try and find someone else especially as they didnt listen to you. Think i'll be just behind you and Louisoscar and Clairmac with ET about 2nd March (hopefully!!!!!!!)
hi everyone else xxxx


----------



## JodeciMaz

Arnie - Sorry I think I must have made that one up, was thinking period pains. 

Here is my BFP Dance for all of us who are waiting       

Lets get them rolling 

            

Note to self & anyone else who is crumbling Stay away from the Pee Sticks         

Jodie xx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Just a quick update from me.  I had my scan today and hopefully have got to my 8mm....was all a bit traumatic and still waiting for the clinic to call back to confirm we are cool to go ahead  

Sarah - thx for adding me to the list. if it helps my dates are as follows: down reg started 11th Jan, baseline - 26th Jan...rest TBC hopefully!!  In answer to your question about timings, my clinic say ET will take place 4 days after the scan confirming the lining is right.  I'm sure they all differ a lot tho xx

 to all xx


----------



## izzy977

hey everyone

hope everyone is doing good     

Not a good day today  has dark blood discharge today hoping this isnt the start of my period   

keeping my fingers crossed dont want to do a test yet as test day is saturday...  

izzy xx


----------



## Sarah4eva

Thanks to those that replied my question. I have my second baseline at 11.30am, I really hope that the lining is thin and i'm ready for the next step.

Izzy - I hope its not the start of your period. Five days after getting a BFP I started bleeding and I thought it was all over but I had a succesful pregnancy, I really hope it's the same for you. Take it easy


----------



## Fi84

Hey Girls, 
How is everyone today?

Izzy, i really hope it is not AF and you are okay today

Jodie, Good luck for Thursday xx

Okay so i have crumbled and tested early - I tested twice on 14.2.11 and got BFP - faint lines but def. there and again this mornng and another BFP Yay!!!!
I have to test again in the morning and ring the hospital as tomorrow is OTD.

Praying to God that the tests are correct

Fi xx


----------



## izzy977

thanks sarah4eve and fi84

still the same today going to call hospital tomoz , really dont want to test think i might have too tomoz  

congrats fi84 , hope all goes well tomoz xx  

  

izzy xx


----------



## sophieb

Good evening everyone.

utb - so very sorry to hear it's a BFN for you.words are not enough.    .

Bathbelle - hope you're feeling better on the HRT now and that ET will come around quickly for you.

Izzy - Hope the bleeding subsides for you - it's such a tough time, I've been there myself and my heart goes out to you  

Sarah4eva - I hope your scan went well today.

Louisoscar -well done on your scan and roll on the next scan, eh ?

Fi84 - HUGE congrats on your BFP. You must be absolutely over the moon.  

All the best to everyone else, whatever stage you're at.

Quick update from me. Had my ET today, they defrosted the best 2 embryos and we were made up that they both survived the thaw  , so I'm now on the 2ww...OTD March 1st. Took it easy today but back in work tomorrow.

Sophie x


----------



## Sarah4eva

Fi84 - Congratulations, what good news sooo pleased for you   yaaaaaay

Izzy - hope the bleeding stops hun 

Sophieb    congrats on being pupo, sounds like good embryos hope they stick hun

AFM I had my baseline scan today and my lining is 3.6mm  I'm so glad and relieved. I started hrt tablets today 4mg, got a scan Wednesday 23rd to check womb lining. Anyone taking cyclogest? If so do you take it vaginal or rectal. On the box it says vaginal or rectal, so is it a choice we have?


----------



## shazicowfan

Hello everyone,
Fi- well done on your B.F.P. Lets hope it's the first of many for us
Izzy- Fingers crossed for you that the bleeding stops. Sometimes dark blood is old blood and I  bled after I got my B.F.P. and was hysterical and inconsolable yet all was well, so please don't lose hope yet.
Sophie- very glad to hear that e.t. went well for you today and you have 2 good embryos snuggled up. Good luck xx
Sarah- hurrah, glad your scan went well and you are on to the next step. I haven't started my pessaries yet but when I've had them in the past it has always been vaginally. Hopefully you will get a B.F.P. and have to continue taking them so it wouldn't be much fun shoving one up your bum every night for 3 months!
Princess Debbie- hope you have had your confirmation to move on to the next part. Let us know what the clinic said, fingers crossed for you.
Jodie- You are nearly there now. You have done so well not to test early. Sending loads of     and   for good news for you.
Hello to everyone else, hope I've not missed anything . I can't believe after the slow start to this thread where we all just seemed to be waiting for things to begin, we now have some people nearing the end ! I have a scan on Monday to check my lining is thick so could have e.t. next week if all goes well. I remember the first time round that I needed 2 scans before I was ready, so we will see what happens.
I am feeling better but have passed the bug on to my poor husband now. It just seems to be going round in circles in our house. I am trying to get back on track with my healthy eating as it all went to pot when I felt not well, so I'll be concentrating on that the next few days.

love to everyone
Shazi x


----------



## JodeciMaz

Morning Ladies

Princess Debbie - Have you got the go ahead yet?

Izzy977 - Try not to think the bleeding is anything other than a PG sign. Plenty of women have bleeding when they are PG. Stay positive, remember it's not over till it's over.

Sarah4eva - Good news on your lining, just got to make it nice and thick now. With regards to cyclogest I am on 2 x 400mg a day, one in the moring & one in the evening. So I decided & it is quite common & allowed to alternate between front door and back door. This way I avoid that horrible white discharge in my knickers during the day. I will warn you that putting them in the back door does give you a very gassy!!!!

Fi84 - CONGRATULATIONS on that BFP             really pleased for you. Have you also tested today?

Sophieb - Congratulations on being PUPO !!!!!!

Shazicowfan - Glad you are feeling better & that you are nearly ready for your FET, it is nice to get to that point cause you actually feel like things have started moving.

AFM - It is the eve of OTD & I am bricking it. I have not had any spotting or bleeding, but did last time, so hoping that is a good sign. However still having theose AF pains. I am thinking the drugs have been holding it off. I guess it will all become apparent this time tomorrow so there is no point second guessing, what will be will be. As you can tell I am not feeling very positive.

*I AM GOING TO GET MY BFP I AM GOING TO GET MY BFP I AM GOING TO GET MY BFP *

Have a good day,

Jodie xx


----------



## utb

Jodie try to hold on I am glad I did as my HCG level was 19 which they said could have been detected on a HPT but it is def a BFN for me as my levels were too low.

Fingers crossed for you tomorrow and all you other ladies too.

x x x x


----------



## JodeciMaz

Now I am totally peed off as I now am having very light pink spotting in knickers, I really hope it is not the start of AF, Oh B**locks to it, i think I am going to cave & test today, I just want to know now. But is it best to wait till first pee in the morning?


----------



## OnemoreEvs

Hey everyone.....thought i'd pop in on this thread!

I was down regged on the 18th of Jan and im hoping for my ET on monday 21st feb....Currently popping HRT smarties and awaiting my scan tomorrow. I have my fingers crossed my 2 remaining blasts thaw ready for the big day   

Wishing you all good luck xxx


----------



## Sarah4eva

Jodie- I hope you're not having anymore bleeding hun   let's hope it's nothing. 

OnemoreEvs - Welcome on board good luck for your scan tomorrow, let us know how it goes. Hope it's nice and ready for you. Will add you to the list. 

Fi84 - Have you retested today?

Hope the rest are getting on ok.


----------



## JodeciMaz

Just a quicky - I have caved in and tested today,  sorry to report it's a BPN for me. 
I thought I would be more upset than I am, sure the reality of it will kick in later. I guess the only way to look at it is, I was not my turn & that even though I had a good quality embie for ever reason it was not meant to be. I am really lucky & I have 6   to use and one of them is destined to be a baby, surely?
Take care ladies

Jodie xx


----------



## BathBelle

Hi,

Jodie, My Bath buddy, I am so sorry hon   

Sarah4eva, Front door for me  

OnemoreEvs, Welcome.  Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

UTB, I'm so sorry it didn't work out for you this time 

Shazi, Pleased you're feeling a bit better.

Sophie, Congrats on being PUPO  

Izzy, I hope that you have stopped bleeding.

Fi, Congratulations on your BFP.

Princess-Debbie, Did you get the go ahead?

Arnie, Woohoo for AF.  Let's hope you don't see her again for at least 9 months.

Linzy, It sounds like your acupuncturist is a bit of a cowboy  

Louisoscar, Hope the progynova is going okay.

Clairemac, The thought of accupunture   me.  I didn't realise it powerful enough to bring on an AF though  

AFM, I've got a scan tomorrow    I'm hoping that my lining is going to be nice and thick and that I can have ET next week  

Belle x


----------



## sophieb

Jodie - so sorry to hear your news  . Keep up the positive thoughts  , you're right that there must be at least one baby amongst your lovely frosties.

Sophie x


----------



## Sarah4eva

Jodie, sorry to hear about your BFN but I love the way you're handling it. With patience God will surely give you your child and all the wait will be worth it.....good luck for the future hun xx

Bathbelle- good luck for you scan tomorrow, hope you have a juicy thick lining   

Thanks for all the info on front door and back door   but I think im gonna be using the front door.


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Jodie so sorry to hear the test was negative and hope you feel able very soon to have another try  

belle, good luck in your scan tomorrow.  I have found the scans for FET to be really nerve wracking compared to even a whole IVF cycle but I am sure your lining will be good and ready.  How exciting    Yes we got the go ahead and they are going to try and take 5 embies to blasts, getting the first call tomorrow and ET should be sunday  

Good luck to all you other ladies xxxx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hello everyone,

Jodie- I'm so sorry that you got a B.F.N.   . I thought I had a really good feeling about your result. I am so glad that you have got your 6 snowbabies to help spur you on and I hope next time will be your time. Take care x
Princess Debbie- good luck with the phone call , Sunday will be here before you know it!
Bathbelle- good luck for your scan tomorrow!
OnemoreEvs- Hello and welcome. Hope your scan goes well tomorrow
Izzy- How are you? Has the bleeding stopped? I hope so
UTB- Hello. How have you been feeling? It's very nice of you still to pop in on us xx
How is everyone else doing this week? I seemed to have reached quite a calm stage just now. At the start of the week I think I was a bit of a hormonal wreck and hubby was scared to look at me but I must be getting used to the drugs now. Hoping my calmness continues!

love
Shazi x


----------



## JodeciMaz

Thanks for all your kind word ladies; just wanted to say that I am gutted about my BFN, but just reading everyones posts & having the support of you all is a godsend. I would have lost the plot if it had not been for the thread and all you gals. 
Life sometimes is cra*p but it can only get better & I am hopeful that I am going to get a BFP & so are we all we just have to keep trying. 
Good luck ladies

Jodie xx


----------



## Fi84

Evening Ladies, 
How is everyone getting on today?? Just a quick one!!

Jodie, I am devasted for you i hope you are getting plenty of hugs and look after yourself!!

I tested again today and got BFP - Thanks to everyone for the congradulations!!

Princess Debbie - Good luck for ET on sunday!!

Bathbelle - Good luck for scan!!

Saraheva - Thanks how are you getting on??

Hope everyone is okay and good luck!!!

Fi xx


----------



## izzy977

Morning everyone

Hope everyone is well...

jodecimaz so sorry about your result  

Craved in yesterday and did a test and it came out postive i am in shock ended up doing another straight after just to make sure as this is my fourth time and never had this...
Did one again this morning and it still there so fingers crossed it all goes well just need to rest.   

Still having dark discharge but not as much now hopefully that will stop....  

bathbelle hope your scan goes ok today...

Hope everyone else is ok and all going well

izzy xxx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Great news Izzy!


----------



## Jovi-Nut

Hello Ladies!!

Sorry i have not posted for ages. I just havent been on the computer much, I hope you are all well
Sorry to hear the girls news who it hasnt worked out for this time. Im sure that our time is coming. I have been looking in to egg donation and i have an appt at the hospital on the 28th to discuss. I am currently having lots of hot flushes as they told me to obviously stop taking the prep meds but didnt tell me when i can start back on my HRT and i cant get an answer to the telephone   

To everyone else who are awaiting scans, 2ww and anything else i have my fingers crossed and i am sending you   

And i am sending my   and  to everyone x x x x x x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hello everyone,

Izzy- Hurrah, congratulations on your B.F.P. When is your official test date?  I think 3 positive tests and the bleeding slowing down is proof enough!! Well done xx
Jovi- good for you to get back into things so quickly. Good luck with your appointment.
Jodie- You feel so useless when someone gets a B.F.N. so it's good to hear we have helped you a little bit.
Fi- glad your B.F.P. is going well.
Bathbelle and OnemoreEvs- How did your scan go?
love to everyone
Shazi x


----------



## OnemoreEvs

Firstly can I say thanks for the warm welcome! 
Im really sorry to hear about the sad news of some but encouraged by the good news of others....This is one rough journey!

I had my scan today and I am chuffed to say all is well. Im hoping for the phone call tomorrow to let me know date and time next week. 

Sorry to be really thick!!!! ................what list have I been added too?? lol xx


----------



## E

Hi all,

I'm new to this thread, although been on FF a while on and off.

Hope everyone is well.

We are just starting the process for FET on a natural cycle.  I have my 2nd scan tomorrow morning to check for ovulation, although I've been testing these last few days and nothing.  We only have 1 blasto frozen, so I'm not feeling to positive about it at the moment  

Fingers crossed for us all.

E


----------



## BathBelle

Hi,

Izzy, Congratualtions  

E, Welcome.

OnemoreEvs, Sarah4eva keeps a list on the first page showing everyones dates.

My scan today showed my lining wasn't very thick so I've now been put back another week.  It actually suits me better with work though so I don't mind too much.  

Sarah4eva, can you update me on the list please - ET now planned 4 March.

   and   to all.

Belle x


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Bathbelle have they upped your drugs? X


----------



## Sarah4eva

Izzy congrats on yout BFP hun     

Bathbelle do you know how thick your lining was?

E Welcome on board, good luck for the scan tomorrow

OnemoreEvs, glas your scan went well. As Bathbelle pointed out, I have created a list which is one page 1 with everyones details on it. So when you get your dates just let me know and i'll add them.

How is everyone else?

Sarah x


----------



## whensitmyturn?

Hi Everyone

Sorry I've been a bit rubbish at keeping in touch, I've been resisting the urge to test early. Many Congratulations to all who have had postive test results and love and hugs to those who havent. 

I was meant to test tomorrow but have a party tonight so tested today, I was convinced I was pregnant (dont know why as Im normally a glass half empty kind of girl) but the test was NEGATIVE. Totally gutted, dont know why I let myself think it would work, as frozen blastocysts rarely do, esp. with only one being put back. DH was also convinced and is so gutted, I felt horrible for him as he went to work. At least I'm not in today so can wallow in self-pity. 

I guess there is no point in testing again tomorrow as what is going to change in 24 hours, I have stopped my progesterone and oestrogen. 

I just feel the clock ticking, I'm 35 next week, and I'm beginning to wonder if I'm just not meant to have any children, at least not this way.


----------



## OnemoreEvs

whensitmyturn? said:


> but the test was NEGATIVE. Totally gutted, dont know why I let myself think it would work, as frozen blastocysts rarely do, esp. with only one being put back.


God.......I hope this isn't true as this is what myself and "E" are having this time. I'd be intersted to know where this fact has come from as it could well be a waste of my emotions and money if my hospital are putting me through all this as we are having frozen blastocysts put back next week........


----------



## Arnie

I'm not sure where that fact comes from .... I'm b&ggered too if  its true! However, statistics from CARE for my age group showed fantastic success rates from frozen blastos ... not so great live birth rates but i'm ignoring that! Can't quite remember the statistics but the consultant even said they were totally amazed at the clinic at the pregnancy rates.


----------



## Arnie

Just googled frozen blastos and found this "Blastocysts tend to have a very good survival rate after cryopreservation (freezing). Menezo and his colleagues have reported that "the recovery after thawing is equivalent, if not superior to, that of thawing of earlier embryonic stages."  Because blastocysts are superior to earlier stage embryos in terms of development, they are easier to freeze, store, and thaw. Additionally, because blastocysts have higher implantation rates, it is possible for a couple to go through IVF once and have enough blastocysts for the current cycle as well as any future cycles." .... obviously this is just one clinic's opinion but makes sense to me.... what with me being a fertility specialist and all that   
Anyway, we all know that regardless of how good/poor embryos are, healthy/otherwise we are, you just cant predict the outcome of tx so not a great deal of point worrying about it!


----------



## Arnie

So what else is going on?!!! 
Whensitmyturn, really sorry your test was negative honey    I guess there's no point in telling you to re-test tomorrow just in case although I have read on ff several times of people testing day before otd and it being negative and then it being positive on otd     As for clock ticking, I wont patronise you by telling you you've still got plenty of time cos I know to you it doesnt feel like it and we have medical professionals telling us constantly that if we're not up the duff by 15 we've left it too late but I wouldnt start panicking yet.  On the positive you've started this journey a lot earlier than some of us and hopefully by the time you get to the ripe old age of 40 you'll have a couple of rugrats!     
Bathbelle, think you'd only been on the tablets for about 12 days hadnt you? Plenty of time for your lining to increase, I dont expect mine to be fat enough til about day 16.
E, good luck with your scan, it only takes one my lovely! .... blasto not scan!   
Hi Jovi, good luck with your appointment, hope you can get back on those hrt tablets soon and those nasty hot flushes stop   
Woohoo, congratulations Izzy and Fi!!!!
Hi everyone else, anyone getting side effects from the hrt? Bit worried that feel totally normal!
hi Onemoreevs


----------



## whensitmyturn?

Sorry didnt mean to be negative, it was only that as I was about the have the procedure, the specialist just didnt seem very positive about frozen blastocysts in general but in particular mine didnt look too good, and maybe they just didnt want to get my hopes up. Like you say I'm sure they wouldnt bother if there wasnt a very good chance some would stick, so good luck to you all about to have FET.


----------



## OnemoreEvs

No offence taken......   Just got me worried thats all   .......im sorry it didn't work out for you xxxx

Thanks Arnie for the "googles".....they help to settle a worrying mind


----------



## whensitmyturn?

I'm glad I didnt offend, didnt mean to worry anyone, just ignore me, having a crap day, my little girl would have been due today, had I not m/c at 14 weeks


----------



## xxrhondax

hi,

  i just received the letter today to say i have reached the top of the list for private treatment at RFC. I am just wondering how much roughly the drugs cost and it only states the price of treatment?


----------



## OnemoreEvs

Im so sorry WIMT........This is such a crap journey......xxxxxxxx


----------



## polly16

Sorry to gatecrash but been following this thread cuz I am currently d/r for medicated FET on or around 14th March so following your journeys in advance of my own. My frozen blastocysts (have 2) are both 4CC which is not good quality, however my consultant said with blastocysts you just can't tell because they have come so far anyway that they are so close to implanting, and they only freeze them and put them back if they think they have a reasonable chance. So I am also hoping not great quality doesn't always mean anything. My clinic (NHS - though I am self-funding cuz of dd) gave me some tables of statistics for blastocyst FET (they only do blastocyst FET at my clinic) and I will include them here so you all have a realistic idea of chances:

                                                        Fresh Cycle BFP                  Fresh Cycle BFN

1 blastocyst transferred                31% clinical pg                    22% clinical pg
                                                        0% twins                            4% twins

2 blastocyst transferred                49% clinical pg                    37% clinical pg
                                                        19% twins                          23% twins


I also have the statistics by age under 30 = 38% clinical pg, age 31-35 = 39%, age 36-40 = 34%, over 40 = 24%
If you are having your frosties transferred on day 3 rather than waiting until blastocyst then I don't know the statistics because my clinic won't do that, however hope these statistics have put your mind at rest a bit. They are lower than a fresh cycle but still a good chance.

Good luck to you all. x


----------



## E

Hi ladies,

Just want to say a big thanks for all the info on blastocycst FET that was posted above, found it very helpful.

Well, had my 2nd scan today and the nurse said I should be ovulating any day now and she reckons tomorrow.  So, I need to keep using the ovulation tests until I get a positive, then let the clinic know.  Then, all going well with our little blasto, FET should be next weekend  

Am so hoping it works this time.     

E


----------



## OnemoreEvs

Cheers Polly for that....! Good to know  xxxxx

Nice one E! Nearly there now! Woop!! xx


----------



## BathBelle

Hi,

WIMT, I'm so sorry   

Sarah4eva, my lining was 6.9 so nearly there.

Princess-Debbie, No they've not upped the progynova thankfully as I'm really hating the side effects I'm getting from it.  How are your embies doing?  Is your clinic still planning ET on Sunday?

Arnie, My clinic always do a scan on day 12 suspecting the lining to be ready. 

E, I hope you get your + tomorrow  

Arnie, OnemoreEvs, Polly, According to the HFEA my clinic have the same live birth rate for my age group for FET and fresh cycles and I think that they only freeze blasts    

Rhonda, Welcome, I see that this is your first post on Fertility Friends.  Where is RFC?  The cost of drugs really depends on what treatment you are having and what drugs you are taking and where you get them from.  Do you know what treatment you are having?  

Belle x


----------



## sophieb

Hi

Just a quick one, just to say so sorry WIMT that it's a BFN. It must be an extra tough day for you with it being your should-be due date. Be kind to yourself and do something nice this weekend   

Sophie x


----------



## Fi84

Hey Girls, 
Just a quick one but will be back later!

WIMT - Big hug for you pet xx

Xxrhondax - I am at the RFC in Belfast - What treatment you having?  I had ICSI and drugs cost £370 approx. but then i had to get some extra drugs and they cost probably extra £100.  I have also just had FET (BFP)   and drugs cost £35 approx and because positive i have to stay on drugs for 3 weeks and cost £33 this time.  Hope this helps if you want any other info on RFC let me know - Good Luck!!!

Izzy - Congradulations on your BFP and how are you feeling!!

Big happy Friday to everyone else hope all is going well and good luck for upcoming EC & ET's

Fi xx


----------



## OnemoreEvs

Mega quick update............Sarah4eva.....Please could you add my ET date for the 25th Feb xxx


----------



## shazicowfan

WIMT- I am really sorry you got a B.F.N. It's particularly cruel as it could have been your due date today like Sophie said.   I know it must seem like having a child is so far out of reach just now but I was reading some of my very old posts last night and was looking back to when I done my first F.E.T. almost 3 1/2 years ago and I was so pleased to see that almost all the people who went through treatment with me at that time are now mummies. It must have been over 90% of us, even though it was a mixed big of B.F.P and B.F.N. at the time. It's amazing the difference a few years makes. I found posts where I had replied to console someone with yet another B.F.N. and now they have more kids than me! So please keep a glimmer of hope.
Rhonda- welcome, glad you have found Fi to answer all your questions!
Bathbelle- Glad you are not too bothered about your delay. It's funny how clinics work differently, mine go ahead if the lining is over 6mm.
E- hope tomorrow is ovulation day for you!
Polly- thanks for taking the time to post all that info! Hope it all goes well in March for you.
Arnie- I am feeling normal on the HRT too, which is a great relief as I was starting to feel a bit unhinged until a few days ago!
Love to everyone not individually mentioned.
I hope everyone having blasts transferred is feeling more positive now. I don't get the chance to go to blasts. My clinic just pop them back in as soon as possible , I think it might be because I'm NHS but not sure why? I always thought blasts gave you a better chance.
Hope it's a quick weekend for us all

love
Shazi x


----------



## CLAIRMAC

hi guys had my scan yesterday all ok lining was 8.2 didnt like the nurse much at all first she was squinting at the screen asking if id been the loo i said bout 15 mins ago made me move here and there then said can you go the toilet as i cant see and think yr lining isnt there yet so off i went the loo then i came back scanned me again and it was 8.2 i mean?? then i was all oh coz we have had a pregnancy from this batch is that a good thing? and shes really made me feel fed up like pointless this is i know they cant say oohh yes but a bit of positvity wouldnt go a miss , i asked about my embies and one was at the same stage as my son on day 3 when it was froze (compacting) then the other where they like to see between 6-8 cells it was 8 cells so she said they were good ... my transfer is next thurs at 12 , and they are thawing them weds afternoon omfg!!!!!! im going to be a nervous wreck!!!!!!! how do you cope with this part b4 the embie transfer will they wont they make it? if i get a call ill be GUTTED!!!! HELP!!! 


sorry for all bfns congrats for all bfp im sure we will all get there in the end  xxxxx we have no choice but to hope and wish xx


----------



## OnemoreEvs

Clairemac......I have exactly the same thoughts wizzing round my head!   ing for the thaw!!


----------



## Sarah4eva

Hiya everyone, how u all doing?

Whensitmyturn- sorry hun   be strong i'm sure one day it will be your turn

Welcome Polly and Rhonda

E- how's ovulation testing getting on, is it positive yet?

Bathbelle- 6.9 is good you're nearly there, should be ready by next scan   

Clairmac - good news on the lining...Wohooo ET soon, I can't wait to get my ET date.

BTW regarding blastocysts and thawing. I was googling it and read the  older the embryos the less successful they are at thawing. For exmple if  they freeze the embryo on day 1 its easier to thaw than on day 5.  However, when they do thaw day 5 blasts are better than day 1, 2 or 3. 
  
  Don't worry yourselves ladies, since you all have lovely strong embies im sure they'll thaw just fine. Mine are day 3. 
  
  Hope the rest are doing well    

I feel like days are dragging, and the hrt tablets are making me feek sick. I feel so nauseous and its really getting in my way. Dh is making dinner while I sit here feeling like crap. Yesterday my mum's aunt died, which was really sad. She was more like her mum than aunt coz she raised my mum and her sisters. I am meant to be going to my aunt's house today, because we have relatives who are coming from far to come and say sorry. But I feel like crap, hopefully i'll feel better.


----------



## linzy

Hello ladies hope your all well?  

Sarah- I'm sorry to hear about your great Aunt   I hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## whensitmyturn?

Thanks for all your kind messages, and good luck to everyone


----------



## shazicowfan

Hello everyone,
I have my scan tomorrow to see if my lining is thick enough for e.t. yet, so hopefully one step closer then.
Sarah- sorry to hear about your great aunt, I hope you feel a bit better as it will be a busy family time in the next few days.
Clairmac- great that you are ready for e.t. now! Fingers crossed that everyone's embryos all thaw perfectly this week.
How has everyone else got on over the weekend?
love
Shazi x


----------



## Sarah4eva

Shazi- just want to wish you good luck for your scan...hope n   it goes well


----------



## Sarah4eva

Hiya ladies,I'm kind of freaking out at the moment. I am on day 7 of  oestradiol valerate (hrt tablets and have been cramping since last  night. This morning I have noticed spotting and I'm still cramping like  AF pains. Has anyone had this while taking hrt tablets? is it normal?  I'm worried I'll have to cancel my treatment.I have google it and people have to cancel treatment. 

I have contacted the hosp waiting for reply.


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Just an update from me, i had my transfer yesterday and it did not go according to plan and was very difficult and painful.  Thankfully he was able to get the two blasts back in but I am worried about the damage that may have been done to them/ me in the process.... 

Anyway to focus on the positives I have two nice embies on board and now have the week off work to put my feet up and try and stay nice and calm.  

Shazi hope your scan went well today.  
Sara4eva  I had some spotting when taking progynova on a short protocol, I was really worried about it but my clinic did not seem too bothered when I told them and said this was to be expected when taking a down reg drug.  I am pretty sure your clinic will say the same and that they'll only be able to tell when they scan you.  when is your next scan??
Bathbelle when is your next scan??


----------



## Sarah4eva

Princess-Debbie congrats on being pupo hun    I hope you get a BFP. I know you had a difficult transfer but you also have to great embies so have faith in them. Previously I had a really bad transfer and said I felt like I was being castrated. But I did get a BFP. Just relax, lots of   . Don't stress over de transfer or whether any damage was done as u'l stress yourself and that won't help your embies.   BTW when is OTD?

how's the rest getting on?


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Well I am not sure about the OTD!  One person at the clinic said to test in 12 days as it was a blast and another said 14 days.  Does anyone know which it should be?  14 days sounds like a lot for a day 6 blast transfer......


----------



## polly16

Debbie - I also have bad ETs cuz my cervix is curved. They find it really tricky get canula in and positioned correctly. Had to go get another stiff one for first transfer cuz just couldn't do it with their normal one, and was painful for me both times. However got BFP first time and both implanted so clearly difficult transfer doesn't mean they didn't get it right for crucial point of transfer out of tube. The embryos are in fluid so that should protect them before they get into your womb, and as for damage to you, painful as it might be it won't affect outcome as embryos are only going to get down to cervix (which is where damage is done) if going to be lost anyway, if going to implant will be snuggled up safe and sound at the top or sides of your womb so don't worry. My clinic says 11 days after blastocyst transfer usually but all clinics are different.
Sarah - How r u? Did you call your clinic? The drugs can cause cramping so try not to worry about that unless you get bleeding. Even then I know girls stimming sometimes get spotting and they been allowed to carry on, don't know about with FET. Hope your clinic put your mind at rest.
Shazi - Hope your scan went well and u given go ahead for FET.
Clair - How r ur embies getting on? Any of them been thawed yet? Are you going to thaw all of them?    x


----------



## CLAIRMAC

thanks girls, polly16- they are thawing them weds only got the two left transfer is thurs so fingers crossed at least one of them makes it xxxx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi everybody,

Sarah- hope someone at your clinic got back to you and could give you some reassurance about the cramping. It would be very disheartening to have to cancel but I'm sure it's unlikely. Fingers crossed for you x
Princess Debbie- well done on being PUPO! Sorry you had a difficult time with the transfer but just put that out your head now and visualise those wee embies snuggling up.
Clairmac- I will be thinking of you on Weds and Thurs, I have the same dates as you for thaw and transfer.
E- any news on ovulation yet?

well girls,
I got on fine at my scan today. My lining was 10.8 so I'm very happy with that and e.t. will be on Thursday. Only one thing worrying me and would like your advice please. I had to phone the lab to see what day e.t. would be and discuss the thaw. I am very lucky to have 14 embies in storage and the embryologist suggested I follow the exact same procedure as last time and defrost 6 and have 2  transferred. This sounds perfect until I asked one question- what would happen on the remote possibility that more than 2 embros grew well ( last time only 2 grew enough). She said they would pick the best 2 and discard the rest. This  upset me as I really struggle with the idea of any being discarded but imagine if it was a good one. There are people who would give their eye teeth for a decent embryo and I have hopes of donating any spare embryos if I'm lucky enough not to need them all myself. Anyway she said we could defrost 4 but why have 4 times the chance of a baby when I could have 6 times the chance and was keen to go for 6. My embryos are due to be thawed on Wednesday so I could phone and change my mind and change it to 4. What would you do? It's very unlikely I'll have any more than 2 decent ones at most so am I worrying for nothing? I apologise if people think I'm moaning when I'm in a very fortunate position but I cried when I came off the phone as I would be so upset at the thought of 1 being destroyed. Incidentally, I never even thought about this scenario first time round. Am I being over sensitive?

love to everyone
Shazi x


----------



## polly16

Shazi - Some clinics will refreeze if any spares make it to blastocyst (and read some stories where women have got pregnant with these). It is worth asking if your clinic will do that for u if more than 2 make it and look good.


----------



## Sarah4eva

Shazi- congrats on the lining. I have 9 frozen embies and I will thaw two at a time if needed, just because I don't like the idea of disposing viable embryos. Then nurse said they can thaw 2 embies if 1 or both fail then they could thaw another one rather than thawing all of them. If you are looking to go for blasts then obviously u'll need to thaw more than 2. 

AFM- The nurses emailed me back saying I should just continie taking the tabs and wait for the scan on Wednesday to see what is going on. I just spotted that day, maybe it was bcoz of    
No more spotting or bleeding now, but keep getting af type pains. Wednesday is soon so hope all is well.


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone, 
Shaz, had the same thing this morning. I have 3 blastos and had agreed with consultant that we'd thaw all 3 and transfer the best 2 but when it came to signing the consents today I just started wibbling on that this might mean a perfectly good blast gets 'flushed down the loo' but also obviously I worried that the best one might not get defrosted at all this time. Actually started crying, it all seems so important to not make the wrong decision. We've agreed to de-frost 2 and then they'll ring to say whether both are ok, or whether the 3rd one should also be defrosted.  I think because mine are day 6 blastos they wouldnt be able to re-freeze but if yours arent then i dont see why they shouldnt re-freeze them. Have you asked your clinic about the possibility?   
good luck to all those PUPO ladies    
Ooooh, had first scan today and lining not quite 8 so waiting for a phone call to see if I need to upp my tablets but will probably be back at the clinic on in a couple of days.


----------



## linzy

Hello ladies 
Sarah- I get cramps when on the HRT's but not spotting but maybe your right about the   lol 
I've got my scan on Thursday and hopefully   if my lining is thick enough ET on Monday


----------



## Arnie

I've had cramps to so guess it must be normal side effects   
Fingers crossed its all systems go on Thursday Linzy!    
Just heard from the clinic and I'm to continue taking the 3 tablets and back for another scan on Friday, just hoping lining has behaved itself and I'll find out when ET will be, gulp!!!!!


----------



## linzy

Good luck for Friday Arnie    looks like we'l be going through the dreaded 2ww together


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Polly thanks for your story about ET, that is very reassuring!!  
Shazi just to let you know what happened to me about this, we had 15 embies frozen and we were advised to defrost on batches of 5 so this time we did the first 5 and they tried to take them all to blasts.  They picked the best 2 and put them back but there was another which was a bit behind but heading for blst which they said it probably would not be good enough to refreeze and did I agree to it being disgarded.  As I always said I would follow the advice of the clinic I said yes but have been feeling it was the wrong decision ever since as I don't really feel I gave it a chance.  If all the others had failed it would have been good enough to transfer so would have then had a chance.  It's amazing how attached you can get attached these embies!  Anyway I'm not sure if I would do the same or not next time, I guess at the end of the day we had two good quality embies to transfer and that is the main thing....good luck with whatever you decide.

Good luck with you lining Arnie xxx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi girls,
Thanks so much for your advice. I have been going round in circles all day wondering what to do.
I am meant to phone the lab at 2 tomorrow but I think I might phone them first thing and ask some more questions. I asked if they could refreeze one if it was good but they said they don't do that as they don't find it very successful, but that would be my preference. They also said there wouldn't be much time to defrost more before e.t. All my embryos were frozen on day 1 and my clinic have not offered blasts. They put them back on day 2 or 3. Oh why can we not just have a baby using good old   like everyone else and save ourselves all this worrying!
Sarah- glad the panic is over and you can carry on as normal!
Arnie- hope you are there with the lining soon. I feel reassured to know that others feel the same. I was worrying that all the hormones were sending me a bit mad!
Linzy- good luck with the scan on Thursday
Princess Debbie- You are right that it is good you have 2 embies safely snuggled up yet you feel attached to all your embryos. Our hospital is near the motorway and I always wave to them when we go past which might sound a bit daft but I would feel guilty if I didn't acknowledge them somehow!
Hi to everyone else

love
Shazi x


----------



## Sarah4eva

Hiya all, hope ur all well. Got my scan tomorrow, I hope I have a juicy thick lining


----------



## Arnie

Sarah, good luck with your scan today, praying for a nice thick lining!     
Shazi, hope the clinic make you feel a bit better about what to do   , like the idea of you waving to them as you drive past!   
Really must do some work now, hope everyone else is ok? xxx


----------



## Sarah4eva

Hiya guys, my scan went well my lining is nice and thick. They told me to go home n a nurse will call me later on to give me a date for ET. I'm starting to get all nervous now. Will be back later on, im starving - 

Update - The nurse called, transfer is on TUESDAY   I'm sooo excited. The embryologist will call me later on to give me the time.


----------



## Fi84

Hey Girls, 
How is everyone?
Sorry havent been on in a while- 
Needs some help I had 2 episodes of pink staining this morning and only on wiping (tmi sorry). I work out to be  5 weeks and also some af type back pain although i have had this from before transfer. I am now soo scared has anyone else experienced anything like this after BFP.  

Good luck for all upcoming Ec & ET's   

Thanks 

Fi xx


----------



## shazicowfan

hi everyone,

Fi- Don't panic! I had pink staining when I was 5 weeks pregnant and it got a bit heavier for a few hours and turned reddish. I was hysterical and thought it was over. Phoned the hospital and they said it was common and not to panic unless it took a major turn for the worse. They advised me to take a week off work as I have a very physical job and to rest as much as possible until the bleeding disappeared. After 2 days there was no blood or staining and I had no further problems with my pregnancy. Put your feet up , give work a miss and hopefully you will be fine. x
Sarah- congratulations on your thick lining and for getting a date for e.t.
Arnie- hope your not working too hard!
Clairmac- How did your thaw go? Good luck for tomorrow x

I called my clinic at 8 a.m. this morning and told them how I felt. They agreed that if I was happier defrosting 4 then that's what they should do. They thawed 4 and 3 survived the thaw, so now I'm just hoping and praying that I have enough to get 2 good ones replaced tomorrow. Transfer is at 3.30 . I hope I've made the right decision girls but I have to go with my instinct and cross my fingers that my embryos will be strong tomorrow!
love to all
Shazi x


----------



## Sarah4eva

Clairmac and Shazi- good luck for your ET tomorrow, hope you have strong embies to put back. Will keep you in my prayers


----------



## CLAIRMAC

omg im a nervous wreck they were thawing them at 2ish yesterday said i could ring to check up on them but said i was too scared so they said they would ring me if any problems heard nothing yet so ill be proper scared up til we are leaving this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh im sure if they didnt start looking like they were growing hey would have rand yesterday but they have been there overnight so worried when they check them this morning soething has happened.... omg the nerves!!! got accupunture at 930 so hope that will calm me down transfer at 12!!!! ooohhhhhh good luck shazi!!!! xxx


----------



## Arnie

Clairmac, now you've made me a nervous wreck on your behalf!    I'm sure they would have rung by now if there was a problem    Good luck with the transfer!   
Shazi, good luck with your transfer today too     , hope you're embies are recovering nicely round about now from their deep freeze!    
Hi everyone else, feel absolutely knackered today!


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Good luck for your transfers today girls


----------



## Sarah4eva

Fi84- hope the bleeding has stopped, when is your scan?

Linzy - how was your scan, hope it went well and you have a nice thick lining   

Bathbelle - how you getting on, when's your next scan?

How are the rest getting on?

The embyologist called my appointment is confirmed at 11am on Tuesday 1st March wohooo   
She said she will thaw two and if any didnt work then she would keep thawing one at a time until I have two for transfer, which is what i requested therefore we wouldnt waste any embryos. Having few embryos saves alot of money, I paid £720 for the fet compared to nearly £4000 for a fresh icsi cycle. I have 9 embryos all together, 5 from the first cycle and 4 from the second icsi cycle. I asked to use my 2nd batch embryos as they were better quality and resulted in my daughter. 


ALSO, I read on another board that chazrab who was on this thread had a BFP, I just thought I would let you guys know and update our list so we could see that FET's can work.


----------



## linzy

Hello just a quick post from me, my scan went really well my lining was 14mm (must be the brazil nuts working) 
My ET day is 1st March same as you Sarah  
Good luck to Clairmac and Shazi for today


----------



## Fi84

Hey Girls how is everyone??

Sarah - No more staining from yesterday monring so fingers crossed and praying that is it    - 1st scan is 9.3.11 cant wait 
How are you getting along with your tx??

shazicowfan - thanks for your advice - how are you getting on??

Big hello and good luck to everyone else

Fi xx


----------



## BathBelle

Hi,

Linzy, Wow 14mm, well done.  I'm gonna start doubling my intake of brazil nuts  

Sarah4eva, I hope you get second time lucky with that batch  

Princess-Debbie, Congrats on being PUPO.  Sorry you had such a difficult ET.  

Arnie, Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Clairmac and Shazi, I hope that you are both now happily PUPO.  

Fi, So pleased you've stopped spotting.  I know it's terrifying when you spot but try not to panic I believe it's quite common. 

Polly, It looks as though we'll be having ET the same week  

OnemoreEvs, Good luck for tomorrow.

Sophie, Not long now.  How are you feeling?

AFM - I had another lining scan today but it's still too thin    It was 7.5 at it's thickest point.  My progynova has been upped to 4 tablets a day and I've got to go back next Thursday for another scan.  Looks as though ET will be 11th March now.  

     and   to all.

Belle x


----------



## OnemoreEvs

Sorry girls....went AWOL for a bit! Needed some head space.....hope everyone is ok....not the best at personals but from what Ive managed to get through looks like there's a few of us at "crunch" time!! Hopefully our little frosies are thawing out nicely for our ET tomorrow   . We havent told a soul this time so we are sort of suffering in silence....well im not so much as I have you guys   

Wow thats a massive heart eh! lol! 

Anyways its all kicking off for us at 3pm tomorrow hopefully!!!! Have a great weekend all of you and lots of love and luck xxxx


----------



## linzy

Hello Ladies

Bathbelle- 7.5 isn't too bad I'm sure it will be fine on Thursday     

OnemoreEvs- Good luck for tommorrow     ^reiki We haven't told anyone this time either, I feel better because people are not asking me about it every 2 min's, there's less pressure  

Fi84- 9/3 it's not long at all to wait it will be here before you know it


----------



## CLAIRMAC

well transfer went the best it could have the 2 embies made the thaw whooppppppppppppppp!! the one that was frozen as in the "compacting" stage is now an early blasto ahhhh and the one that was a 8 sell is now at compacting stage!! whooper dooper!! the consultant was trying to recommened us just having the one back but embryoligist said we couldnt re freeze the other so we just said pop them both back in as i couldnt just let the other die... so now its wait and see gave us a early test date too due to the blasto ...


does anyone know when a blasto normally implants?? 


oh god hear comes the paranoid thoughts ooohh what was that twinge etc ... lol




hope every one else is doing well xxxx


----------



## Sarah4eva

Clairmac- I'm so glad transfer went well, your embryos sound really good.....hope its BFP for you   

OneMoreEvs- good luck for the transfer tomorrow 

Bathbelle-  I know u're probably eager to get things going but it'll happen soon and you'll get your BFP 

Fi84- glad the bleeding's stopped hun i know its scary. I had bleeding when I was pregnant but my babe was fine. Let us know how the scan goes. Good luck 

Linzy- wohoo same day as me and my lining was 13.8mm so close to you too. Let's hope the lil embies snuggle in nicely


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi girls,

Clairmac- Glad to hear e.t. went well, sounds like you have really good embies on board!

E.T. also went well for me. Out of the 3 embryos I had after the thaw , 2 became 4 cell grade 1 embryos (2 days old), which is exactly the same as what I had last time when I got my  B.F.P. I have a test date of 14 March which is nearly a 3ww, but it's because they get put back at such an early stage.
The relief is overwhelming, I found the time between the thaw and e.t. really stressful this time, more than my first time.
OnemoreEvs- good luck with e.t. tomorrow. I hope it goes as smoothly as myself and Clair's has.
Bathbelle- Your lining is almost there. I'm sure by the time a week has passed and with more tablets you will be ready !
Fi- glad to hear the spotting has stopped. Roll on the 9th march for your scan.
Linzy- brilliant news on such a good lining. E.T. is not long now
Sarah- here's hoping your good batch is ready to snuggle in next week and give you another B.F.P. 
Arnie- hope your scan goes well in the morning
How is everybody else getting on? It's getting nearer to test date now for some of us. Let this be the luckiest group ever.    
love
Shazi x


----------



## louisoscar

Hi everyone sorry I've been so rubbish not been on here for ages and everyone has been moving on and even had a few BFP's     Big hugs to those who weren't so lucky   


I had my lining scan on monday and it was bad news as it was only at 4mm    on day 12. Have to say I was really gutted and I thought it might mean things were all over for this cycle    the nurse scanning me said the same thing as yours clairmac in that she thought my bladder was full when it so wasn't! She made me go to the loo and come back but I didn't need it. Then she scanned me and said the lining was really thin. I'm sure she did it right but have my doubts after the full bladder thing... anyway, she didn't tell me anything just that she would show results to doctor and someone would phone me with what to do next. They upped my progynova to 4 a day like you Bathbelle and I'm to go back tomorrow for another scan. So hoping it's thickened up    I've been feeling crampy type pains and hope that means something good not bad. Does anyone know how long you can be on meds to thicken up the lining before they cancel the cycle? This rollercoaster is no fun anymore and I want to get off!


xx


----------



## BathBelle

Louisocar,

I was/am in a pretty similar position.  My clinic always send me to the loo and I can never go on demand - this morning I was busting for the loo at home but didn't go until I got to the clinic!  I've also had (period like) cramps but I think that it is one of the side effectives from the HRT.  Tomorrow I will have been on the DR drug (syneral) 50 days and HRT (progynova) for 20!  I had a lining scan today and I am still only 7.3 so my drugs have been upped for a further 7 days.  I'm sure you'll be fine    I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.  

Belle x


----------



## BathBelle

Congrats on being PUPO Clairmac and Shazi


----------



## polly16

Bathbelle - Yes, our dates might end up being quite similar. I was not expecting my lining scan so soon (I started HRT on first day af and will only have been on it for 12 days when I have my scan) but if it is fine then ET will be 5 or 6 days later so that means could be 8th or 9th March instead now. Of course if lining not thick enough then will have to wait another week like you and Louisoscar have had to do. Feel sorry for u being on dr drug so long, I been on it for a couple weeks and already feel really fed up of it cuz I can't sleep properly when on it (keep waking up through the night and find it hard to get into deep sleep) so feel very sympathetic. As the other girls have said tho, you are so close to what lining has to be now that should definitely be fine next time. Also u can get your selenium from pregnacare (or alternative) which is what ppl eat the brazil nuts for if u prefer that.
Louisoscar - Hoping your lining is thicker on your scan tomorrow and u can move forwards with your cycle. Must be frustrating for u it taking so long.
Shazi - Congrats on being PUPO!!! That still a long time till testing. My clinic says 13 days post 3 day ET and 11 days post blastocyst ET so yours must play it more on the safe side by leaving it so late. Hope the 2ww isn't too bad for u.
Clairmac - Congratulations to you too! Great that u now have a blastocyst on board as well and that your frosties were progressing along again smoothly before they did ET. Embryos implant about day 8 following fertilisation but this can vary (hence why they leave testing late in case is a late implanter).
Onemoreevs - Good luck for ET tomorrow.  
Linzy - Not long till your ET. Sounds like your lining has thickened up nicely. Wishing you all the best for next week.
Sarah4eva - My clinic does that too - thaws one at a time until they get the number u want transferred that are looking good (altho I only got 2 myself and as they not good quality recommended both so hoping both survive cuz no more to thaw). I am self-funding too and bit more expensive than yours by the sound of it but think that just London inflation, still agree, my FET costing about 1/5 of a fresh cycle so definitely worth doing. BTW Hope u don't mind me asking - howcome u didn't use your frosties from your first tx before moving onto new fresh tx before? Good luck on the 1st.. so soon now!
Fi84 - Really good news the bleeding stopped. I can only echo what the other girls have said and reassure u that light bleeding around time of af for first 3 months or so of pregnancy is very common and usually is nothing. U must be very impatient for your scan for some reassurance now tho.


----------



## sophieb

Fi84 - Great news that the spotting has stopped. Here's wishing you a healthy pregnancy from now on.

OnemoreEvs - Good luck for tomorrow.

Shazi, Princess Debbie and Clairmac - Congrats on being PUPO 

Sarah4Eva and Linzy - all the best for 1st March

polly - All the best with your scan next week

Arnie - Hope your scan goes well tomorrow

BathBelle - Sorry to hear that your treatment is delayed, but am sure it'll be worth it
in the end

Louisoscar - Fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow

Things are nearing the scary time for me, I'm always fine for the first week of the 2ww but start getting scared during the second week as I've always started spotting before OTD on my previous fresh cycles. Feeling quite nervous now  . Have a busy 
weekend with a family party on Sunday, just hope AF stays well clear of it ! How are the other 2ww-ers getting on ? 

Bye for now !

Sophie x


----------



## Sarah4eva

Polly16- I'm at St Barts hosp in London. I want to use my second batch because it was succesful for me. Also, they are better quality than the first batch. The two batches are only 6 months apart. I had 19 eggs collected in my first cycle and only 9 in my second cycle but they were better quality. They will thaw the second batch and if they didnt thaw properly then they will start thawing the first batch.


----------



## polly16

Sophie - I was thinking about the spotting/ af arriving before test date cuz I also got af 2 days before OTD on my last fresh tx (luckily I had also tested early that morning so was at least a bit prepared for it by the time af arrived in the evening). However, was thinking maybe af would not arrive on a FET cycle before OTD because we are continuing with the oestrogen whereas on a fresh cycle we stopped FSH for EC so levels would drop if no implantation causing af. Anyone else know whether can get af when on oestrogen? Think u got the right idea keeping busy tho. Have a lovely weekend.
Sarah - Ok. We must be quite close then. I am at Guys & St Thomas's but live in zone 3 south east. Sorry, I meant as u had frosties from your first tx, howcome u did another fresh tx at that point rather than using those frosties? Know that now u done both cycles it definitely makes sense using better qualities frosties before worse quality ones to give u the best chance.


----------



## Sarah4eva

polly- oh ok, i did another tx coz i thought if it was free might as well do a fresh cycle as it has better results and also I didn't want to use up my embryos, I wanted to add to the embryos I already had for the future. I was entitled to 3 free go's on the nhs. One cycle failed, I had 5 embies and if i used those embies for a second go, I would have needed to do an icsi treatment now which would cost me so much more. While now I have 9 frozen embies. Hope that makes sense   

Sophieb- not long to go now hun, hope its a BFP for you


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Louiseocar - Just to let you know that I did not get to 8mm until 20 days after taking the progynova and I started on this at 3 tabs a day and then after a couple of weeks this increased to 6 per day and this is what I am still on after ET.  Maybe they are a bit gun-ho with the drugs in my place as everyone else seems to increase one at a time and mine just doubled it!!  When I did my fresh IVF cycle I got to 10mm with no probs so not sure what it is about FET that makes it so hard!  Hope things went ok today xx


----------



## OnemoreEvs

Oooooo.......unit just phoned!!! One of our blasts has defo made it and is fully expanded....the other is doing something albeit a bit slow!!!!! Roll on 3pm!!!!


----------



## louisoscar

OnemoreEvs thats great news you have a good blast you must be really chuffed!   Fingers crossed the other makes it too and you can be PUPO with twins by this afternoon!  


Girls thanks so much for you well wishes re the scan. It went really well!!   Lining has got to 8mm so now just have to hold on until transfer which will be next Thursday at 11. Of course I'm over the moon about the lining growing and the cycle not being cancelled but now worried about the lining growing super thick as they are keeping me on the high dose of progynova until transfer!! Guess they know what they're doing though and it obviously worked in getting the lining to grow. So relieved! 


Debbie, I too had no lining prob with fresh cycle so think it must be to do with down reg drugs and no stimming.  At least your clinic didn't threaten to cancel the cycle and threw everything they had at it with the drugs. I think if we are putting our bodies through all this we may as well use all the drugs at our disposal.


xx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Well they did cancel my first fet cycle which was on a short protocol so glad they did something a bit more dramatic this time!


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi everyone,
Louisoscar - congratulations on reaching 8mm! That is great news, you and Bathbelle have had such a long wait but you are reaching the crucial part now!
OnemoreEvs- hope your e.t. went well. So glad they phoned you with good news, the waiting is unbearable. I bet your heart was hammering went you answered the phone.
Polly- I think you can still get a.f. when doing f.e.t. but I'm not certain about it. Lets hope that's not going to happen to any of us  I got an 18 day test date on my first f.e.t. as well. It was so long but I didn't test until the day before and my result was so obvious with a really dark blue line so I was kind of glad because there was no uncertainty there. 
Sophie- I think you have done so well on your 2ww. It's a long time to get through , so the fact that you are still sane over a week later is pretty good. I'm just glad that I have survived the first 24 hours without going mad. I still have 17 days until test date to get through. Already DH has told me I'm over analyzing everything and to stop worrying.
Clairmac- How has your first PUPO day been?
Arnie- How did your scan go today?

love to everyone
Shazi x


----------



## CLAIRMAC

shazi- ive been shopping and got my nails done done anything to keep my mind off it .... i agree the time of the thaw is the most stressful much more stressfull than before fresh transfer .... how are you how you feeling its strange knowing they are inside and not knowing whats happening wish i could have a camera to look inside or nudge them in the right direction!!!    xxx


----------



## Inky2006

Although I have not particpated in this forum. I just want to add that last week Saturday 19th, I got my BFP for the first time in 35 years after doing a natural FET. This was a second attempt, because fresh cycle was a BFN. I didn't hold out much hope, and it is still very very early days, but hope my writing here gives others hope that it can work!!x By the way I was symptom free in the two week wait. I always thought, I'd have sore breasts, feel sick and have a metallic taste in my mouth, along with numerous other symptoms, but the only symptom was a missed AF. I am just getting a sore bust now. 

Anyway, bye for now!xx

P.S Good luck to you all. I know how awful tww is, and isn't easier because FET. Youv'e got all the stress of waiting for embies to thaw too, then two weeks of pure hell!!!! But I wish you all some


----------



## Arnie

Shazi, only 16 days left now   , I would never last that long before testing!
Louisoscar, woohoo on that lining. Wouldnt worry about lining getting too thick, as you say the doctors must know what they'e doing   
Onemoreevs, hope et went well yesterday and you're having a nice relaxing weekend   
Sophie, praying af does stay away for you honey    , how much longer do you have to wait now?
Scan went well yesterday, lining up to 9mm now and ET will be on the 2nd (gulp!) have to ring the day before to find out what time. Just have to hope and pray now that our frosties thaw ok     
Hope everyones having a great weekend. xxx


----------



## Arnie

congrats Inky! xx


----------



## Sarah4eva

OnemoreEvs - How did your transfer go? hope it went well.

Louisoscar and Arnie - Congrats on your lining and your ET date.

Inky - Congrats hun, hope you have a healthy pregnancy.

AFM- took my last shot of buserelin, feels soooo good. I start the bum bullets tonight   . The nurse said I should use them rectally until after transfer I could put them vaginally. I am soooo not looking forward to putting them up there, nothing's ever gone up there lol   

I am gonna use cyclogest, gotta put one in the morning and one in the evening so its two a day. I thought it would just be one every night like the crinone gel. 

How's eveyone else doing? hope the 2ww aint driving you too mad


----------



## OnemoreEvs

Hey everyone.....soz for the lack of personals again!! I have limited access to computer this weekend so dashing on when I can!
Transfer went beautifully! Both blasts defrosted to 4AA quality! Woop! They are on board and hopefully for the whole 9months please!

Hope you all ok....will post propery monday xxxxxx


----------



## Sarah4eva

OnemoreEves- that's great news on your embies, they sound really good, hope they snuggle in nicely for you.

I need some advice please, I have a reall bad cold, sneezing all the time, runny nose and my throat is killing me. My tranfer is on Tuesday, if it continues like this could it affect the outcome? Also, do you know any remedies/quick fixes please?


----------



## OnemoreEvs

Loads of gingerbeer for the sore throat!!!!! Its really antibacterial and will help clean off the bugs.....try a saline nasal spray...hat can help with the congestion. Also rub vicks on the soles of your feet before bed......it really helps xxx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hello everybody,

OnemoreEvs- that's brilliant news that your transfer went so well! Fingers crossed for a B.F.P. for you x
Inky- congratulations on getting pregnant, thanks for sharing your good news to keep us hopeful!
Arnie- well done on your scan. Good luck that everything goes perfectly at e.t.
Clairmac- that sounds nice about the shopping and getting nails done. A camera would be perfect to see what's going on inside. I feel just the same as ever but I know it is far too early to feel any different yet. I did have a little cry last night as I felt really tired and wanted to go to bed before my wee boy and he wasn't for going to sleep, but apart from that I've been very well.
Sarah- I think e.t. won't be affected if you have a cold, but I would imagine that it could be affected if you have a temperature as embryos are very sensitive to heat and need to be at 37 degrees. I would check with your clinic if you have any kind of hot sweats/fever and stock up on paracetamol which is best to bring down a temperature and is safe to take while pregnant. You also sent us a link at the beginning of this thread to vitamins etc to take during treatment. It might be worth having another look at that to see if there was any supplement you could take which could help. I found that link really informative. I hope you feel better before e.t. Make sure you rest more than normal as your body will be low in energy!
How is everyone else/
love
Shazi x


----------



## Sarah4eva

Thanks Shazi for the info, I feel better knowing that it shouldn't affect it. I feel much better now, just blocked/runny nose. I don't have a temperature thank God   

My E.T tomorrow, i'm soooo nervous and excited at the same time. They will call me in the morning to let me know how the thaw went. My appointment is at 11am. I'm not looking forward to the pain, since I have retroverted uterus (tilted) transfer is much more painful. I'm at my mums at the moment so she can take care of DD while I chill in bed tomorrow. 

Will be back later on to let you know how it went, hopefully good news   

Good luck Linzy


----------



## sophieb

Good morning everyone !

Just a quick one from me and sorry for lack of personals, but am in work. Well, tested this morning and unfortunately it was a BFN for us. Absolutely gutted. 

Hope everyone else is well, and I will come back on here soon to see how everyone's getting on. This journey can be sooooo hard.

Sorry for the totally me post, but hope you understand !

Sophie x


----------



## OnemoreEvs

Massive Hug Sophieb xxxx

good luck today Sarah xxxx


----------



## Sarah4eva

Sophieb-   so sorry hun, yes this journey is soo hard but will be worth it in the end. Good luck for future tx


AFM- I'm PUPO   I had 2 embryos transferred, otd is 15th. Transfer this time was sooo straightforward and painless.   they snuggle in nicely. Will be back later on


Princess-Debbie, Clairmac, OnemoreEvs- can you please tell me when your OTD is so I could add it to the list? Thanx


----------



## polly16

Sophie -  
Sarah - I have same issue with transfer as u so has always been painful and complicated but good to know that yours wasn't too bad this time. Congrats on being PUPO!    I had cold and sore throat etc during time EC and ET on first tx and was feeling really ill but I got bfp and was well on 2nd tx and didn't so clearly the cold and sore throat didn't do any harm so don't worry about that just give yourself lots of treats and rest to make yourself feel better.
OnemoreEvs - Congrats on being PUPO and having great blastocysts on board. Hoping they stick.


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi everybody,

Sophie- I'm so sorry to hear that your f.e.t. didn't work out. I wish you all the luck in the world for the future. Sending you lots of    
Linzy- Am I right in thinking today is e.t. day for you? I hope everything went smoothly for you.
Sarah- that is brilliant news that e.t. went well for you! I'm glad your cold is subsiding. There is always something for us to worry about isn't there? Your test date is so close to mine now!
bathbelle- when is your next scan now? Is it Thursday? Fingers crossed it will be nice and thick by now.

love to everybody

Shazi x


----------



## rachel1972

please add me to you list i had fet 28.2 with drugs and will have result 14.3


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Sarah so glad et went well.  Gives me hope it is not always hard having a tilted uterus! My OT is this Sunday, 6th march x


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone, been really busy at work so not had a chance to get on but seems like lots happening.
Princess, I have a tilted uterus and neither transfers I've had so far have been as painful as a smear .... shouldnt say that really, tempting fate so next one will be terrible probaby!  
Sarah, woohoo on being PUPO, hope the next two weeks go quickly although i understand you're abit of an early tester?!!!   
Sophie, so sorry to hear it was a negative for you this time   
Hi everyone else, really tired so off to bed now.
Have my ET tomorrow at 1pm .... as long as thaw goes ok and wont find out about that til 12 ish I think!!!! xx


----------



## Sarah4eva

Just wanted to wish Arnie good luck for the transfer   and yes im an early tester, i dont like surprises. I'm planning when I should start lol.

Shazi - yes our dates r so close and you do have a longer wait. I feel like ive been on the 2ww for years and i've just started

Polly - thanx for the advice, i'm feeling much better now. I sucked soo many cough n cold sweets lol

Princess-Debbie- 6th is so soon, I wish I was testing soon. 2ww is sooo long. Hope you get your BFP hun   

rachel1972, welcome to the thread, will add your details later on 

Bathbelle how u getting on?

How's the rest doing? 

Also I want to request to all of you even after your OTD if you could please support the rest that are waiting. We are all receiving great support on the thread and would'nt want to leave one or two people alone at the end. I understand some people might find it hard to come on if they don't get the results they wanted but if you can then it will be nice for everyone to receive the support.


----------



## OnemoreEvs

OTD 9th March   

Good luck to those having transfers today.......im having a down day today.....questioning everything. Wish I just "felt" it had worked xx


----------



## Arnie

Morning,
Onemoreevs, down days are normal on the 2ww, thats why its so awful! I can remember walking around a shopping centre two days before I tested positive last time texting a couple of FF-ers about how I was convinced it hadnt worked so chin up chicken, not long now. We're all praying for a bfp for you     
Feel properly sick this morning, waiting for news, arghhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Arnie

Well they thawed two frosties and both survived so I now have a couple of hatching blasts on board. A real relief, guess now just have to get through the next 2 weeks ... well actually 15 days as have the ultra long OTD of 17 March!!!! xx


----------



## Sarah4eva

Arnie - hatching blasts sounds great,   they implant soon. Our test dates are close


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Great new Arnie, are you taking some time off work to relax??
Onemore eves know exactly how you feel, am fast approaching my OTD and don't feel a thing... 

My hubby has been off work with the noro today and am so scared I am going to catch it and it will affect things  

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Arnie

Thanks guys   , am self employed so decided not to go in for the rest of the week and although going back to work next week going to try to take it easy. 
Princess Debbie, am sure it'll be fine with hubbys illness but I would definitely try and keep away from him (sorry hubby!) and make sure everything kept clean (ie, loo, sink, etc), sickness bugs can be dodgy when pregnant, which of course we're hoping you are!!!


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi everybody,
Arnie- Hey sounds like you have got some great embryos tucked in ! You won't be that far behind us in the testing! 
Rachel- hello and welcome, you share my test date! Fingers crossed it's a lucky day
OnemoreEvs- I understand completely what you mean. Already I'm thinking , my boobs aren't sore, I've had no spotting and nothing seems remotely different, even though it's still the first week. I have to keep reminding myself that I felt "empty" on my last 2ww with no symptoms yet got a B.F.P. Also Princess Debbie doesn't have any symptoms and in fact no-one has been on here yet saying they feel confident it's worked because they have lots of symptoms and there have been B.F.P's with hopefully lots more to come. Fingers crossed for all of us   . 
Sarah-  I promise to still come on until we get to the very end. I am really hoping everybody does brilliant and would hate to miss any great news!
Princess Debbie- if you have a spare room I would be sleeping in it just in case. Although handwashing is normally the best prevention against bugs, the norovirus is very easy to catch as it is airborne. I don't think it will affect your outcome but even in normal circumstances you don't want to catch it. Keep a bit of distance from your poor hubby
love
Shazi x


----------



## CLAIRMAC

well here is how ive been feeling- cramps bad ones, had some shooting like pains, think im going to come on, dry mouth omg feels like ive had a good few bevs the night b4 getting quite sick of it, last night i woke up in the middle of the night feeling sick and my right nipple "tingled" today pmsl!!!! ha ha mad women or what!!! i know its all the pessaries well i hope not but im guessing it is its making me go stir crazyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## Fi84

Hey Girls, 
Hope everyone is keeping well.

Congradulations to Saraheva & Arnie on PUPO   

Hope everyone else is keeping well and good luck for all EC & Et's

Fi xx


----------



## Giulia77

Hi everyone, my name is Giulia and have started DR on Feb 4th and due to have ET on Friday (if my blastos survive the thaw).
I have a question for you: I am sure you know much more than me.
I have been taking cyclogest twice per day since thursday and have no sideeffect at all: I don't feel any pain. Is that normal? Last time I had breast pain and was feeling so bloated. I am being paranoid and thinking that maybe my body is not absorbing any progesteron...
Anyone can help?
Thank you very much and I wish you all the best!
Xxx
Giulia


----------



## Sarah4eva

Just want to wish louisoscar   for the transfer

Giulia welcome on board, I am using cyclogest and have had no symptoms. Some people have no symptoms, some have a bit and some have a lot its normal hun, don't worry about it. 

Fi84 - Thanks, how are you getting on? I bet you're counting down to the scan date

Clairmac - those symptoms sound really good, I had many early symptoms when I was pregnant with DD so hope it's good news for you.

Shazi - how's the 2ww treating you? have you got any tips for me in keeping busy? I can't stop obsessing with every twinge and ache I get

Arnie- enjoy your week off and have a nice relaxing time

Princess-Debbie - hope you don't get sick hun, and hope your DH gets well soon


----------



## linzy

Hello ladies just letting you all know that I had ET on Tuesday and my OTD is the 18th March


----------



## Giulia77

Thank you, Sarah4eva! I am more relaxed now!

Linzy, congratulations on being PUPO! lots of luck!


----------



## OnemoreEvs

Congrats on the PUPO Linzy! Welcome to the 2WW.....!

Im on "twinge" watch too....starting to obsess with breast pains and period type pains! Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hello,
Louisoscar- Good luck for today! Fingers crossed for you.
Clairmac- you lucky thing. Those symptoms don't sound like the drugs to me. I have had none of those symptoms. I hope this means you are going to get a B.F.P!
Giulia- Welcome! I haven't had any symptoms with the cyclogest either but I make sure I sit or lie down for half an hour afterwards as recommended, so I'm sure it must be getting absorbed. There always seems to be a lot of cyclogest that makes it's way back onto your underwear though, which is normal but you want to know you have every last drop inside you.
Linzy- Congrats on being PUPO. Fingers and toes crossed for you .
Sarah- I don't know how I'm getting through the 2ww really. I feel I've not had any symptoms to analyze but it doesn't stop me obsessing about every move I make. I have been quite busy taking my little boy out this week as the weather has really improved and that has made the week go a bit faster but then I start worrying that I have overdone it and lifted him too much or ran about too much but I can't avoid it completely. I'm working the next 2 nights so hopefully it will be the weekend before I know it. _
OnemoreEvs- I like that name- twinge watch- it describes how we all feel perfectly!
love
Shazi x
_


----------



## Giulia77

Shazi, thanks!
Good luck for the next few days!
I have a little boy and I cannot avoid to hold or lift him...I asked the doctor at my clinic about that and he told to keep on having a normal life and that if the embryos are meant to be they will not be affected by that. I hope he is right...
Lots of luck to all the ladies starting tx, having scans soon, having ET or testing.
I hope there will be a lot of good news on this thread (and on all the other ones of course!)
Xxx
Giulia


----------



## Livertypickle

Hi ladies

Just needed to check in and check out of this thread.

Congratulations to all the BFP ladies, best of luck to all those waiting and big hugs to those wh have had BFNs

My FET never came because I had a beautiful natural BFP, my first in 2 and a half years - which sadly ended on Monday with a rupturing ectopic in which I lost my baby and right tube.  I'm down but not out and will go ahead with another FET in the future, but probably not til the summer due to my surgery.

I hope I will find another group of lovely ladies who are trying in May/June.

Love and hope to all
Livertypickle x


----------



## OnemoreEvs

LP......so sorry to hear it didn't work out and you lost the tube. Hope you are barring up ok?

Giulia..................my consultant said to carry on as normal too...! Bit frustrating....the nurse however said put your feet up as much as you can just for your own peace of mind more than anything......then you know you did all that you can. I have a DS too.....I aint got a choice when it comes to doing school run...work....swimming lessons etc etc......I have to say carrying on as normal is a way of keeping my mind off what is going on. I am having bad days and good days........OTD is 9th of March and I think im slowing going crazy!


----------



## louisoscar

Livertypickle I was so sad to read your post    I too have had an ectopic pregnancy in 2008 and had my tube removed so I know how hard it is to heal emotionally from that. I also notice that you've had a partial molar and I totally agree that nature should give you a break! I admire your strength to keep going amidst all that heartache and hope that you are getting the support you need to deal with it all. Big hugs   


Shazi and OnemoreEvs- thanks for thinking of me    Had my transfer today and they transferred one out of our two embies, the other one didn't survive. The one they put back had retained all of its cells so a real fighter I think! Have to say I was really disappointed not to put two back though and I do feel it only has a small chance of being successful with one   


Wishing everyone loads of luck if on the 2ww or due to test soon xxx


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone,
Louisoscar, sorry one of your embies didnt survive but you're right, the one on board sounds a right little trooper      How many cells was it?
Guilia, hi, the nurse told me not to do to much and dont pick up anything heavier than a kettle?!!! However, she did keep saying that she was ultra cautious (she had had a m/c herself) and i'm sure 'normals' who ttc the old fashioned way carry on with their everyday lives.
Onemoreevs, you are on the countdown to OTD now, eeeeeeek! How many days transfer is your OTD?
Hi Liverty, thanks for the message earlier. Again, want to say how sorry I was to hear what had happened     
Linzy, woohoo, for being PUPO, your test date is the day after mine, gulp!!!! 
Sarah, how early did you start having symptoms with your DD? I know it is far too early for me to feel anything but got to get myself geared up for symptom watch in probably about 3 or 4 days!!!
Clairmac, hope those symptoms are a good sign     
Hi to everyone else! xx


----------



## Giulia77

Hi Arnie, with my DS I started feeling "different" 5 days after 5dayET. My SIL had no sympthoms at all and is now 7 months pregnant. I know it is very difficoult but try to relax. Every person and every situation is different: take care of yourself. I will be praying for you and all the other PUPO ladies that anyone can get her dream true.
Xxx


----------



## OnemoreEvs

to everyone xxx


----------



## louisoscar

Girls I'm seriously in need of some PMA! Can't stop crying as I feel this cycle has failed already    We had one frozen 6 cell embie put back yesterday and I just keep thinking what chance has it really got? I feel it's against all the odds if it implants or even continues to divide and feel there is no way we will get a BFP. Just feel so sad and don't know why    Don't know if anyone else has suffered this but I also keep feeling like the clinic might have lied to me?! That the embryo was really dead when they put it in but they'd rather do it than have to face telling me neither had made it. I know that's totally paranoid but has anyone else felt the same?? they said the embryo was 'intact' and that it retained the 6 cells they froze it with but then why had it not divided again before they put it back?


According to my Zita West book these first few days of the 2ww should be positive and full of hope but I just feel depressed, tired and weepy and thinking why have I put myself through this again. 


So sorry for the negative post but I could really do with some positive vibes coming my way. Hope everyone else is faring better than me! xxx


----------



## Arnie

Louisoscar, dont apologise for how you're feeling    , despite what a book tells you, there's no rules as to how you will feel on the 2ww. I've read enough posts on here to know that clinics tell you when the embryo doesnt thaw properly so please try and put that out of your mind honey, and its good news that it hadnt lost any cells.  Try not to write it off completely. Being depressed and sad about it, wont in anyway change the outcome, it'll just make the next 2 weeks more miserable! There's absolutely no reason why your lovely embie isnt turning into a blast as we speak! xx


----------



## Arnie

and just read your profile. You know you can get pregnant and I think thats a really good sign for a successful tx! xx


----------



## shazicowfan

hi everyone,
Louisoscar- don't worry. Remember it only takes one so this can definately work. If you go to the main page there is a thread where someone asks if anyone has had success with a 2 cell embryo and there are loads of positive replies and you are way ahead of them in terms of embryo development. Sorry I haven't done a link to it, i'm dashing off to work soon. I don't believe the clinic would lie to you.
Livertypickle- big    for you pet. I'm so very sorry to hear how much you have been through in the last few weeks.
Love to everyone else, quick post as I'm off to work. Had quite a sore stomach today, feels crampy and heavy don't know if that's good or bad. Will have to wait and wonder I guess.

love
Shazi x


----------



## OnemoreEvs

Louisocar......Massive hug to you! You basically just typed every feeling I had yesterday. But today is another day in the 2WW.....I got in my car...drove to a quiet spot and screamed my bl***y lungs out. I felt better. They DO put them back hun....they have no reason to lie to you xxx
I hope tomorrow is a better day for you. It was never gonna be easy this.....your doing great. We are all here to virtually hold each others hand. 

  To all that need it tonight xx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Just to let you know I got a BFN today, I knew in my heart that this was going to be the result but still gutted.  

Good luck to all you other ladies x


----------



## BathBelle

Hi girls, Sorry I've been AWOL for a while.

Princess-Debbie   I am so sorry it didn't work out for you this time  

OnemoreEvs, Shazi, Arnie, Louisoscar, Linzy, Sarah4eva, Clairmac congratulations on being PUPO.  Sending you all lots of sticky vibes       and       

Giulia, Welcome, You started DR a month after me and are having ET before me lol.  I hope that you are now happily PUPO.

Livertypickle,   I am so so sorry hun    How absolutely awful to have your natural miracle snatched away from you like that    I hope that you're okay and I am   that your next tx works out for you.

Sophie, Also sending you   I am sorry that this cycle didn't work out for you  

Rachel, Welcome and congrats on being PUPO  

Fi, Have you got a date for a scan yet?

Polly, I hope your lining thickens this week.

Inky, Congratulations.

AFM -  had another lining scan last Thursday.  Unfortunately my lining hasn't increased from last week   but they're going to go ahead with transfer anyway - I hope that they are not putting the success of this tx at risk    The nurse thinks that the syneral may be suppressing my lining growth so they've upped my dose of progynova again (to 5 tablets) and I stop the syneral tonight, after 57days   and start the cyclogest and steroids tomorrow with the FET planned for Friday    Just    my two frosties survive the thaw.  I'm really pleased to start the steroids tomorrow as I suffer from eczema which is quite flared up at the moment so I'm hoping that it will calm that down too.  

Sarah4eva, can you update the front page please.  ET now planned for 11/3  

So what is everyone doing this weekend?  I am hoping to make a start in the garden.  My window boxes look really bare at the moment so I'm going to plant some daffodils and primroses in them.

Belle x


----------



## TBD

Gatecrashing here....
But just wanted to send some hugs to Debbie        So sorry to hear it was a BFN honey.  Was that your OTD or did you test early?    

Guilia, congrats on being PUPO, sounds like you have at least 1 good embie on board and you never can tell with the other one, so many people get pg against the odds.  Keep      

Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Aw thanks for looking me up TBD  
Did test one day early but know this is how it will be.
Onto round three!

Bathbelle glad they are thinking positive and going ahead with ET x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hello,
Princess Debbie- I'm so sorry that this cycle didn't work out for you.    Good luck for round 3  you know what they say about third time lucky! 
Bathbelle- sorry to hear about your lining. I'm not surprised you haven't been on here for a while, you must have been fed up watching us all move on and you were still at the same bit in your treatment. However I'm so glad to hear you now have a date for e.t. Hurrah! I'm sure they are not putting anything at risk by going ahead because your lining wasn't far off 8mm to start with. All the paperwork from my hospital says e.t. will go ahead once your lining goes above 6mm so I think you have nothing to worry about. Good luck for Friday!
OnemoreEvs- Glad your big scream helped and you are feeling better. The waiting is like torture isn't it?
LouisOscar- hope you are feeling more upbeat today.

I can't decide how I feel today. I feel my stomach is bloated and crampy like just before my a.f. arrives so I'm a bit worried but then I try to be positive and think I'm not acting like a snappy cow like I normally do before a.f. so maybe it's a good sign. I just don't know anymore what to think. I've really no symptoms or positive signs at all , just this bloatedness which may well be the cyclogest.

Love to everyone
Shazi x


----------



## Sarah4eva

Princess-Debbie    I'm so sorry hun, glad ur'e thinking about the next tx. Good luck for round 3 (3rd time lucky   ) Wish you all the best

Bathbelle- was wondering about you, sorry your lining is still the same but congrats on the ET date. Since you're stopping synarel tonight and u've got till next friday thats enough time to get your  lining big. In 9 days my lining grew from 3mm to 13.8mm, and you don't have that long to go. Also, those who get pregnant on their own have no idea what the size of their lining is. So don't worry, just imagine ur little bubbas will be back where they belong soon. 

Shazi- Cramping is a good sign and also I think it's early for af cramps. 

Louisoscar- I've been feeling quite negative too, but I think we all feel like that and it's just the fear that maybe it hasn't worked. But let's be positive and i'm sure the one who got their BFP's didn't think it was gonna happen. 

About carrying heavy things, i've also been concerned because I have to carry DD at times. I'm sure it's ok though. My cousin's wife used to carry her daughter throughout her pregnancy and she was the type who carried her daughter 24/7 you couldn't put her down. The girl was just over 1 yrs old but was quite big and heavy. So if she was ok, im sure we will be.

AFM- yesterday I felt a dull ache/pain on my left hip but it didnt last for long. I'm sick of trying to look for symptoms. I'm driving myself nuts   The days are dragging, I wanna test already   but 7dpo is toooo early   with DD I got a bfp at 9dpo (faint line but it was there)


----------



## CLAIRMAC

i dont think mine has worked at all, apart from the cramps the feeling of coming on yest loads of (TMI!!) Creamy dishcharge tinged with pink then went like a light light brown then none for the rest of the day then i woke in the middle of the night last night wiped again and again pink in it but now nothing .... i think my period is on the way i would be due non yest or today so im just waiting for it now.... my test date is 8th march i was gong to test today what do you think its 10dpt...


bathbelle- im sure all will be ok my 2 embies thawed and carried on growing good luck for yr transfer xx


sarah4eva - same its doing my head in just feel like im scared to go the3 loo in  fear of what i see now this is awful xx


----------



## OnemoreEvs

Come on girls.......lets try and muster up some PMA!!!!! Its tourture I agree but we gotta at least try and keep our eye's on the prize. I had a total meltdown the other night. My friend said she was surprized I'd made it that long without dropping in a ruck. Sometimes the feeling of failure creeps up on us and totally smothers us....dust it off and carry on girls. Dont let it get the better of you xxxxx


----------



## CLAIRMAC

GET INNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my partner talked me into testing its only a BFPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! cant belive it!!!!! ha ha ha


----------



## BathBelle

Congratulations Clairmac


----------



## shazicowfan

Clairmac- Congratulations on your B.F.P. This is just what we all need to give us a bit of hope!Well done!
Sarah- Dont you even think about testing yet! It's far too early and you will only end up with more questions than answers.   
OnemoreEvs- thanks for reminding us all not to wallow in misery , analyzing everything.

Later on yesterday I noticed a tiny bit of light brown when I went to toilet but it was hardly anything. I thought well at least I'll know in the next few days now because if it gets heavier then it's a.f. and if it stops the I hope it was implantation bleeding ( which would be a bit late but possible). However just to throw a spanner in the works I realised that after night shift yesterday, I forgot to take my h.r.t. tablets so they were 8 hours late and in the instructions it said you can have spotting if you are 12 hours late with a tablet so I just thought stuff it, it's too late to worry about the outcome now what's done is done so I'm just going to try and be as normal as possible for the rest of the week and stop worrying!

love to everyone
Shazi x


----------



## OnemoreEvs

Congratulations Clairmac!!!!! You naughty girl!!! lol!!!! 
​      ​


----------



## Sarah4eva

CLAIRMAC     Sooo happy for you, finally some good news after a while.   hun, happy and healthy 9 months. 

Shazi - I'll try and keep away lol, luckily I haven't bought any pee sticks otherwise I would be testing. Also, its not late for implanting, implantation can happen from day 7 to 12dpo. Hope it was implantation bleed and nothing more 

AFM- Found it hard to sleep yesterday had lots of pain on my right hip. I couldn't sleep on my sides, had to sleep on my back. Also, I have breast pain, its mainly between my breasts and my armpit. Hope it's a good sign but could be the cyclogest n hrt playing tricks on me.


----------



## CLAIRMAC

thanks hunnies!!!! I KNOW WE ARE VERY NAUGHTY he he but we tested 2 days early last time we have been out and brought 2 more tests one to do tomorrow and one on tues actual test day! i only have 4 more tablets left which is for tomorrow do you still have to take them when you find out its a bfp i know nu carry on with pesseries still cant belive it!!!!n this morning woke up just knowing it didnt work!!!! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee happy!!! 


will carry on reading to see all yr bfps i know there will be some ;-) love 2 u all ladies xxx


----------



## linzy

Clairmac- congratulations on your      

I'm not counting down the day's because I'm so scared this time   I keep having to tell myself to keep positive


----------



## Giulia77

CLAIRMAC, big congratulations!!!! I am so happy for you!!! It also gives us a lot of hopes!!! Congratulation, I wish you 8 healthy months!

I had ET on Friday, and I am now pregnant with 2 blastocysts: one was nice (but not top grade...) and the oer one was not very nice but good enough to be transferred.
I don't feel anything at all. Life is strange...I am now complaining I have not any pain...I feel exactly as before starting tx: even cyclogest is not giving me any side effect. :-( 

Good luck to allthe ladies testing this week, the ones having scans or ET.
March has to be OUR LUCKY MONTH!!!!
xxx
Giulia


----------



## louisoscar

Hi girls and thanks so much for all your positive thoughts    I am feeling a lot better these past two days partly because my Mum and Dad have come to stay and they are a great distraction! Cried all over my mum on the first day mind you but think it broke the ice to start talking about things so felt relieved after that. I feel tired a lot and achey in my abdomen which is exactly how I felt last time round. I convinced myself then that the crampy feeling meant something but this time I am not allowing myself to think that at all. Just trying to get through the days the best I can! No sore boobs as yet but had them last time and was BFN so don't think that means anything!


Clairmac woo hoo on your BFP!!     Here's to a healthy and happy 9 months.


xxxxx


----------



## Arnie

Morning everyone, hope you've all got sunshine too?   
Princess Debbie, so sorry to hear it was a negative for you this time    
Clairmac, woohoo!!!!! congratulations! So pleased for you honey   , I know if I get a bfp    then I'm to carry on with the tablets but you might be best to ring your clinic to find out what they say.
Louisoscar, really pleased to hear your feeling a little better now, you cant beat a nice cry on your mum to make you feel better!   I've decided to try not to symptom spot this time as on double the progesterone this time and didnt really notice any difference between my last 2 cycles one of which was positive and one negative!
Guillia, woohoo for being PUPO! How are you feeling today?
Linzy, sending you some positive thoughts             
Sarah, was expecting you to have started testing by now, hee hee. I'm terrible at encouraging a bit of early testing!
Shazi, hope the spotting went away and was just down to being late with your tablets .... or a spot of implantation!      
Bathbelle, I'm sure your clinic wouldnt go ahead if they didnt think your lining would cause a problem. Will be keeping fingers tightly crossed that your frosties thaw ok!!!!
Hi to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## rachel1972

one week done thank god had family round always a bit stressful my mum was a nightmare when i told i was waiting to hear as she  is not someone i usually confide to much in and she didnt diappoint with her negativity , anyway only one more week to go 

congrates to cliarmac 

good luck to everyone else waiting 

rachel 

xx

ps im still not on list please add me 14th march is test date


----------



## Sarah4eva

Rachel sorry, i've added you now


----------



## Giulia77

Hello everyone,
How are you? I am only 3 days post 6day ET and it is driving me crazy...
I am waiting for some symptons that can give me hope but nothing....I feel exactly as before starting tx. :-(((
How are you? 
Xxx


----------



## CLAIRMAC

thank you again, rang hospital yesterday told them i tested early took it as a positive anyway then the nurse rang me back , had to go pick up more drugs cost me £80!!!! said i have to take 8 tablets a day now and 3 pesseries until placenta starts taking over they will start reducing drugs at nmy 7 wk scan on 29th march!!!! whohooooooooo still cant belive it im so happy for my son he will have a bro or sis or both    we shall see! oh the nurse said a positive coming up early is a good sign i suspect they mean for frozen embies as nno hcg shot to confuse things so if nits a pos esrly its all good! of coursen ive so far done another 4 tests and all positive!!! 


good luck you each and every one of you and thank you fo helping me through  this xxxxx


----------



## Giulia77

I am very happy for you, Clairmac! Enjoy it!!!
Xxx


----------



## Fi84

Congradulations Clairemac   

How is everyone else keeping - good luck to all braving the 2ww

I have my 7 week scan tomorrow - very excited now but still     everything is okay - 

I will keep you all informed.

Fi xx


----------



## OnemoreEvs

Hey Girls.......Ive been very naughty       

I tested early (one day, well a few hours)................  !!!!!!!!! I cant jeffin believe it!!!!!


----------



## Sarah4eva

Arnie - i'm surprised i've held out this long   

Clairmac wohooo on scan date   

Fi84-   for your scan tomorrow hun, let us know what happens

OnemoreEvs  Wohoooooo, really happy for you. 

I love good news, it's about time we get some positivity. I hope and   the rest of us get our BFP's and wish all the pregnant ones a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## OnemoreEvs

I totally echo you Sarah......Thanks xxx


----------



## BathBelle

Congratulations OnemoreEvs                  

Fi, Good luck for tomorrow hun.

Love to all,

Belle x


----------



## Giulia77

OnemoreEvs, CONGRATULATIONS! you have been even too good not to test earlier. Well done! I wish you and DH all the best!

Sarah, great words: it is really time for positivity!!! You have given me strenght: thanks!
Xxx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hello everyone,
Hurrah! The B.F.P.'s are starting for everyone, lets hope we are on a roll girls and all get one, wouldn't that just be amazing!
OnemoreEvs- congratulations on your B.F.P. I am so delighted for you. It's absolutely brilliant news
Clairmac- I bet you've never been so happy to part with £80 in your life!!! Not too long for you to wait until your scan now.
Fi- good luck for your scan tomorrow. Can't wait to hear how you get on
Giulia- congratulations on being PUPO! Hope the 2ww doesn't drag too much and glad you are feeling more positive.
Bathbelle- Good luck for the thaw!
Linzy, Rachel, Sarah, Arnie, Louisoscar- how are you all doing today? I hope everyone is feeling upbeat and heartened by the latest B.F.P's. I cant believe I've still got the best part of a week left before testing. My spotting has gone away so hopefully a.f. isn't round the corner. I've been bursting into tears really easily the last 2 days, not when I've been thinking about this treatment but over  everyday things that I'm not happy about. Still, hubby can't expect to go through this whole process without getting some of the brunt of my hormones ha ha.
So glad I logged on tonight to hear such great news, well done girls for inspiring us with your positive outcomes!

love
Shazi x


----------



## CLAIRMAC

onemoreevs congrats!!! the nurse said if u get a early positive its a good sign too xxxxxx


shazicowfan i know i really really didnt care!!! will have to pay another 80 prob when i have my scan to get drugs to take me to 14 weeks but hey it has to be done and its a very small price to pay for a baby!!!!!! eeeeeeeeee!!!!!! lol xx


good luck keep em comin!!!!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## izzy977

morning ladys ,

thought I would come back and see how everyone was doing, Congrat's to all the   ....

sending    to all the bfn, thinking of you all but please try to stay postive which i know is hard but it will happen  ...

And also to everyone in the 2ww , make sure you are taking things easy and sending lots of    and also    

I have my scan tomoz and i am very nervous at the moment thinking that they want see anything roll on tomoz at 9.30am so i can just see what is happening as having no symptoms at the moment...

lots of love to all 

izzy xxxx


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone,
Good luck for those having their scans today .... will be back later for the good news!       
Onemoreevs, woohoo! for your bfp!!!! Thats great news honey   
Guilia, hows the symptom spotting going?!!!!
Clairmac, another woohoo for your bfp too and a scan date already. 
Sarah, still no testing?!!!   
Shazi, really glad to hear the spotting has stopped. I cant believe I have a whole week to go before OTD   
Getting the urge to test, embies would be 7dp 6dt today. Had some aches in my leg and feel a bit af earlier but thats gone off now. Hey ho, just have to wait and see I suppose! xxx


----------



## Fi84

Hey Girls, 

I had my 7 week scan this morning and seen my wee HB beating away - It was amazing and i am actually 7w3d and due on 23.10.11 - i canny wait!!

Good luck for all ET & BFP's & Scans 

Hope evryone is well!!!

Fi xx


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Great news on the BFPs on here recently ladies


----------



## sophieb

Congratulations for all the BFPs and healthy scan result ! 

Sophie x


----------



## BathBelle

Hi,

Princess-Debbie and Sophie, It's lovely to see your still here    How are you both?

Fi, How amazing to see the heartbeat  

Arnie, Step away from the pee sticks     It's far too early to test  

Izzy, Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Clairmac and OnemoreEvs, Has it sunk in yet?  

Shazi, Pleased you spotting has stopped.

Giulia, Any symptoms yet?

Sarah4eva, How are you sleeping now honey?  Still got the pains?

Rachel, I'm sorry that your mum was so negative   We're all here for you  

Louisoscar, Pleased your mum and dad were able to cheer you up.

Linzy, Sending you some extra PMA              

AFM - I'm getting really excited now and can't wait till Friday    I'll probably be a nervous wreck come Friday morning though.  I have to phone the clinic after 9am to check my frosties have survived the thaw and arrange a time for ET.

Belle x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hello,
Fi- congratulations! There is nothing more reassuring than seeing a wee heartbeat. You are on your way now!
Princess Debbie and Sophie- You are both very kind by coming on here wishing everyone well. I hope you both are starting to feel a bit better now and have everything crossed that next time will be your time!
Izzy- I hope your scan goes well tomorrow. Good luck
Bathbelle- Even though I'm finding the 2ww long, it's not nearly as hard as waiting to hear about the thaw. I will be thinking about your wee frosties and hoping dearly that they do well. Good luck. Lets hope you have done the hard part of your treatment now and the rest will be a doddle with a B.F.P. at the end!  
I just know some of you girls are going to CHEAT and test before me!!!!
I am testing 1 day early which will be this Sunday as I give a blood test at the hospital on the Monday and they phone with the result. Obviously I want a chance to get my head round the outcome myself so hence the reason for Sunday. I cant test earlier because my wee boy was 3 yesterday and his party is on Saturday and too many people will be wanting to know how I'm getting on and I might not be ready to tell them. I'm quite glad really as I have the pee sticks already and it saves temptation.
Hope everyone has had a good day

love
Shazi x


----------



## Giulia77

Hi everyone,
Today I had brown discharge and some brown jelly clots. I don't think it is a good sign...but I am surprised because I am only 5 days after 6 day transfer. I am feeling exactly as before AF (I usually have the same discharge one day before AF).
I know there are ladies with bleeding that get BFP but I am sure this is not the case.
I also think it is too late for implantation bleeding...
Keep you posted.
I didn't have time to read back but I hope todaythere were a lot of good news.
Xxx
Giulia


----------



## rachel1972

Bathbelle~ thanks for that is really does cheer me up 

Congrats to you bfp today   

well done to everyone who resisted testing for another day

I feel very pms sypmtoms but i did with the first pregnancy aswell so really cant tell and i also think with all the drugs we are taking its impossible to know how you feel

love to you all xxx


----------



## CLAIRMAC

hi bathbelle , erm no it hasnt i dont actually "feel" pregnant yet! lol i told our health and safety guy at work so i now dont have to go out in the warehouse looking for accounts paperwork  and told hr and my manager... my family knows and a few lose friends but the big "announcement" ill save that for after 3 months... just ant wait for my b7 week scan now make sure all is ok! felt a bot sick this morning but its prob due to the amount of tablets and pesseries they make u take now!

fingers crossed for your embies im sure they will be fine!!!

Giulia77- try not to worry i had pink and brown discharge only at the weekend i thought it was all over .... just keep strong til test date ( easy said than done i know!) xxx

xxx


----------



## JodeciMaz

Hello Ladies 

Just a quicky - have not been on here for ages & wanted to catch up & see where you all were. I feel like I have neglected you all, but head been all over the place. 
WOW - All the BFP's is GREAT news, keeping them rolling. 
Hope everyone who got BFN's are staying positive & keeping those chins up!!!
Good luck to any transfer ladies this week &    for the . 
Bathbelle - My fellow Bath Lady - hope your   do as they are suppose to & our paths may cross at the end of the month. Are you having one or two transferred? Will be thinking of you tomorrow & sending    up the river Avon for you from Trowbridge!!!

AFM - taken the decision to have a little break from IVF for a few months, I have a follow up appointment at the end of the month, but have decided to not have any more treatment until September. I found the last BFN really hard to come to terms with & need time to get my head straight. Getting there - thrown myself into exercising which has helped to keep my head occupied. 

Have a great day everyone, hopefully the sun will come out 

Jodie xx


----------



## rachel1972

Hit my wall  early this morning and tested not good news will test on the otd of course , but still in pjs and just cant feel positive anymore , really tired


----------



## Giulia77

Rachel, I am so sorry. I understand how you feel...AF is here with me :-(((
We will get there!!!


----------



## rachel1972

Giulia, thank you im not very good at the support as sorry just doesnt seem enough, but i wish you well will you go again.


----------



## OnemoreEvs

Im so sorry girls


----------



## BathBelle

Hi,

Thanks for the kind wishes for tomorrow.

Giulia, It sounds a bit too early for AF to show.  Surely she wouldn't be due for another few days?  Have you phoned the clinic to see if they could maybe up your progesterone?

Rachel, I'm so sorry hun.  When's OTD?

Jodie, It's lovely to hear from you    I often wondered if you were reading an not posting. I'm so sorry that this BFN has hit you so hard.  Take all the time you need, your frosties are there waiting to be bought back to life when you're ready for them.  I have two frosties and I am   that they both survive the thaw so that I can have them both put back. I can see the river Avon from the back of my house so I will look out for the   lol. 

Clairmac, I just read back a few posts and noticed that you said that you had to pay for extra drugs.  Surely you're now preggers you should get them on prescription for free?

Shazi, Happy belated birthday wishes for your DS.  Have a lovely time at his birthday party on Sunday.  

Hello to everyone else I hope that you are all well.

AFM - I've now finished work and I intend to take the next two weeks off    I am really excited about tomorrow but also really anxious.  Roll on 9am when I can phone the clinic  

Belle x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi girls,
Rachel- I'm so sorry to hear you had a B.F.N. today  . Please keep taking the drugs and test again on o.t.d. just in case. 
Giulia-  I am really sorry , I assume your a.f. has arrived full force? Could there be a chance it's not a.f.?   
Jodie- It's so nice to hear back from people who were here earlier. I'm sorry it's been a struggle for you recently and I think if you enjoy the summer you will be refreshed and feeling more positive by the time September comes around. Everyone on here thoroughly deserves a B.F.P. and hopefully you will achieve it next time.
Bathbelle- Fingers and toes crossed for you tomorrow.     being sent to you from up north just to help you feel surrounded by positivity.

I struggled a bit today. I just feel like Sunday is forever away and maybe I should just test tomorrow and get the waiting over with. I will be 15 days past transfer by then! I know I said I didn't want to test before Sunday but after the day I've had today I'm not so sure. If I hadn't already had my big morning pee by the time the blues kicked in then I would have caved in today. It's just all this uncertainty, I think you reach a point where you just have to know regardless. I don't have a clue what the outcome is likely to be!
How is everyone else getting on with their wait?

love
to all
Shazi x


----------



## louisoscar

Hi everyone


Shazi; I too have no idea what the outcome will be and am glad to hear of someone else who hasn't got loads of pg symptoms! With my fresh cycle I had loads (but it was BFN) and with this one I have none except I can't stop crying and my tummy is a bit achey (cyclogest grrr) So guess it could still go either way. As for your testing early i think 15 dpt should be plenty no? I am planning to test two days early so next tuesday and I think that is quite restrained! Obviously it's up to you though hon and i wish you all the best with the results.


Sarah amazing news on your BFP      We were meant to be cycle buddies but my cycle was delayed by a week. I just hope I have the same luck as you!


Guilia and rachel    It sucks and I'm so sorry.


Bathbelle; fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow.


xxx


----------



## polly16

Bathbelle - Thought I would come by and say that same thing happened with me today. I been on same dose HRT since the beginning - they didn't increase it last week when my lining only 6.5mm cuz they said not that far off 8mm but when went in today was the same, but despite that they have said I should continue and have ET on Tuesday because the lining looks good quality. I don't really know if they are making the right call but guess gotta trust them. Hope it all goes well with you tomorrow. x


----------



## Sarah4eva

Louisoscar, I haven't got my BFP yet. And I doubt i'll get it this time.

Rachel and Giulia i'm sorry for af hun, i hope its just bleeding and it stops and its not af.

Bathbelle- My pains have gone away thank God, thanks for asking. Good luck for tomorrow, I hope they both thaw nicely for you   will be waiting for your good news.

Shazi- I know exactly how you feel and you wanna know already. This 2ww has made me lose weight by being so anxious. 

Arnie- the test finally caught upto me.

Well I was naughty and tested today its 12dpo and its negative. I hope its still soon and it will show up. I don't have my hopes up though. I just want otd to come up so I could get on with it. Tx takes over your entire life, you can't even make plans till you find out the outcome.


----------



## CLAIRMAC

bathbelle, thats what i thought but my clinic had wrote "self funding"n on my prescription and i went over to pharmacy and i said do i have to pay for it now im pregnant and the bloke went yeah its says self funding here... i thought well i aint going to row with you but i think its a bit harsh but its somthing that has to be done i suppose!!!! i dont mind    xx good luck for today!!!!!!!!! xxxxx


big hugs for all the bfns th8is week never give up xxxx


----------



## OnemoreEvs

Bathbelle...................wishing you a smooth and pleasant ET today....bringing your frosties home for a 8 month sleepover!!!

Louisocar & Sarah........Keep the PMA!   

Polly.......Hope everything feels right for you as that is so important....if you have doubts get on the phone and put your mind at peace

Shazi......If you want to test TEST! 15 dpt has got to be more than enough??    I pray its the right answer for you

Rachel Jodie & Giulia......      

If I have missed anyone.....soz! Im not the best at personals xx





AFM........ I went out and bought myself a rosequartz and amythyst bracelet as my reiki lady told me too to protect the pregnancy...I'll try anything if it helps....i said to a friend on ******** last night who is going through the same that I would of hung my left leg out the window on a full moon wearing orange knickers if I thought it would help so what harm can a couple of braclets do?? 

Hope all is as well as it can be for everyone xxx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hello everyone,

Well I caved in and tested this morning- B.F.N. for me I'm afraid. I will take the tablets and test again on o.t.d. but I think I have left plenty of time after transfer to get a true result so I don't expect it to change. I am upset but I'm also relieved just to have all this uncertainty at an end. I have to be very grateful that I have 1 beautiful son and I have more embryos when I feel ready to try again. I will probably enjoy a few months of chocolate and getting out on my bike when the nice weather starts and start thinking about another cycle in 3 months or so. 
Sarah- It looks like we are in the same boat, although I'm hoping that you may have tested early and it could change. I'm hoping that our o.t.d. comes round a bit sooner now that we are no longer analyzing every twinge!
Bathbelle- Good luck with e.t. today! Hope it goes perfectly for you
Polly- Sorry your lining hasn't thickened but if the clinic seem happy with the quality then that is reassuring. Good luck for next week.
OnemoreEvs- That sounds a lovely idea, a bracelet protecting your wee bubba. Have a great pregnancy!
I wish all the luck in the world to everyone still waiting and lets get some more B.F.P's on here to give everyone a boost!

love to everyone
Shazi x


----------



## rachel1972

onemoreevs- thanks for making me laugh out loud - and congrats enjoy enjoy enjoy its the most exciting time in ones life sending you lots of rose vibes.

Shazi - i think you did the right thing i was so down yesterday with the neg but today is a new day and you have other options still- and there is always hope until af arrives.- enjoy your party 

rachel - good luck to eveyone xx


----------



## Sarah4eva

OneMoreEves- As parents we will do everything to protect out children, even in the womb. If there is a possibility of helping then why not? Good luck hun, really hope you have a succesful pregnancy and child birth x

Shazi- I'm really sorry for the BFN, i'm not putting it on the list though until otd (anything is possible) I feel exactly the way you do, thankful for having a child and also have frosties waiting. I think a BFN for us is upsetting but not heartbreaking, because atleast it's happened for us. But I hope and pray that we get siblings for our children 

  Bathbelle - hope you have a succesful tranfer hun  

I really wish the rest of the people waiting Big Fat Positives as you all deserve to be mummies. I honestly pray for all of us and the prayers will be answered just some are answered sooner than others.

I got myself a first response test and i'm gonna test in a while, i'm 13dpo if its positive it should pick it up, but I doubt it.

We gotta keep positive though as we have many BFP's to come


----------



## BathBelle

Argghhh I just lost a post  

Shazi, I am so sorry honey  

Louisoscar,   Tuesday brings the result you want

Polly, I did lots of googling after I was told they were going ahead with my lining under 8mm.  Apparently 6mm is thick enough.  We'll be on out 2ww together  

Sarah,   It is still a bit early to test though.  Also if you are testing early you really should use the first morning pee so save your first response 'til the morning.   the result changes.

Clairmac, Hope you're well.

OnemoreEvs, I brought a rose quartz bracelet on my last holiday but I can't find it    I wear a moonstone ring and a rose quartz necklace. Would you recommend reiki?

Rachel. How are you today?

AFM - I'm PUPO.  My two blasts thawed nicely, although one was collapsed when the embryologist checked it earlier so she couldn't grade.  She said that they collapse and then expand so she wasn't at all worried by it.  The other was expanding nicely and is ready to hatch    

Love to all,

Belle x


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone,
i'm so sorry to hear of the bfns this week   , I know that a couple of you have tested early and am praying that when you get to OTD its a different outcome.     
Bathbelle, woohoo, for your blastos. They sound lovely, when's your OTD?       Enjoy your two weeks off. xxx
Fi, so pleased to hear your scan went well and you got to see a heartbeat. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for a healthy next 33 weeks!   
Well, I caved too and tested firstly on Tuesday (12dpo) and couldnt see a line at all, then a little later and thought maybe there was one (in the right light!) and again last night and this morning and there is a definite line.  (So Sarah, am hoping that you're result might change too!!!!    ) We are in total shock and I have to say that I still keep expecting to suddenly come on but we're trying to take one day at a time and are just praying that this pregnancy has a different outcome to the last.


----------



## rachel1972

hi all 

Bathbelle - thanks for asking alot brighter , good luck with your 2ww.

Arnie- that sounds v hopeful.

xx


----------



## OnemoreEvs

Bathbelle - I would recommend reiki hands down!!!! i have been going regular and i am booked in next week too....Im going to keep it up all way through       And congrats on the PUPO......go book your self in for reiki now. I even down loaded the reiki music stuff on my ipod...i chill out at night. Also I used the Zita West IVF meditation CD.....bl**dy fantastic xx

Arnie - Sending you a quiet little WOOP!!!!!!! lol xxxx

massive    for you Rachel xxx


----------



## polly16

What is reiki?

Saw on another thread that Jovi-Nut only had 1 frostie and it didn't survive the thaw so sending   to Jovi

BTW I started March FET thread a while ago so if ppl want to disappear off here once results are thru then don't worry to wait for me cuz I came on here to follow your journeys and am March not February. Bathbelle u also welcome to join us on March thread as well as this one if you want to find more people with similar dates - good luck with the 2ww. I will keep coming here though cuz lovely hearing all the positive stories at the moment! x

Sarah - That is very early. Wait till 14 days cuz it is only then that gives u fairly accurate result. Would be early to show up on 12 days though I know is possible. Keep positive.

Shazi -  

Hello to everyone else. x


----------



## OnemoreEvs

Its a kind of spiritual healing.....the practitioner places their hands all over your body and its a transfer of energy. Not to be knocked till you try it......really is very realxing and helped me get rid of the knot of axiety that i developed through having IVF xxx


----------



## Giulia77

BFN confirmed for me...my bleeding was really AF :-(((
Good luck to everyone! I will keep on checking on you and really hoppy to see hundreds of BFPs!!!
I will be back with a fresh cycle as soon as I can 
Xxx


----------



## polly16

Giulia -   Do test on test day though just in case, but am very sorry to hear your news. Was really hoping it would work for u.  
OnemoreEvs - Wouldn't knock it. Give anything a try once so I might have a look into it if you think it is good.


----------



## shazicowfan

Hello everybody,
Thanks for all your kind wishes

Bathbelle- I'm so glad your transfer went well. Congratulations on being PUPO
Arnie- Hurrah! Congratulations on your B.F.P. I hope you have a very safe and healthy 9 months
Giulia- I'm sorry to hear that it was indeed your a.f. which arrived. I was hoping it was too early and wasn't the real deal. Fingers crossed for your fresh cycle.
Rachel- I'm really glad to hear you are feeling brighter today. It's good to have a positive outlook
Sarah- you have described how I feel in a nutshell. I'm upset and dearly wished for our wee family to get just a little bigger but compared to the heartache some people on here face , then I must count myself lucky. I've shed a few tears today but I've also managed to get out and about and put my cheery face on. 
Love to everyone
Shazi x


----------



## Giulia77

Thanks, Polly and Shazy!
Fortunarely my DS is giving me strenght to start soon! 
Good luck to you!!!


----------



## linzy

Hello ladies sorry I haven't posted for a while I've been trying to carry on as if nothing is happening, it's not really working lol 

I'm so sorry for the bfn's     I hope you can all keep positive and start again  

Arnie and Onemoreevs, cograts on your bfp's   

AFM, I am dreading OTD, and I'm not sleeping very well my boobs are so sore that I wake up everytime I turn over, HRT side effects!   Also I've been getting stomach cramp's but mainly during the night, but must try and kepp a PMA


----------



## Arnie

Guilia, really sorry that the bleeding was your af   . You really do sound strong. So, I cant remember whether you have any more frosties. Will you be doing a fresh or frozen next? Wishing you so much luck for your next tx. xx
Linzy, cramps are definitely a good sign. How much longer to your OTD?           
Shazi, you also sound like you're coping brilliantly. Hope you're allowing yourself to grieve too though      What's the next stage for you?
Onemoreevs, how are you feeling? I'm still in disbelief (another test done this morning and still a line!) My friend has studied Reiki and keeps saying she wants to try it out on me but hasnt got round to it yet.
Bathbelle, hows the first day of the dreaded 2ww been honey?    
Sarah, have you tested again? Am praying that it was too early before    
Hi to everyone else, sending lots of positive thoughts to those of you still on your 2ww and waiting for the big thaw                 , hugs to those for whom this tx hasnt worked         and prayers for those with bfps that their pregnancies will be healthy


----------



## Giulia77

Arnie, no more frosties for me :-((( so next time will be fresh cycle!
Good news for you: I am very happy for you!!!!


----------



## Sarah4eva

Bathbelle congrats on being pupo, your embies souds great. Really hope they snuggle in nicely for you and you get your BFP. 

Arnie- so i'm not the only early tester on here   lol, but that line sounds very promising. Hope it gets darker and darker, congrats hun.

I tested yesterday at 13dpo and it was a BFN, was gonna test with fmu this morning but I forgot. I'm just gonna wait till otd on Tuesday and test so I can give them the results and try and book in for next fet. Sometimes I feel like taking a long break but it will just at the back of my mind.


----------



## louisoscar

Sarah I'm so sorry for my mistake    got your user name confused with onemoreevs (eva and evs). Really sorry to hear about your BFN    Big hugs   i have read that sometimes frosties take longer to implant than fresh embies so there may still be a glimmer of hope.


Shazi so sorry hun    you sound like you're dealing it well and keeping your chin up though so well done you!   


Giulia sorry to you too hun     


Arnie - woo hoo!    A line is a line and you give us all hope for the future. Everything crossed   


Bathbelle congratulations on being PUPO you must be so relieved after all your lining probs   


I'm a bit of a wreck on this 2ww; still convinced it will be a BFN as I've had no symptoms except slightly sore boobs. Not sure now whether to test 2 days early or wait until OTD    Just want to get to the end and know one way or another so I can get back on track with life!!


xx


----------



## M2M

Evening ladies, could I please join you? I had my second FET cycle in February/March and am currently on my 2WW. Feeling quite nervous as I have had two BFNs already and these were my last frosties, but also feeling quite pleased because I am on different drugs this time which will hopefully help my embies to stick.     

I have a question for you all. I had 2 blasts transferred on Wednesday 9th and my OTD isn't until Sunday 27th. It seems an awfully long wait and I was wondering what sort of dates you girls had been given for your testing dates? How far after ET? There's another girl at my clinic who had ET this morning of a FRESH blast so is 3 days behind me for ET, and has been given an OTD of Friday 25th... 2 days before mine! Surely I don't need 5 extra days for frozen blasts?
Any advice would be much appreciated, and good luck to you all.


----------



## CLAIRMAC

hi m2m i was given 12 days to test with a early blasto so that does seem like a long wait! Maybe ring your clinic and double check thatn i tested 2 days early and got a positive so id double check that chick x 


hope yr all ok xx


----------



## BathBelle

Hi,

Arnie,  It's looking good hun.  When's OTD?

Rachel, Pleased you are feeling a bit brighter.

OnemoreEvs, I did the Zita West cd before ET on Friday.  DH was doing it too and he started snoring half way through! 

Polly, Thanks for the invite to join your March group - this tx has taken so long I've fallen behind all of my cycle buddies too, but thankfully I got to being PUPO in the end. 

Shazi, How are you today sweetie    Did the party go okay?

Giulia, So sorry it was a BFN   Best of luck for your next tx.

Linzi, Less than a week to go now.  Sending you some extra PMA to get you through the week         

Sarah,   your result changes by Tuesday.

Louisoscar, Sounds like you need some PMA too           Try to hold out to OTD if you can   

M2M, Welcome.  That does seem a long wait to OTD.  I had two blasts transfered on Friday (11th) - the nurse didn't actually tell me a date to test but all the paperwork says 14 days after ET so 25th.  

Clairmac, How are you?

AFM - I keep looking for symptoms but I know it's far to early to spot any yet    

Love to all,

Belle x


----------



## CLAIRMAC

hi bb, im feeling rough!!! i feel sick i know its a good sign tho so im not complaining thought morning sickness didnt start til 6-7 weeks preg ill only be 5 weeks on tues? mind you the embryo may have implanted earlier than they think or somthing who knows!!




how you feeling its hard not to symptom spot aint it keep us updated tho and keeping them fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## polly16

Well I am getting af pains and I not even had ET yet! Lol Drugs play mind games with us.
Belle - Yes, great that u got to PUPO and they didn't have to cancel. I am also relieved mine wasn't cancelled cuz when the nurse went out to consult with the doctor I was sure they were going to cancel. How u feeling about the 2ww?
M2M - I am not entirely sure what my OTD will be, with fresh it is 11 days post blastocyst transfer, however my paperwork says two weeks so will have to ask when I go in. Still, your wait seems very long cuz with blastocysts I didn't think u had to wait more than 2 weeks. Definitely think u should ask to double check.
Louisoscar - You will only know for sure on OTD so if you feel like u want to be able to test then move on (with either result!) then it is probably worth waiting cuz any result before that won't be certain.
Sarah - I also read that frosties more likely to be slow implanters than fresh embies so think u gotta wait a bit longer to be sure. I feel the same too about moving forward with new tx, cuz it forces u to accept and move on and that can't be such a bad thing but know it is hard. Wait and see what happens with your test first before you make any decisions though.
Shazi - How r u doing? Hope u r coping ok and having a good weekend.
Linzy - Cramps can be good sign too. Stay positive. Hope u got a bit more sleep last night.
Clairmac - Did u have 1 embie put in or 2? When I had bfp with 2 implanted I started getting morning sickness at about 5 weeks, my mother in law said she started getting morning sickness round the time of her missed period for all her pregnancies and that is how she knew so it can start very early. Sorry u feeling so rough tho.
Hello to everyone else. Hope u having a good weekend. My lo ill so spent most of it cleaning up sick so not best weekend but looking forward to going on holiday next week to a little cottage in Pembrokeshire.


----------



## linzy

Just a quick note from me 
m2m- my otd is 18 days.
I'm still not sleeping right I think it's anxiety sorry about the quick note I'm on my phone.


----------



## hafsa

hi everyone....
sorry ive not posted before but ive been keeping track of everyone as ive also undergone a recent fet with 2 blasts. i had it on the 4th march so today its 9dp5dt right...
previously i was unsuccessful with a fresh cycle and i was addicted to the forum but thought this time id just follow everyone as it made me calmer  ... 

wanted a little advice?
i tested this morning with predictor and a cheapy one at 6am before putting the dreaded bum bullet in and it came out negative..... tried to sleep cus official test day is on tuesday (11dp5dt)
anyway at 10am i tested again with clearblue digital with the conception indicator and it came out as 'your pregnant -1-2 weeks'...
dunno weather to be happy or scared   im slowly going  
when i did the 10am test (tmi) but in the uring there was cyclogest residue- does this make a difference on the test? can it give u a false positive?
trying to be calm but freaked out!

gonna go out and get another test so i can check again - i know im obbsessed but this is our last chsance so i really want it to work!!
good luck everyone
hafsa


----------



## CLAIRMAC

hey had 2 put back in mate, im in bed i am feeling so sick


----------



## OnemoreEvs

Wowzers so much to catch up on! WIll come back later! Just wanted to say I had 2 frozen blasts put back and OTD was 12 days later. I had faint positive at 6dp5dt. 18 days seems flippin ages!!!!


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi girls,
Just a very quick hello to everyone tonight to say hi and good luck to everyone waiting to test.
Double checked and got another B.F.N. which I was expecting so it's safe to put it on the board Sarah. Hope there is a chance yours may change.
I have been ok. Had a lovely birthday party for my wee boy yesterday which cheered me up, then a wee cry in my bed last night . I am happy to wait until May or June before defrosting my next embies. I need the little chance to recharge.
Love to everyone, will speak more tomorrow

shazi x


----------



## rachel1972

hi all 

Sarah4va- sorry to hear your bfn - i to tested bfn again today but have been told to retest in 48 hrs and continue with meds - just want af to come now and get on with the the final fet- has anyone else had to continue with meds and retest ?


----------



## M2M

Thanks for the opinions re: my OTD... think my clinic must just be torturing me!   I might ring them and ask if I can test a bit earlier.

So sorry for the BFNs.   Sending you lots of love.


----------



## louisoscar

Think it's all over for me    Started light brown spotting and noticeable af cramps last night and still there today. I'm 4 days before otd so am surprised at how early it has showed up but then I was on progynova a week longer than I was meant to be so maybe thats why. I'm still going to test on otd but know in my heart of hearts that it will be BFN for us.


Sorry to all other ladies who have just got their BFN's   


xx


----------



## Sarah4eva

Louisoscar- don;t be too downhearted hun might be nothing still, wait till otd and test. There's lots of ppl who have bleeding in early pregnancy including me and end up having successful pregnancy. Also, brown spotting means old blood could be implantation   

Shazi sorry about your BFN hun

Hafsa congrats sounds like a BFP to me

Rachel hope it changes for you   

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## BathBelle

Hi,

Clairmac, So sorry you're feeling rough.

Polly, I hope your lo is feeling better.  Good luck for the thaw and ET tomorrow. 

Linzy, Have you tried do any relaxation exercises - I've got the Zita West CD and find it really helps.

Hafsa, Good luck for OTD tomorrow.

OnemoreEvs, You're talking me into testing early lol.  I'm supposed to be testing 14dp6dt.

Shazi   Are you doing anything special to recharge and get ready for your next FET?

Rachel, My clinic advises to retest after 2 days if no AF.

M2M, You'll probably find that your clinic will stick to their guns on the test date, I would just test a bit earlier - what they don't know won't hurt them  

Lousioscar,  lots of women spot but still go onto to have BFPs.  Try not to lose all hope yet  

Sarah,   that you previously tested too early and that you have good news in the morning.

AFM - It still doesn't feel like I'm PUPO.  I think because this tx has been going on so long it sort of doesn't feel real anymore.  I am on steroids this time and they have been working wonders - I normally suffer with eczema but it has totally cleared and my skin looks glowing  

Love to all.

Belle x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hello,

Rachel- sorry you got another BFN. Not sure why your clinic wants you to stay on the meds another 2 days. Did they give you quite a short test date maybe? My clinic took a blood sample to confirm my BFN and I'm glad I have now stopped my meds. 
Polly- Hope e.t. goes well for you. Fingers and toes crossed, to end this group with some B.F.P's
Louisoscar- Don't give up hope yet. Your bleeding may still come to nothing.   it could be implantation bleeding.
Hafsa and M2M- welcome. Good luck for B.F.P.'s! It sounds like you are already there Hafsa.
Sarah- Hoping that your outcome changes and there is still a chance of a positive for you.
Linzi- hope you are not as stressed today. You are slowly getting there.
Bathbelle- How are you doing. It sounds like you are thriving on your drugs so hopefully your wee embryos will be thriving too!
Clairmac, OnemoreEvs, Arnie, Fi- hope you are all keeping healthy, even being sick is good as it's reassuring that all is well. 
I've had another mixed day today, feeling fine one minute and tearful the next. I think I will feel much better once a.f. arrives . Plan to get back to just doing normal things I had put on hold for a few weeks. Going to take my wee one swimming tomorrow which I avoided in 2ww .
love to everyone
Shazi x


----------



## hafsa

Hi all
Just did my OTD test and the one guys hospital gave me had a faint blue line but the clearblue digital gave me a definate Yr pregnant 1-2 weeks!!!!
Finally got my BFP   can't believe I can add that now- it-feels like a long time coming although I know some of the others have waited longer.
Still not properly sunk in!!
Gonna have my blood test this morning just to like double check and hopefully theyl give me strong numbers!!!  
Going to try and sleep (yeah right) 
Hope everyone starts off to a good day too  
Hafsa


----------



## Arnie

Congrats Hafsa on your bfp,woohoo!!!!    
Shazi, I think you're doing really well,  so soon after your bfn. Enjoy your swimming today     
Belle, are you keeping busy during your 2ww? Glad to hear about your glowing skin, have to get me some of those there steroids!   
Louisoscar, would agree with Sarah, dont give up just yet. Really hoping that af hasnt started properly for you and the brown spotting was implantation or just due to the meds    
M2M, i agree with the others, just test earlier. If you get a positive you can always ring them and tell them ... you wont be the first of their patients who've tested before otd so they wouldnt be surprised!


----------



## rachel1972

hi everyone

Shazi - hope you feel better when af arrives ,  i know i will the hormones are out of control , feel very tired yet cant sleep that well.  Just want to get the final go over with so i know what im doing with the rest of my life, ie career etc.

Congrats to you lucky girls with bfp - hope you sail through the next 8 months

love rachel


----------



## Sarah4eva

Hiya all, its otd and its a BFN for me. I'm feeling ok, just want to start af already, so glad to stop the meds. I have my lil one to keep me busy, it's her birthday in 2 weeks so gonna start arranging that. Hope the rest are ok. BFN's are not easy no matter how many times we do it. It's slightly easier for us who already have a child. I know one day you will all be mummies. Don't give up, we also had BFN's before a BFP. 

Has anyone got any plans as to when they want to try again. I want to try straight away, I spoke to a nurse and she said if I did a natural fet I would have been able to start next month but since I had a medicated fet with all the injections and tabs my body will need to rest, she'll speak to the Dr and give me an appointment. 

Don't you feel that tx takes over your life? I've been meaning to book a holiday but can't book because now I don't know when next tx will start. Good luck to all those with BFN's, try and keep positive very soon it will happen for you    

All those with BFP's, I wish you all the best with the rest of your pregnancy. Keep us updated. 

I'm still gonna be around until the last person tests, and i'll still be updating the list. I wish all those 2ww'ers good luck, hope you all get your BFP's


----------



## polly16

Sarah -   Take care of yourself and hope u getting lots of cuddles from your little girl. Think it great u keeping busy with her birthday arrangements and looking forward to next tx already. Nurse today told me I could start on my day 21 following bfn bleed (my clinic starts long protocol d/r on day 21) but that is for a new fresh ICSI so if I get a bfn I will be leaping straight back in. They didn't seem to think it mattered about the drugs for medicated FET but that maybe because everything only starts on day 21 so it is 3 weeks break anyway in effect. Hope u can get started again soon, even if they make u wait a month it won't be too long now. In the meantime be good to yourself, have a few glasses of wine and some nice hot baths!!!  
Hafsa - Congratulations!  
Thank you for all the good luck girls. It clearly had a good effect as both my blastocysts thawed well and have been transferred!!! So I am now PUPO! It said on their sheet that they were 4BC so not even so bad as what they said before and had 75% and 80% cell survival respectively so that is pretty good. They made me wait 30 mins in the waiting room though which was a bit of a killer with a full bladder and then transfer took what felt like forever as they couldn't get the tube in position as usual, however they got there in the end so hopefully the blastocysts are now in the right place. I am so happy both thawed well and that I am PUPO!!! My OTD is 26th March.


----------



## louisoscar

Hi girls


Well it's all over for me did a digi test this morning which is 98% accurate one day before and it was 'not pregnant' which was what I knew in my heart anyway. We're going to take a break from tx for a while now as can't afford any more emotionally as well as financially. Feel very sad but am going to use that time trying to feel like myself again. 


Thanks for all the support you have given me on here and for those left to test, hoping your dreams come true xxx


----------



## rachel1972

sorry louisoscar i hope you are ok.

Sarah4eva i cant agree with you more, i want to do mine natural next time as there not a problem with my body making lining its just more timing to fit in with clinic, we are so lucky to have children already, keep busy and enjoy your party .

mark me down as negative now

thanks 
rachel xx


----------



## hafsa

hope everyone is doing well- congrats polly for being PUPO.
sorry louiscar for yr BFN 
afm i had my blood test yesterday and the hcg level is only 29.... lab said this was compatible with a very early pregnancy with a gestation of only 1 week....
for some reason i feel its really low.... 
does anyone have any idea what kinda levels it should be 11dp5dt? waiting for my dr to call me back so i can ask to have the bloods taken again tomorro. i called guys and they said sometimes levels are low and to just wait and see!
just scared  
i had a slight brown spotting bleed last thursday which i assumed was a late implantation bleed (6dp5dt)- do you guys think thats why levels are really low?

hafsa


----------



## BathBelle

Hi,

Hafsa,  Try not to worry as it is still very early days so HCG would be low.  By my clinics rules you wouldn't have even tested yet!  If you're concerned get your bloods checked again in  a couple of days to make sure they're rising.

Rachel, So sorry it hasn't worked out for you this time    I hope that you can do an unmedicated FET next time.

Louisoscar, Sorry it's not worked out for you   Take all the time you need to recover properly before trying again  

Polly, Yeah you're PUPO   

Sarah, I am so sorry it hasn't worked out for you    I hope that you can start again soon  

Arnie, Hope you have good news in the morning  

Shazi, I hope that AF arrives soon for you  

AFM - Still symptom spotting.  Had really bad pain in my uterus area last night   that it's my babybelles implanting.  (.)(.) look bigger too  

Love to all

Belle x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi girls,
Hafsa- congratulations on your B.F.P.
Polly- So glad e.t. went well for you and you are now PUPO. Good luck for a B.F.P.
Sarah, Louisoscar and Rachel- I am so so sorry to hear that all your darkest fears are confirmed with B.F.N's. I hope that we may meet again on a future cycle and that we all get our B.F.P's soon.
Bathbelle- The days are slowly ticking by for you now. Good luck!
One question girls- Warning contains TMI,
My a.f. arrived today which I was happy to get as I feel that at least I'm moving on from that cycle now. However, it has been heavy and quite painful and tonight when I went to the toilet I had a lots of large clumps come away from me which gave me a terrible shock and I burst into tears as it looked really bad and I started panicking that the lumps were the remains of the embryos. Husband has reassured me that it's just my lining but is it always a really heavy bleed like this after a B.F.N.? Has anyone else's withdrawal bleed been heavy?

love
Shazi x


----------



## linzy

Shazi- my period was like that last time and it sounds awful but I think it was the embryos coming away  i hope your feeling better soon


----------



## Sarah4eva

Louisoscar, Rachel- I'm sorry for the BFN's, wish you the best of luck for the future.

Bathbelle - I really hope it's implantation   

Hafsa - hope the levels rise for you    

Shazi- after my first icsi, i had a bfn and got really heavy af. It was soo heavy and soooo painful. I don't know the reason for it. We will all mee again with our BFP's

Thanks Polly, and congrats on being pupo    

Thank you all for your good wishes

Let's all stay in contact and let each other know how we are getting on. Af has shown its ugly face today, not the full flow yet but hoping it won't be so painful.


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone, 
Clairmac, m/s already?!!!! Must be twins!    
Linzy, I havent slent well for the last week, not sure if its the meds, the worry or the fact I keep needing the loo in the middle of the night! 
Sarah, so sorry that your official result was negative    That is one of the worst things about tx, that it takes over your life, whether you feel you cant organise anything, just in case or the fact that it fills your (well mine anyway) thoughts!!! Has the nurse got back to you yet about when you'll be able to go again?
Polly, woohoo, to those embies of yours, they sound fab     
Louisoscar and Rachel, so sorry that your txs were unsuccessful this time    
Hafsa, I really dont think you can tell with just the one reading.  A friend on a different thread has just given birth to a healthy boy and I'm sure her first reading was about 2 and she was told the pregnancy was never going to last. Will actually check back in a minute to see what it actually was.   
Shazi, really sorry that your af has been so heavy but I do think this is normal after tx and that your husband is right, its just the lining. 
So finally at OTD and 2 more hpts later and its a bfp for us!!! It feels like a huge milestone to actually get to OTD and still be pregnant. I'm stressing out ridiculously about every ache and pain and the fact that my boobs are still normal and no sickness and nothing but af pains. I just hope that the clinic give us a nice early scan date.


----------



## Arnie

Ok, totally exagerated as usual, friends initial blood result was 29 so exactly the same as yours!


----------



## BathBelle

Congratulations Arnie,


----------



## hafsa

congrats arnie    
thanku for getting back to me with the results....
were all a little obsessive arnt we   first we stress about the appointments, then injections & meds, 2ww and then the 9 months. however overall i think we deal with it pretty well  
got my blood test later so wel c how the levels are
ladies whov had a bfp already; whats the next step? does yr ivf clinic arrange the 1st scan?
hafsa


----------



## Arnie

Your clinic will probably arrange an early scan for you, round about 7 or 8 weeks ... last time mine was 6 weeks as I have blocked tubes there's a raised chance of ectopic but that was early!! I think its up to you when you ring your gp. Mine didnt want to see me, just put me through to the midwife to arrange a booking in appointment ... didnt actually get to keep that appointment but this time will be different!


----------



## rachel1972

congrats Arnie xx

At last some good news!!

Still waiting for af proper now worried by the sounds of it it will be heavy

good luck eveyone will hope to see you on your next cycle i booked a follow up app. with clinic the earlist is the 6th may !!! does anyone know how long you have to wait between cycles.

xx


----------



## polly16

Rachel - My clinic said u can start again with af, however think other clinics like u to wait a month. Ask if u can start again before your follow up if that is what u want to do - no harm in asking. My af was pretty normal after my bfn for ICSI so think it just varies.
Hafsa - Yes, usually the clinic will contact u after u call them to arrange a scan. Guys got me in at 6 weeks 5 days I think last time then one more scan 2 weeks later before they discharge u to the gp. Hope the bloods go well today and give u good news.
Arnie - Congratulations!    
Louisoscar -  
Belle -   Hope that the pains were implantation. Timing would be about right.
Shazi - Sorry ur af so heavy, hope it has slowed down a bit now.


----------



## hafsa

Hi all
Had my second beta today and it's gone down to 11 from 29. I am so gutted. My gp said it's not a viable pregnancy but need to speak to guys tomorro about stopping meds etc. 
So gutted.  
Hafsa


----------



## Arnie

I'm so sorry Hafsa    Life is f&cking sh&t sometimes! 
Rachel, at my clinic you have to have 3 afs between tx although saying that I only know their protocol between full cycles or after a m/c.


----------



## Sarah4eva

Arnie        Really happy for you hun. No the nurses haven't gotten back to you. I will email them again. I want to book ashort last minute holiday, but need to find out the date first. 

If anyone wants a little break, there are nice holidays on teletext. Really cheap. Might be going to Spain or Portugal. I need a break!!! lol. 

How is everyone else doing? hope u r all well. Af has hit me hard, really heavy and painful sorry for tmi. 

Hafsa, I'm so sorry hun


----------



## shazicowfan

HELLO EVERYONE,

Hafsa- I'm very sorry to hear your blood levels have dropped. What a cruel twist of fate and it must be very difficult to get your head round.   
Arnie- So glad you have your B.F.P ! Well done, I hope you can maybe start the good luck again for everyone still to test.

Thanks for your replies girls, I feel much better tonight. I think the combination of bad cramp, big clots and just the realisation that all that blood meant the end of the cycle, resulted in me shedding a lot of tears but I feel I needed to have a huge big cry and put it behind me.

My clinic has this policy on trying again - you must have your withdrawal bleed after your b.f.n. then as soon as your first a.f. arrives you can phone them to arrange to try again. I think it will be lovely to keep in touch and hope there will be lots of positives for us all   
love
Shazi x


----------



## shazicowfan

Linzi- I've just noticed your o.t.d. is tomorrow- Good luck


----------



## CLAIRMAC

arnie,    i rang hospital yesterday to check on th8is sickness she didnt seem suprised i was getting sickness just said yr pregnant! i said i know this but its really bad and im only 5 weeks and im just checking if its not the drugs that are making me feel like this.... she said they prob aint helping but some people get bad sickness some people dont looks like yr the one thaqt does    so not that im complaining anyway...but i feel like poo espec when i have a 15 month lad to look after already and work full time eurgh.... cant wait for my scan its going so slow!!!!! how u feeling? x


----------



## Sarah4eva

Linzi   

Clairmac - I have a feeling your having twins. Sorry you're feeling poop. It must be hard especially with a lil one and how your working I don't understand. Maybe you could get some time off. However, sickness is a good sign that all is well. Can't wait for your scan


----------



## rachel1972

hi everyone      to Hafsa

Sarah the holiday sounds like a good idea , i did mention to hubby if it was neg  i wanted to go away but he didnt say anything and with the expense of treatment might have to wait, hope you have a wonderful time - stay intouch

Shazi the big cry sounds good , i dont really do tears anymore but would like to have a good cry and release all those good stress relief hormones after all this hrt .

my af has arrived prober today and im glad i had read all you warnings as its v heavy and i had a parenting course of all things to start yesterday and had pains in the class.  Everyone had to say how many children they had, how ironic.



HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND 
love to all rachel xx


----------



## linzy

It was a BFN for me


----------



## BathBelle

Hi,

Linzy, I'm so sorry  

Rachel,   I hope that you can have your big cry. 

Clairmac, Sorry you're feeling so rubbish.  Have you got a date for your scan yet?

Shazi, It's good news that you can get started soon.

Sarah, Have you booked a holiday yet?  DH and I usually go to Thailand in Feb/Mar to get a bit of winter sun.  

Arnie, Has it sunk in yet  

Hafsa, I'm so sorry  

Polly, When do you go on holiday?

AFM - Feeling a bit low today    Got loads of symptoms and I'm going   wondering whether it's my babybelles or the drugs! Feeling really sick today - so I   that's a good sign!  I'm 7dp6dt so reckon a HPT should be accurate tomorrow but I'm going to try and hold out until Tuesday to test.  OTD is next Friday. 

Love to all,

Belle x


----------



## Sarah4eva

Linzy- i'm so sorry for the BFN hun   

Shazi- are you going to try again soon?

Rachel- I havent booked anything yet, i'm waiting to hear for dates for the next tx. They have some really cheap last minute holidays, but I understand what you mean because tx costs so much. 

Bathbelle- symptoms are a good thing and i'm hoping it's a good sign. Good luck for testing. Got a good feeling about you   Thailand sounds fab but would be too expensive at the moment with all the tx. But was thinking more of Spain or Portugal for a week. 

AFM- The nurse emailed me saying that I need to have atleast one bleed and call on day 1 of my next cycle. So looks like i'll be cycling again soon. I emailed her back to say that I don't usually get ad on my own due to pcos so I would need provera for next cycle. (provera induces a bleed) so i'll see what she replies. Until I find out what's happening, I can't really book a holiday. I also have my DD's bday on the 1st of April so will probably go after the bday. I always seem to book last minute holidays. Last time I went to Turkey we decided 4 days before lol.


----------



## polly16

Linzy -   Take care of yourself.
Bathbelle - Off on holiday today so may not post for a few days. I also had pains and kind of cramping last night. More like a tightening and heat across my womb that lasted a few minutes on and off. Thing is it is so strange cuz last 2 cycles I have also had cramping on night of day 8 and that is why I thought it had worked last time, cuz it was same as first time, however it didn't, so I really don't get why I get it the same at same time. DH thinks maybe I imagine it. Think it so easy to notice symptoms when u r looking out for them and know I got it so wrong last time and symptoms pretty much the same as the first time even though not pregnant so reckon it must just be the way my body reacts to the drugs. Either that or I really do imagine it!!! Sure IVF is enough to make me crazy!!! Lol Hope ur symptom checking not driving u crazy. I am actually doing pretty well for me as I think I have more or less accepted what will be, will be. However, would like to stay PUPO forever and not have to get the result of the test! Think it a good idea for u to hold out a bit longer before u test cuz it is still so early right now. Wish u all the best for when u do decide to test.  
Sarah - Hope u do manage to find a way to fit in your holiday. Sure it would do you the world of good to go away and spend some 'me' time before u get back into a new tx.
Rachel - Know what u mean about the money, however we have gone away for a week to the exotic location of Wales and it cost £270 for the week for a lovely 2 bed cottage near the Pembrokeshire coast with underfloor heating and over a hundred acres of woodland to ourselves and the owners to walk thru in the sunshine so do consider it. In the scale of the thousands we have already spent on IVF it doesn't seem much when it will do us so much good to relax and get away from it all.
Shazi - Think big cry sounds very therapeutic. Hope u r getting lots of hugs from dh.  
Hafsa - How r u?  
Hello to everyone else. Hope u r all doing ok.


----------



## OnemoreEvs

Hiya Girls

Sorry for not posting for ages. Looks like there has been a mixture of good and bad news.

Shazi, Sarah4, Linzy, Rachel and Louisocar....  I hope you are ok....x

Hafsa.....i can't believe how cruel your own body has been. To give you the BFP then snatch it away.

Bathbelle and Polly......how you both baring up?? Have you resisted temptation BB? 

Arnie.......Congrtulations on the   xxx


AFM......went to cardiff for a meeting with work. Got totally wound up with my manager and a girl I work with who is pregnant with her 3rd accidental baby....no one knows about me obviously but they do know we had a failed cycle before christmas....I was horrified at her insessant belly rubbing and moaning about being fat....I snapped and let her have it. After reading some of the sad posts on here im glad I did. After a 4 hour drive home thurs night I was having some nasty pains yesterday morning so rang the unit. They brought me in for an early scan. Happy to report there was one little sac with a nice yolk and the startings of a fetal pole. Still going back on the 31st of March for offical scan. The sonographer said it all looks textbook so was relieved. (.)(.)'s are starting to chill out...not as tender, I have no sickness.....I have gone off a couple of things. I have been waking very very early in the mornings (4-5am). I really would like more sypmtoms......Just to let me know that its really happening. Bring on the pains....bad back sickness the lot. Ive waited a long time to feel them! As have we all. Take care all xxx


----------



## Arnie

Linzy, really sorry tx wasnt successful this time     How are you holding up?
Hafsa, still so gutted for you honey    
Bathbelle, so did you resist the temptation to test?   
Sarah, so good you can start again so quickly, although if you could squeeze in a holiday too that would be great for relaxing you in anticipation of it! 
Polly, have a great holiday!!!
Onemorevs, so good that they scanned you early and great news that all looks as it should. 31st March is my official scan date too and it cant come round quickly enough for me. I cant decide whether to go see my gp or not. Last time I got pregnant the surgery said I didnt need to see the doctor but I'm so worried about m/c again I'm not sure whether I should try and get them to prescribe high dose folic acid or anything else which can help against m/c. I know they'll tell me i'm worrying about nothing and the last one was probably due to problems with the baby but at my age and being unable to get pregnant naturally I just feel I havent got the time or money to just see if I lose this one as well. But I hate going to the doctors and they probably'll refuse anyway. Ughhh! Why is this so difficult?


----------



## OnemoreEvs

Arnie.....I know exactly where you are coming from. I went to my docs as soon as I got my BFP and begged them to give me a beta HCG blood test as the unit I go to doesnt offer them routinely. My gp said no....she said there was nothing they could do one way or another now and fate will be the decider......NOT what you want to hear when in our position.....I have read in Zita West that she prescribes vit E to prevent miscarrage. Obviously this isn't me telling you what to do but it is something I have decided to do from the start. This is a really testing time and one that doesnt dissapear once you get that precious cargo in your arms. Its constant worry but worth every minute xxxx


----------



## Arnie

Onemoreeves, thanks for understanding. And its rubbish that the fates will decide, on my other thread a girl had at least 3 1st trimester m/c, tested negative for all usual m/c tests and is now just about 40 weeks having taken extra progesterone and high dose folic acid (will check if anything else) with this latest pregnancy. Can you remember what dose Zita West suggests for vit E?


----------



## OnemoreEvs

Im sorry no I can't......I have been using a 400ui dose though xx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hello,

Linzy- I'm truly sorry your result was a b.f.n. Sending lots of    your way.

Bathbelle and Polly- please please lets hope you end this thread on a high and both get B.F.P's

I'm glad to hear all the B.F.P's are doing well and great news that your scan went well OnemoreEvs

love
Shazi x


----------



## rachel1972

hi all

hi linzy   hope you are ok

polly - pembrokeshire is lovely i agree but not sunny and hot !! really need a big dose of sun.

Good luck all of those you are waiting still, hope you are being treated well.

Im still feeling a little numb and wish i didnt have to wait til 6th may to see consultant.

hi shazi and sarah hope you have been seeking comort in children i know i have, we are lucky to be able to do that.

xx


----------



## M2M

Morning everyone 

I have been really bad at keeping up with this thread but I do read it!
*Sarah4eva* - Would you mind adding me to the list please? My OTD is 27th March.   

*Linzy, Louisoscar, Dreams4eva, Rachel, Shazi and Giulia* - Sending you all a massive hug. I am so sorry to read your news.  The feeling of seeing that BFN is the most gutting thing in the world and nobody deserves that. I am wishing you all the strength in the world for when you try again.   

*Arnie* - HUGE CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR  !!! I am so thrilled for you!    I hope your wait for a scan goes by really quickly.   

As for me am feeling like I've done 10 rounds with Mike Tyson... so bruised and beaten up, back ache, boob ache, tummy ache, leg ache, rib ache...!!! One week until my clinic OTD.


----------



## Sarah4eva

Hi all, hope you're all doing well. 

M2M I've added you to the list hun.......goodluck for otd.

Good luck for all those waiting for a scan, the wait is probably worse than the 2ww. Try not to stress as it's not good for your bubbas, have positive thoughts, smile, laugh and leave all the worries to fate. 

Rachel - yes hun we r lucky to have our children. They keep us busy and make us forget our problems. I sometimes think that maybe I was just lucky once and may never get another chance, and then I remind myself to be positive. Even if that is the case, I am just happy that I am a mum. I just don't want DD to be the only child, I grew up as an only child and I hated it, playing alone etc...and everyone had siblings and I felt left out. However, we r still lucky to have what we have and I thank God each day for giving me her. 

Also, I would love to adopt it's always been something I wanted, even before I knew I would have problems ttc. I would love to adopt from abroad, like India. But adoption abroad is so expensive starting from £6000 and thats just the agency fees in the UK. 

Hope the rest are well.


----------



## M2M

Thank you so much *Sarah*.  However I'm now going to be a pain and ask you to change it because my clinic told me today that they have given me the wrong OTD!  I knew it must be wrong (as it was ridiculous... 22dpo) and they have now changed it to 24th March. Could you please amend it on the list? Thank you.  
Sending lots of positive vibes to those of you awaiting testing or scans.


----------



## BathBelle

Hi,

Sarah, Have you booked a holiday yet?  We always tend to book last minute breaks but I've never left it until 4 days before going    I love Turkey and we try to go at least once a year.  What part did you go to?  About 18 months ago DH and I spent a month travelling up the coast from Bodrum to Istanbul.  It made an interesting journey as we travelled by public transport and hadn't booked any accommodation.  It was a bit of a problem in some of the places where they weren't used to foreign tourists but we had a great time and I'd love to go back to some of the places we visited. 

Polly, I hope that you are having a lovely holiday  A week in a Pembrokeshire cottage with your own woodland and close to the coast sounds amazing   I hope the sun is shining for you. 

OnemoreEvs, Its excellent news that the scan showed everything it should   Do you have any other symptoms yet?

Arnie, Did you ask your GP or clinic about the Vit E as OnemoreEvs suggested or are you going to self prescribe?

Shazi, How are you?

Rachel, Could you see if you could get a cancellation follow up before May?

M2M, I hope your aches are better today  Pleased you've got a new OTD.  My OTD is 20 days after ov.

AFM - I've managed to keep away from the pee sticks so far I'm really struggling though but I've promised DH I wont test until tomorrow.  AF has stayed away thankfully, last time she arrived 14 dp EC but I guess this time it would be the extra progesterone and progynova keeping her at bay.  I've managed to get a sick note from the GP for this week, so I am having a lazy day today.  DH is off work tomorrow so we will either be celebrating or commiserating together.  I know I'm testing a bit early but I reckon 11dp6dt is plenty.  

Love to all,

Belle x


----------



## M2M

Great news about getting a sicknote *BathBelle* and I am sending you all the luck in the world for your test.


----------



## linzy

Hello Ladies I'm sorry I haven't posted for a while,

M2M-    For your OTD    

Bathbelle- Good luck for tomorrow      I hope your celebrating   

Congrats to all those who have got BFP's  

  To those BFN's  

AFM- My husband took Friday off work and took me out for dinner and I also had a few drinks on Friday night too, my first since October. AF arrived yesterday and it's very heavy and very painfull so I didn't even get dressed! I've phoned for treatment this morning I have 2 embryo's left I'm hoping they are 2 lucky ones


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Sorry have not been around much since my BFN.  Sorry to all those joining me with the BFNs  
Woo-hoo for Arnie  

Bathbelle, will be thinking of you tomorrow, best of luck hun xx


----------



## OnemoreEvs

Good luck Bathbelle for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Arnie

Rachel, any chance of a cancellation before your May appointment?   
M2M, thats a far better OTD    are you resisting the tempatation to test earlier?
Bathbelle, am keeping my fingers crossed for tomorrow      
Linzy, sorry af is being a b&tch.Will keep an eye out for you for when you try again with your other frosties     
I had some bleeding yesterday which totally freaked me out but nothing since so trying to calm down about it. Thanks for all your good wishes xxx


----------



## BathBelle

Hi,

It's a BFN for me        I know it's a bit early but 17dpo should be plenty to detect on a HPT, I'll keep testing til Friday but I'm not expecting the result to change      

Love to all,

Belle x


----------



## CLAIRMAC

awwww bathbelle i really thought you would get a bfp xxxx sorry to hear that and my love goes to you and all who got a bfn xxxxx


well ive got my scan today i rang yesterday as i had a few weird pains and sat morn there was light pink on my tissue?  but nothing since she said can scan ealy see whats going on so my scan is 1015 today!! im so scared!!!! xx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi girls,

Bathbelle- I'm so sorry you got a B.F.N.   I really hoped that you would get a good result as you totally deserved it after spending all that time on the meds. 

Clairmac- good luck for your scan today

Arnie-   that you don't have any more bleeding

Polly and M2M- Good luck. It looks likes it all down to you now for any B.F.P's

Linzy- sounds like you have a lovely husband, taking the day off work for you. Mine's is trying to be supportive but I can see him thinking "God, what's up with her now" sometimes!

love
Shazi x


----------



## OnemoreEvs

Bathbelle I'm so sorry xxxx


----------



## M2M

Just a quick post to say I have got my    but am being extremely cautious. My tests are very faint and I'm going  to be asking for a HCG blood test on OTD as I am worried. But for the  moment... I am pregnant, 4w4d, and that is the most pregnant I have ever  been so am trying to enjoy it for what it is. I'm very scared that it's  going to disappear before Thursday but I guess I just wanted to  acknowledge it here because this is cause for celebration (personally,  for me, with my history) whatever happens next.

Sorry I don't  sound more excited but I'm just very worried. I am a bit up and down. I  should be getting stronger positives by now, I know that, as I am 18dpo.  However the "glass half full" part of me is thinking my embies were  average quality and had some cell loss when thawed, plus they had been  frozen so may be a bit slower than fresh embies.


----------



## Sarah4eva

Bathbelle i'm so sorry hun   I really hope it changes for you. I went Marmaris once and loved it.  

Clairmac good luck for your scan, will be waiting for de good news   

M2M Congrats   try and enjoy your pregnancy and be positive


----------



## linzy

Bathbelle- I'm sorry to hear about your bfn


----------



## M2M

*Bathbelle* - I am so sorry honey.  I have been there and know how horrendously gutting it is. Big hugs for you.  Sorry I didn't see your post before I posted earlier... 

Sending you loads and loads of love.


----------



## OnemoreEvs

M2M.....Congratulations honey!!!! Rest now.....keep calm and enjoy the moment xxxxx


----------



## BathBelle

Hi and thank you for your kind words girls  

M2M, Congratulations  

Clairmac, I hope your scan went well  

Arnie, I hope that there has been no more spotting  

I'll try to catch up properly tomorrow, love to all,

Belle x


----------



## CLAIRMAC

well all went well and its twins!!!! still hasnt sunk in really but she did say they are mesauring small for 6 weeks but she said she found it hard to measure them , im being scanned again next week to see if they have grown! but 2 heartbeats were there and apart from being small all was good!


----------



## M2M

Thank you for all the congratulations ladies.  Don't think I'll believe it until OTD but that's less than 24 hours away... just    that it's still there tomorrow and wasn't all a dream! 

*CLAIRMAC* - OMG how exciting is this?!! Wow! You must be over the moon! I am sure the size discrepancy is down to the awkwardness of the scan and nothing to worry about. Good luck with next week's scan.   

*BathBelle* - Thank you  how are you feeling?

*OnemoreEvs* - Thank you and congratulations to you too... not sure if I've spoken to you on here before as I'm quite new to this thread but just seen your BFP in your sig.  How you feeling?

*Sarah4eva* - Thank you for updating me on the list and hopefully I will get one of those dancing pompom smilies tomorrow... have always wanted one! How are you feeling? Are you getting set for FET #2 already? How soon do you think you'll be able to get going?


----------



## OnemoreEvs

Hi M2M.....im feeling very emotional today. A constant dragging feeling downstairs. I wish I had more symptoms......such a scary time xx


----------



## Sarah4eva

Clairmac     I told you, you was having twins. Seeing the heartbeats is a really good sign and don't worry about them measuring small for dates. My DD measured small at 7 week scan but she was fine. As long as you've seen the heartbeats. Yaaaay I'm sooo happy for you hun. 

M2M- Your pompoms are soon to come   The nurse said that the Dr is writing up a plan for me and will get back to me later this week. I might be starting nexy cycle unless the Dr thinks otherwise. 

All the BFN ladies let's stay positive it is just a set back, we will pick ourselves up and try again. Next time we WILL get BFP'S     

As for holiday plans i've decided to go to my sister's house in Holland for a week. I'll be going with my mum, DH, and DD. My sister had a baby in November and I haven't seen her. She has 4 kids. 

Also, I really want to see her third born who just turned 5yrs old as she isn't well. Poor thing has cancer and has had both her kidneys and uterus removed   she is on the waiting list for transplant. My sis sent me pics of the kids recently and my heart melted looking at her as she just looked so sick. So it will be nice to spend some time with them and DD will love company too.


----------



## M2M

*OnemoreEvs* - I've had that dragging feeling too... sort of like AF cramps but not really painful?

*Sarah* - You are completely right about the BFNs just being a setback. They are just an unfortunate delay that some of us encounter from time to time.  They don't stop us getting our ultimate goal, just make the journey that much more frustrating! Believe me I've been there!  Great news that you are starting again soon. It'll be your turn next time! Sorry about your niece.  Bless her, I am glad you will be spending some time with the family soon. Plus a trip to Holland sounds lovely!


----------



## OnemoreEvs

Sarah....your post set me off. Poor little thing and poor your sister having to watch her baby go through that. I hope you have a lovely family get together when you go  xxx

M2M.....my problems seem insignificant after reading Sarah's post! Yes its like AF is about to appear at any moment. Next thursday's scan can't come quick enough xxx


----------



## BathBelle

Hi All,

OnemoreEvs, Hoping you start throwing up soon lol  

M2M, Only one more sleep until your OTD and you get a Pom Pom Girl.  

Sarah, How awful for your dear niece and sister    Life can be so cruel.  

Clairmac, OMG Twins    And seeing both their HBs must of been amazing.  I   that next weeks scan goes well.

Linzy, I   that your two remaining frosties are the sticky ones.  Do you know yet when you're going to have your next FET?

Shazi, I'm pleased that your DH is being supportive and I'm sure he's not really thinking that.  

Arnie, How are you?  

Princess-Debbie, How are you?  Have you had your follow up yet?  Sorry if you've already said you have I can't remember  

Rachel, Any luck with getting an earlier appointment?

Polly, I hope that you are having a lovely holiday.  The weather here is fantastic today so I hope that it is the same with you  

AFM - Still only one lonesome line on the HPT    This FET has really taking it's toll on me - who was it that said FETs were easier?!  I've been discussing adoption with DH but he wants to have another ICSI.  Initially we said we'd have 4 fresh cycles, but now I'm not so sure.  I think we'll have another cycle (our third fresh) as soon as we can, fingers crossed for May AF.  I asked during my last follow up about AH but they didn't do it with the FET as I guess that the frosties were already 6 days old it was too late, even though they weren't hatching.

Did anyone watch Bang goes the theory on BBC1 on Monday?  There was a bit on there about IVF.

Love to all,

Belle x


----------



## Princess-Debbie

Hiya bath belle so sorry about your BFN  
I also found that fet was very stressful, not easy at all.  We have our follow up next week, am losing all hope that this will work and only really had one proper go but we will see.....

Hope you are ok Hun x


----------



## CLAIRMAC

thanks girls still in shok    but keeping my fingers crossed they carry on growing!


i have to agree fet is really stressful even more so than fresh .. !


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone, 
had a busy couple of days but decided today would be a 'working from home' day ... so a bit of FF-ing and then off to town   
Clairmac, woohoo for twins!!! Cant remember whether you have any children already? the thought of twins scare me slightly but would certainly get this whole having babies thing out the way in one go!
I have to say found FET so much better than compared to my last cycle .. it went so fast but then I didnt have to downreg so from starting tablets to testing was just a month.
Princess-Debbie, its so difficult not to lose hope straight after an unsuccessful tx but there is no reason why tx shouldnt work for you. Its good that your follow up is so soon.  I hope they have some encouraging words for you    
Bathbelle, so sorry to hear that your FET wasnt successful this time. I totally understand where you're coming from about being unsure how many cycles you can cope with. DH and I always said 3 fresh cycles but our 2nd one was so difficult for me emotionally and physically that the thought of doing another fresh cycle fills me with dread. However, having said that, I do know that we do what we have to do and if that involves sticking a needle (or several!) in ourselves for weeks then we do it.  I'll be looking out for you in May and keeping my fingers crossed that it'll be 3rd time lucky for you.    
Sarah, your poor niece ... and your sister.  It really does put everything into perspective when you hear abouta little girl suffering like that    
Saving the best for last ..... congratulations M2M, so pleased to hear it was a BFP for you!!!


----------



## M2M

Thanks so much everyone. It's official, it's a  and today is my OTD... gosh I am so relieved. Please let me have a dancing pom pom girl now! I have wanted one for AGES!!!  I have had blood taken for reassurance this morning, but the clinic nurse said my HPTs look totally normal and she's expecting my bloods to be normal as well. I will get the results at 2.30pm when I go back to pick up drugs/prescription/scan date (OMG!)

I can't believe FET actually worked for me.    My faith is restored. IT CAN WORK! This was with my remaining frosties, the two left in the freezer that weren't pulled out last time. It gives me chills to think my clinic wanted me to thaw all four of mine last time (on my negative cycle) and pick the best two... thank god I said that I wanted to "thaw conservatively" and just two at a time, because these ones clearly needed to be kept in the freezer for this Spring, so Mummy could get her thyroid sorted and some extra meds to help them stick. Am so happy.

*OnemoreEvs* - I am pretty sure AF-like pains are soooo common in early pregnancy. Zita West mentions them in her book. Don't you wish pregnancy and AF symptoms were totally different? It doesn't half make us panic! 

*BathBelle* - I am so sorry you are still only getting that one line. It is such a cruel sight and I hate that anyone has to see it. 

*Princess-Debbie* - Sending you a big hug and loads of luck for your follow-up appointment. 

*Arnie* - Thank you!  How are you feeling today? 

I agree with what everyone on here is saying about FETs, by the way! Sometimes I think people think FET is "easy" and it really isn't. There is no way that FETs are easier... it's a myth!  On my fresh cycle I used Buserelin, Merional (stimming) and Utrogestan pessaries. That's three drugs. On my FET cycles I've used Buserelin, Evorel patches, Estradiol Valerate tabletsnd Utrogestan pessaries. That's MORE drugs not fewer. Plus I am now having to continue the patches and tablets until my scan, as well as the pessaries, whereas the girls at my clinic on a fresh cycle are just continuing pessaries!

Not to mention the thaw, which I think is far more stressful than waiting to see how many eggs have fertilised, because generally you only have one or two. I didn't find stimming or EC that stressful in my fresh cycle so I have found both FETs more hard-going. Then of course the stats for FET are generally a bit lower, and most of us have already had one failed fresh cycle so that's a worry too. Total myth - FET is way more stressful.

Big hugs to all who need them.


----------



## CLAIRMAC

thanks! and arnie i have a 15 month old boy arghhhhhhhhhhh oh well i cant complain i didnt hold much hope in my fet working and thinking it cant happen again for us and it did with twins a mother to 3!!!! ****!!!!!!!!!!!! ha ha well we will see anyway i know lots can happen from now to even 12 weeks so threw a sickie today and lying in bed with laptop   , we have already started discussing things like me giving up work can afford 3 sets of childcare , changing our car to a 7 seater so many changes but im sure it will be all good fun and my son will have fun too being big bro to twins he he!!! but ive been readingh (googling) the measurements on my scan it said one twin was 4.7mm the other 5mm she said thats on the small side everything im reading on here says the opposite and that at 6 weeks thats absolutley normal and to see a heartbeat too is good , so im not sure what she was going on about im confused?? will ask on tues for next scan       


keep going ladies who haver got a bfn easy for me to say i know but it only takes one and lil m2m the last 2 which wasnt obv rated as good as the first ones she used have worked so you nnever know whats round the corner xx keep positive! xxxx


ladies who have a bfp well done!!! hope one of you have twins too        xxx


----------



## rachel1972

hi everyone

Bathbelle - im so sorry for you   

m2m congrats love the photo of embies 

I have been feeling really ok and had some reki yesterday and had a vision of angels which was v comforting.

Im actually relieved it didnt work in a way as i dont have to destroy my remaining embies and will be able to give them the chance of life too.  We have two left and even though i have only had one put back before as the remaining ones are 'poor' quality im thinking of having both put back on a natural cycle - reallly dont want any more drugs - does anyone know of any stats on medicated versus natural fet success rates?

xx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hello everyone,

M2M- Massive congratulations on a long awaited for B.F.P. It's nice to hear good news

Clairmac- Wow! Twins! Double congratulations, that is amazing to think you will be a mum of 3 by the end of the year.

Good luck to everyone awaiting their scans , it seems such a long wait doesn't it.

Glad to hear those with B.F.N.'s are feeling a bit better and thinking of future cycles. Lets hope we meet next time round and get those B.F.P's

love
Shazi x


----------



## BathBelle

Hi Girls,

OTD today and it's a definite BFN  

Princess Debbie, Good luck for you appointment next week.

Clairmac, Good luck for your scan next week.  Silly nurse worrying you    Good old Dr Google   I think seeing the HBs was the most important thing  

Arnie, Hope you bought something nice in town?

M2M, I trust your bloods were good?

Rachel,  My clinic said that their results for natural and medicated were about the same    I really hope you can have a natural cycle.

Shazi, When are you hoping to cycle again?  

Polly, I   that you have good news in the morning.

AFM - I'm going out on a mission to get drunk tonight    Given I've not had a drink for a while it'll probably only take 1 glass of wine though so I'll be a cheap date  

Love to all,

Belle x


----------



## OnemoreEvs

bathbelle.......im so sorry to hear that. I really hope you get the prize very soon xxx


----------



## polly16

Unfortunately we got a bfn as well. Am gutted. Tested yesterday morning cuz today at parents and didn't want to be bursting into tears with them there! So shared a bottle of wine with dh yesterday evening and trying to put it behind us. I didn't have too high hopes of this tx working anyway cuz always knew odds against us. However, it is the thought that this could go on and on and on with negative after negative that is depressing cuz I know I can't stop. Having another baby just everything to me at the moment. Will start new tx on my next af. It has not arrived yet and have stopped all the drugs as of this morning, then I gotta wait till my day 21 and d/r for 2-3 weeks as I will be on long protocol again.

We had a lovely holiday btw. Lots of sunshine and warmth. The cottage was lovely and was all on one level except for one step up to the bedrooms so lo was happy running around everywhere and they had toys there too so it was all easy. We went on lots of trips and lo got so much attention pottering around and smiling at everyone.

Congrats to M2M and   to Bathbelle.

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## M2M

*Polly* - I am so sorry.  Gutted for you. You have your lovely Isla though so there is everything chance it will happen for you again before too long. Stay positive, although I know how hard it is with every knock-back.  Don't you just wish you could see into the future? I am thinking of you today.
*
CLAIRMAC* - Well said.  
Stay positive ladies.    It will work for you, either this time or next time or the time after that, but KEEP TRYING. We wouldn't be here if this wasn't the most important thing in the world to us. Never give up and you will get your dream. 

*Rachel* - I've heard loads of good things about natural FET cycles, in fact I got myself into a panic before my first medicated FET (my clinic doesn't offer natural FET) because most of the success stories I was reading were from natural FET cycles! So I would go for it if I were you, if you have normal cycles anyway and it's on offer.  Fewer drugs can only be a good thing. Good luck.
*Shazi* - I have everything crossed for you.   

*BathBelle* - Yes thank you, bloods were as expected at this stage and well within normal ranges so I'm happy. I did wonder about getting a repeat but I don't feel the need, as I am starting to feel sick and my other symptoms are still strong. So am just trusting in my body to let me know everything is okay.  Did you have a good night last night? Hope you're not suffering too badly with a hangover today. 

Big hugs to all who need them.


----------



## polly16

M2M - Were u prescribed anything different for this FET or are you taking supplements? Thanks. I know. It is good having Isla - am very grateful for her. Do keep wondering why worked first time tho and not now - trying work out anything that could be different and find reasons so any advice re. supplements, diet etc that u think does actually work would be good.


----------



## M2M

If you see my signature you'll see my history... yes, this cycle was different for me (meds-wise). I had Level 1 immune testing done after my second BFN and found out I had high antithyroid peroxidase antibodies (normal range is <30, mine were 400+!) and my TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone) was also a little on the high side for fertility despite being diagnosed and treated for hypothyroidism already. With some adjustments and mild immune meds (nothing scary, just some steroids and supplements) I got my   - have you ever had any investigations into immune stuff?


----------



## polly16

No, not had any investigations into immunes. Could I have immune issues even tho carried Isla to term?


----------



## M2M

Yes, there are a few ladies who develop post-partum thyroid issues, but honestly, the thyroid side of things is the only bit I really understand as the rest of my immunes came back normal. I would honestly suggest you look into getting Level 1 immunes done (not yet but as soon as the IVF meds are totally out of your system - maybe in a few weeks or a month) and it MAY provide some answers. There are some brilliant, informed ladies on here (who know a LOT more than I do and who have been so helpful to me) who have made the whole scary "reproductive immunology" journey so much less scary for me. 

There was a very famous and well-loved fertility doctor called Alan Beer and his theory was that nothing in IVF is really about "good luck". If a cycle fails, it's because there's something wrong, either with the embryo, the womb, or something else "toxic" in the body preventing pregnancy. He said that we are meant to be able to reproduce and "unexplained infertility" is not good enough: there will be a reason! Check out the Immunology section on here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0 - there's loads of stuff, most of it TOTALLY irrelevant to my immune issues - I am on the Underactive Thyroid thread. The girls there are great.  But it might not be your thyroid, it might be something totally different, so get the tests done - my GP did mine for me, for free, and I got the results back in a week. That was in October. It was one of those "lightbulb" moments where you wish you had known before what you know now.

Also check out the amazing FAQ put together by *agate* who is like an immunology expert on here.  It's here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0 and yes it is long... check out the section of Level 1 immune testing, take it to your GP, and ask for every test on the list. Then come back here, type up your results and the ladies will help decipher them.


----------



## BathBelle

Polly, I'm so sorry hun    Not read posts properly just quickly logged on to see whether you'd posted.  Will try to catch up tomorrow morning  

Belle x


----------



## Sarah4eva

I'm so sorry Polly


----------



## OnemoreEvs

Polly xxx


----------



## polly16

Thank you girls. x

Hope u r all well and had a good weekend.


----------



## shazicowfan

Hello girls,

Polly- I'm very sorry it didn't work out. Sending you big hugs   

I hope that next time round it will be a different story for all of us who got B.F.N's and hopefully we can look forward to some New Year or spring babies. When I done my first f.e.t. it was quite a successful thread with an awful lot of twins and someone said that some research suggested people may be more likely to fall pregnant with a spring baby as it follows closely with nature and lots of animals being born in spring. It might be a load of rubbish but I think there may be a grain of truth in it and hopefully we will have more luck next time. I plan to take time out in April and start again in May!

I hope all you pregnant ladies are keeping well. Roll on the scans!

love
Shazi x


----------



## nikki1985

Hi all I had my ET on Friday and my OTS is the 8th this is my 2nd cycle although used frozen embies this time only been 2 days and i feel like it has been a year the 2ww is always the worst
good luck to all
hope you all get that BFP xxxx


----------



## Arnie

Rachel, know what you mean about not wanting to leave any frosties without giving them a chance.  We've already said, regardless what happens with this pregnancy we will have to go back for our one solitary frostie at some point.
Bathbelle, so sorry it was a definite BFN for you this time   . Hope you enjoyed your boozy do    
Polly, really sorry to hear that it was a negative for you too    . Will be keeping my fingers crossed that this next tx is successful for you    
M2M, glad your symptoms are going strong! I'm still seriously lacking any!    
Nikki, woohoo for getting through ET. I hope you've got lots of fun to keep you occupied over the next 2 weeks. xx


----------



## BathBelle

Hi,

Polly, I'm pleased that you had a lovely holiday even though it was marred by the BFN    I was hoping to start again straight away too but I can't get an appointment with the consultant until 26th April.  I'm going to ask for antagonist protocol (had enough of DR) with assisted hatching this time.    

M2M, Thanks for the links.  I'm going to print of the tests and go to my GP    

Shazi, I heard that more people get pg in the summer and have spring babies - It's also something to do with the increased vit D from the sunshine.  Lets hope there's lots of sunshine in May for our next tx's.

Nikki, Congrats on being PUPO   Have you got anything nice planned for your 2WW?

Arnie, I failed miserably on my mission to get drunk - I just wasn't in the mood and it didn't taste very nice.  I am   that you won't have to use that little frostie for a long time yet  

Well AF has arrived with a vengeance.  I forgot how painful AF is after a negative cycle.  I spent all yesterday throwing up because of the pain and today I'm bleeding so heavily.  Loads of clots as well  Sorry  .  I went back to work today but left at lunch time as I just felt that I was leaking.  Had a meeting with my big boss and after he asked how the tx went, I just about held it together without blubbing everywhere.  One of my staff brought me some rose quartz which I thought was a lovely gesture  

I hope that everyone is well.

Belle x


----------



## Sarah4eva

Hi all, how is everyone getting on? The nurse finally called me back. And I am ready to start again woohoooooooo   The Dr has written out my plan and I have to go on wednesday to pick up my prescription to take marvelon for 21 days (aka 21 day pill) then when I get a bleed I could start hrt. I'm glad i'm starting soon rather than just waiting around for it. I have 7 frosties, so having another fet. I hope and   I get a BFP this time. Good luck to all those that are trying again soon, hopefully we can cycle together regardless of whether we're having fet or fresh cycles.

Bathbelle sorry about the pain and clots its horrible I know, i'll be starting end of April too, keep trying to phone in and ask for any cancellations. Maybe you can try and say You don't think you'll be able to keep that appointment and ask if they have another date, maybe sooner   , if they dont have then say its ok i'll just keep that one lol. 

I did the same thing, I had an appointment for March, I told them I couldn't keep it then asked if they had another appointment so they said April, I said no that's too far. Then they said we have a cancellation in January   and I was like yeah that sounds great.


----------



## OnemoreEvs

Great news Bathbelle....fingers crossed this time xxx


----------



## linzy

Hi Ladies hope your all well?  
Sarah- It looks like we will be cycle buddies again lol  
I start down regging again on the 11th April so I'm determined to have a good night out before then I really need it I feel abit like I've stayed in so long that I've been forgotten about!


----------



## polly16

Linzy - U better fit in that night out quick cuz really not long before it all starts again for u!!! Fingers crossed it is more successful this time.
Sarah - Good news that u can start again straight away. Know what u mean about wanting to get started asap - feels much better to be moving towards the goal for having a baby than be waiting. Good luck on your new cycle.  
Bathbelle - I don't think I will get a follow up for ages either, however I talked to the doctor beforehand about if it failed and was told I could start again straight away (fingers crossed they don't try and go back on this - can't get thru to them still) but anyway, I really don't see why u would need a follow up before u could start. At my last follow up it was just a very short chat - no bloods, scans or anything. Have u tried asking if u can start d/r again before your follow up? Great u have a plan for what u want next cycle tho. All sounds good. af arrived for me too today.   Sorry to hear it has been so horrible for u.
Arnie - Thank you. Wish u all the best with your pregnancy.
Shazi - I hope so too! Good luck for when u start again in May.


----------



## OnemoreEvs

Girls I wish you absolutely every bit of luck possible for your next cycles.......!!! Im also glad to hear you are going to be cycling together again. Where would be without this sort of support. I send you loads of positive thoughts that this is your turn this time xxxx


----------



## polly16

Yay! Just got myself booked into new ICSI and start d/r on 18th April!


----------



## OnemoreEvs

Nice one Polly xx


----------



## Arnie

You lot dont hang around!    Pleased to hear you guys are able to start so soon, have already started reading your diaries, Sarah and Bathbelle, will be hoping and praying that next time you are all successful


----------



## rachel1972

hi everyone

It sounds like everyone is coming to terms with their situation, and are moving foward, I hope shazi, sarah, linzi and bathbell, sorry if i missed anyone, we all meet again soon and have a great big positive all round.

Good luck to all you pg ladies, hope  you are enjoying every minuite of the pregnancy.

best wishes xxx


----------



## JodeciMaz

Evening ladies 

URGENT ADVICE NEEDED!!!!! BFN TURNED BFP today some month later ARGH!!!!!!

I was on this thread but got a BFN & since have been absent. I have had over the past few days odd random spotting & still no proper AF since OTD back in Feb. Also now I have had since about 11am had bad lower abdomen pain in Left side - I hae had n eptopic pg & I think left tube removed. So I did a PG test, not sure why but I did. IT CAME BACK BFP - OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I want to be happy but the pain & spotting doing my head in, left a VM for my clinic & will see what they say, pain is not getting any better, any suggestions ladies? Also I had my follow up appointment yesterday -How weird is that?

Thanks 

Jodie


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Jodie,

Unfortunately I can't give you any useful advice as I think this is a very unusual situation but I just wanted to wish you well and I'm hoping that there is some good news for you tomorrow!
Good luck, I hope you manage to get some sleep tonight

love
Shazi x


----------



## BathBelle

Hi,

Jodie, OMG - How are you today?  What did the clinic say?  

Sarah, Linzy and Polly, It's great that you've all got plans to start again soon.  I'll probably be a little bit behind you.  I'm hoping to start on day 2 of my next AF which I reckon will be around mid-late May.

Shazi, Looks as though we'll be cycling together  

Rachel, Have you got a start date yet?

OnemoreEvs, thanks for the positive thoughts.

Arnie, I'll probably be really bad at keeping my diary up to date.  I hadn't kept one for years but did one a fews years ago when I went backpacking through Vietnam.  I love reading it back now.

AFM - I've booked a holiday    Off to Turkey for two weeks end Apr/early May. I hope AF doesn't arrive early  

Belle x


----------



## rachel1972

hi all 

belle - i dont know when yet my clinic arent able to follow up util 6th of may and then i hope it will be may/june time for transfer.  have a great holiday i wish we could do that.  will you be june start fo tx then?


----------



## polly16

Rachel - Hopefully they will be able to give u the dates you want at your appointment. Annoying u have to have your follow up before you can book yourself onto your next cycle.
Belle - That still is not too far away. Hope u have a lovely holiday in Turkey - think it be really good thing to get u all relaxed and stress free before your tx.
Jodie - What did your clinic say?
OnemoreEvs - Thanks. How r u?
Hello to everyone else.


----------



## JodeciMaz

Hi Ladies 

I called clinic who said not to worry too much - much easier said than done as I was experiencing the same symptons as last ectopic. So I went to hospital early pregnancy clinic had scan, could not see much as really early pregnancy, they think only a couple of weeks, which means it's a natural pregnancy. I have an unusual something near or around my ovary which they thought could be ectopic, so took bloods & have just called me back to say inconclusive & I have to go back in in 48 hours to see. So more waiting!!!!!!!!!!
So for now I am PG but not feeling over the moon as I still hae spotting & pain & really hoping it's not ectopic & it will all sort itself out.     
In bed watching crap TV, Oh the joys. Will now be able to catch up with all you ladies though.
Jodie


----------



## OnemoreEvs

aww Jodi.....what a mental rollercoaster!!!! I hope it turns out be ok for you...

Polly....Im good thanks...keeping positive and quietly and patiently waiting for the ok xxxxx thank you for asking. 

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing ok xxx


----------



## BathBelle

Jodie, I'm keeping everything crossed for you honey  

Rachel, If AF arrives on time, around 16th May (I have really long cycles!) then I hope to start menopur on day 2, which would mean EC would be 31 May.  So it looks as though we'll be cycling together too  

Belle x


----------



## Sarah4eva

Jodie I wish you the best of luck hun, I really hope it's good news for you.
  
  How is everyone else getting on? I went to the fertility clinic on  Wednesday and got all my meds, injections etc...I have to take day 21 pills. Today is day 3 wohooo lol. I'm also gonna have an aqua scan which checks my womb and tubes to see if there's any problem that might cause the embies not to implant. They will also have a trial ET where thet pretend they are doing the transfer to see where is the best place to put the embryos. I really hope it works this time, for all of us. Oh i forgot, I have my baseline scan on the 3rd May


----------



## JodeciMaz

Morning ladies - Just a quicky, been for more bloods this am so hopefully will find out more later. Fingers crossed


----------



## polly16

Jodie -


----------



## JodeciMaz

Hi Ladies - Thanks for all the    , much needed. Got my results from bloods yesterday & they dropped from 846 - 433, which by all accounts is not normal, but normal is not in my vocabulary, so that figures. However it might suggest that it is not an ectpoic - GOOD NEWS!!! but could be MC - NOT GOOD NEWS. There is a positive out of all of this, my PG was a natural one which is great & it means I can do it. Also diagnosed myself with everything under the sun on tinterweb & sometimes hcg levels to drop & then rise again & people have spotting & cramps & go onto have 'normal' pregnancies. 
So for now holding on to the fact that I am still PUPO!!!!! YAY, more bloods tomorrow so my bubble may bust then, but really hoping NOT!!!
Looks like most of you are waiting scans from your BFP - Good luck, hold one little beans or you are waiting for next cycle - Good luck peeps!!!! 

NEVER GIVE UP NEVER GIVE UP  NEVER GIVE UP 

This is my new slogan!!!!!!

Jodie


----------



## BathBelle

Jodie,

Sending you lots of   for tomorrow.  I'll be thinking of you  

Belle x


----------



## polly16

Jodie - Good slogan! Hoping u get ur miracle. Good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## JodeciMaz

Hey - Just a quickie - Bloods dropped again 224, so deffinitely a MC. Now back in on Thurs for a scan to check mass on left ovary. I wonder what it will be?? 
      I actually feel ok about everything


----------



## polly16

Jodie -   Sorry to hear it wasn't to be. Think it good that u got a natural pregnancy tho. I heard that it quite common to have cyst on ovary with pregnancy hormones and often just disappears afterwards, so will have to wait and see. Hope u r doing ok still. U sound very strong.


----------



## BathBelle

Hi,

Jodie,   I'm so sorry that this pg wasn't to be   but like Polly said, it's really positive that you managed a natural pg.  How did the scan go?

Polly, I hope you are well.

Sarah, Are you having the aqua scan on the NHS or Private.  I was thinking of asking my gp for one.

Belle x


----------



## CLAIRMAC

hi girls hope all is ok x 


im still ill and very tired, was spotting the other week red blood had to wait all weekend for scan but all was ok had a few oink spots since but not worried now, got midwife tomorrow ... would feel more happy if i didnt feel so ill getting really fed up of it now    xx


----------



## Sarah4eva

Bathbelle- I am paying for the fet it costs £720 and the aqua scan is probably included as they didnt bill me more for the scan. How you getting on?

Jodie i'm really sorry, how r u?


----------



## M2M

Sadly we lost our precious baby last week at 6w6d. It is the cruellest thing ever. I would like to ask if _Sarah4eva_ could please update me on the list. Didn't think I'd want to see the little angel smiley but I do. Need to acknowledge our loss in as many ways as possible as we are just heartbroken beyond belief. 

I have a link to our story in my signature but will be bowing out of the various cycle buddies threads now I think. Need to keep to posting in one place as I can't keep up with multiple threads at the moment.


----------



## rachel1972

Hi M2M 
Im so sorry for your loss.

My heart goes out to you.xx


----------



## BathBelle

M2M,   I'm so sorry   

Belle x


----------



## Sarah4eva

Sorry M2M for your loss


----------



## BathBelle

Hi,

How is everyone?

I had my follow up yesterday and we have booked in our next tx.  I am going to do antagonist protocol but take 4 vials of menopur this time (I've previously had three).  I will also be taking aspirin, clexane and prednisoline as well as norethistorone to induce a bleed as AF is usually all over the place after a negative cycle.  I start the norethistorone on 8th May and EC is planned for week commencing 6th June.

Belle x


----------



## OnemoreEvs

Massive best of luck Belle xxx


----------



## polly16

M2M - Sorry to hear of ur loss. Hope u r doing ok.  
Belle - I am good thanks. d/r at the moment and EC probably week commencing 16th May. Good luck with your cycle.

Hope everyone else is good. Have a great Easter.


----------

